# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Webcam : les cigognes de Sarralbe

## phacélie

Une Webcam est installée sur le toit de la mairie où se trouve un des nids de cigognes de cette commune lorraine.

Maurice est arrivé en janvier, la ponte de cinq oeufs par Mélodie a commencé le 20 mars et ce matin , le premier cigogneau est né  :Smile: 

https://www.sarralbe.fr/Webcam.html

----------


## phacélie

Ils sont maintenant 3 à être nés  :Smile:

----------


## Aniky

dommage que ca ne charge pas chez moi T_T

----------


## phacélie

Ici aussi, par moments ça bugge aujourd'hui, tantôt le son, tantôt l'image :/

Malgré tout, j'ai pu voir que les cigogneaux étaient toujours 3 pour l'instant.
(Je viens de faire des captures d'écran que je voulais partager, mais ça me dit "échec de l'envoi"  :: )

Ils ont l'air en forme  :Smile:  (et ils ont bon appétit  :: , je les ai vus "à table" ce matin )

----------


## phacélie

J'ai réduit, c'est passé !

----------


## Aniky

Ici rien de rien pas d'image ni de son ca mouline dans le vide :/

----------


## phacélie

Oh, c'est dommage, j'espère que ça va s'arranger.

Il vient d'y avoir relai parental, un petit repas vite fait :

----------


## phacélie

Tiens, en attendant mieux  :: 





















La relève :

----------


## phacélie

Un quatrième est né  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

Et de 5, la petite famille est au complet !  :Big Grin: 

(Pas moyen de mettre une image, x tentatives = x "échecs d'envois" )

----------


## phacélie

Pffiou, pas simple d'envoyer des images  :: 

La fratrie au complet

Un ptit bout qui dépasse  :: 


Service litière fraîche




Le goûter arrive  :: 

À vos marques, prêts ... :: 


Zzzzz...

----------


## phacélie

Le petit dernier me fait de la peine, on voit là à quel point les plus âgés grossissent plus vite, il a du mal à accéder à la nourriture :/

----------


## Aniky

Le pauvre petit :/ Je ne peux voir la web cam que depuis le boulot, chez moi ca marche 3s puis stop. J'ai vu les cigogne qui nichent au niveau de mon travail se faire harceler par un corneille dans leur nid, c'est la première fois que je vois ca.

----------


## phacélie

Hier soir et aujourd'hui, j'ai pu assister à deux repas où il a bien mangé  :Smile:  il était bien placé par rapport à l'endroit où le parent a régurgité.

Le week-end, ça bugge beaucoup je trouve, plus que dans la semaine.
Les corneilles doivent aussi avoir des petits à nourrir...

edit : juste à l'instant, un parent a rapporté/régurgité ce qui m'a semblé être une grande, longue et large lanière de plastique  ::   heureusement que les petits n'ont pas réussi à l'ingérer, certains ont essayé en tous cas, ils auraient été un peu plus grands, l'un d'eux l'aurait probablement fait  :: 
(le parent a fini par l'ingérer à nouveau puis l'a régurgité sur le bord et l'a recouvert de litière  :: )

----------


## phacélie

Encore un repas où il mange bien à l'instant  :: 



Edit : un autre service à l'instant, il était derrière les autres, il n'a rien eu :/

----------


## phacélie



----------


## phacélie

De plus en plus voraces, j'ai même vu les plus grands arracher la nourriture du bec du plus petit  :Frown:

----------


## phacélie

On patiente, on s'étire...


Fin de la salutation (ben oui, je n'ai pas été assez rapide à "capturer" :: ) entre adultes quand le second parent arrive enfin
( ils claquettent ou craquètent ensemble = claquements sonores de bec en balançant la tête d'arrière - jusqu'à complet retournement sur le dos - en avant)


Les petits aussi saluent, craquètent depuis quasiment le début mais on les entend de mieux en mieux au fur et à mesure que leur bec durcit


Attente et concentration devant les efforts effectués pour la régurgitation


Ça arrive enfin ( c'est particulièrement long cette fois) pendant que le parent relayé décolle pour aller faire un tour


On dirait un poisson entier (?), c'est la première fois que je vois arriver autre chose que ce qui ressemble d'habitude à des vers




À taaable !




On dirait qu'il n'en reste plus, déjà...


On cherche les miettes"projetées" pendant la bataille


Repus, pour l'instant, à la sieste  :: 




Edit : c'est pas étonnant que ça bugge, j'ai lu qu'il y avait jusqu'à 50 000 connexions par jour  ::  quand c'est prévu pour en supporter 3 000...

----------


## manoe

Merci pour le partage phacélie !! Je ne me lasse pas de ces images  ::

----------


## phacélie

Les cigogneaux commencent à se lever vraiment sur leurs pattes, leurs doigts ( jusqu'à présent ils étaient et sont toujours la plupart du temps assis et posés sur leurs talons quand ils se redressent et se déplacent sur leurs talons, à "plat pieds") mais c'est encore bref et pas très stable.  :: 









En tous cas, ça permet déjà de faire plus haut de jolis tracés de cacas artistiques  ::

----------


## Aniky

Je ne comprends aps pourquoi chez moi ca bug et au boulot ca passe T_T

----------


## phacélie

Ah, zut, encore ? :/  Je ne saurais pas expliquer ça...

Aujourd'hui, j'ai vu des bagarres autour de proies un peu grosses ( des batraciens ?), chacun tirait dessus de son côté jusqu'à ce que l'un des poussin l'emporte.
Et puis lors d'un de ces repas, l'un des vainqueurs se l'est fait reprendre par un plus gros que lui alors qu'il l'avait presque déjà ingurgité mais il n'y arrivait pas en totalité, j'ai presque cru qu'il s'étouffait avec d'ailleurs.
Le tout petit tire un peu, des fois, pour la forme, mais il serait incapable d'avaler des proies aussi grosses :/

À un autre moment, un parent a régurgité des "trucs" (?) non comestibles apparemment, les cigogneaux regardaient ça d'un oeil dépité et le parent a dû penser "oups" et il a repris les "trucs" en question et les a bazardés à droite, à gauche en dehors du nid.
( Ça se sent que j'ai la flemme de poster les images ? C'est tellement loooong  ::  )

----------


## Aniky

oui bizarre no soucis pour les images. J'espère que le faiblard va s'en sortir.

----------


## phacélie

Oh oui, moi aussi j'espère qu'il va y arriver, ce petitou.
Il n'est pas vraiment faiblard, il a l'air en forme, il mange bien, il craquète, il bouge bien etc mais il a un retard de croissance, ça c'est sûr.
Il y a un truc qui m'interpelle, ça veut peut-être juste dire que je n'y ai pas assisté, mais quand un adulte "papouille" ou toilette les poussins, je ne les ai jamais vu le faire pour/sur lui  :Frown: 
Ce qui m'inquiète c'est ce qu'il va se passer quand les plus gros seront prêts à quitter le nid et probablement pas lui :/
....est-ce que les parents vont attendre qu'il soit prêt lui aussi ?

Ce matin, l'image de la webcam est devenue floue, j'espère qu'ils pourront la régler à distance, peut-être pas aujourd'hui, il ne doit y avoir personne sur place...

----------


## phacélie

Quelques images de ce matin avant que ça ne devienne flou :

----------


## phacélie

Bon, la webcam a été réglée mais ça bugge beaucoup, je trouve, aujourd'hui.
Le cadrage a légèrement changé et bizarrement j'ai l'impression que les couleurs sont plus vives aussi.


Tiens Aniky, hier j'ai trouvé plein d'autres nids de cigognes filmés ailleurs, j'en ai sélectionné 3, peut-être que là tu verrais mieux ?
En Allemagne :
https://www.vogelschutz-lindheim.de
https://www.stork-cam.de
Au Danemark, là l'image est particulièrement bien définie, je trouve, et il y a deux caméras, une de loin et une de près :
https://www.tvsyd.dk/storkereden?camera=2

edit : le seul problème, c'est qu'il n'y a pas le son comme à Sarralbe, enfin ici, je n'entends rien, c'est dommage.

----------


## Aniky

Ah merci phacelie.   Au boulot la webcam fonctionne je ne vois plus le tout petit :/ 


EDIT: il est là mais faiblard par rapport aux autres

----------


## phacélie

Si si, il est toujours là.

Hier matin, il allait mal, vraiment, il ne bougeait plus, nid trop trempé, vent, froid, j'imagine.
Et puis, hier après midi à la faveur de quelques éclaircies et bons repas, il s'est animé de nouveau et ce matin il allait bien  :Smile: 
Là, averses de nouveau, il s'est planqué sous les autres  ::

----------


## Aniky

Viii je regarde en direct je le vois mais je suis pas optimiste pour lui. Il y a une heure de la fenêtre du boulot on voyait un groupe de 5 cigognes se faire attaquer par 2 corneilles c'était impressionnant.

----------


## phacélie

Tu as vu, les plus grands tiennent bien mieux sur leurs pattes et sont même capables de se déplacer en marchant un peu  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Moi, je _veux_ être optimiste, mais ça dépend du temps :/ l'année dernière, il y a eu une véritable hécatombe à cause du temps qu'il faisait  :Frown: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai déjà vu aussi le parent de garde s'absenter plus de cinq minutes  :: , alors là, c'est sûr que s'il n'est pas blotti avec les autres, il risque gros avec les corneilles.

----------


## Aniky

J'espère !!

AAAAAW il pleut et elle tente de les protéger de la pluie 

edit:

----------


## Aniky

Je crois que le petit ets mort, il y  a une masse qui ne bouge plus dans le nid mais impossible de voir ce que c'est

EDIT: c etait un sac plastique  trop bien !!

----------


## phacélie

Rhooo Aniky  ::  mais non, il va plutôt très bien même, je trouve qu'il a grandi, il arrive à se lever sur ses pattes maintenant brièvement mais c'est un progrès, il ne laisse pas sa place à table, ses plumes poussent, il trouve toujours quasiment la meilleure place pour être abrité du froid du vent par ses frères et soeurs et j'ai pu voir ses parents le papouiller/toiletter lui aussi  :Smile: 





Les pattes virent du gris au rose  :: 



Rien de mieux qu'un adulte pour faire coupe-vent à tout ce petit monde  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

Séance de papouilles au petit  :: 







Une pelote de réjection devant le cigogneau du premier plan.


Tout à l'heure, un "machin" qu'un seul gros poussin n'a pu gagner et avaler qu'au bout de 10 bonnes minutes de bagarre générale, quitte à reculer dangereusement jusqu'aux bords du nid dans l'effort.
Manifestement les parents s'approvisionnent dans les déchets des humains :/

----------


## phacélie

Encore une après-midi humide à Sarralbe, les cigogneaux n'aiment pas, ils finissent par piouler, miauler jusqu'à ce que l'adulte les protège ... ou presque !  Oui bah, il fait comme il peut avec ces ptits poulets de plus en plus dodus.
Ils ont plus ou moins un mois ces jours-ci, d'ailleurs  ::

----------


## phacélie

Heureusement, il y a eu des éclaircies mais aussi un gros coup de vent avant orage (bref, mais quand-même), même l'adulte peinait à garder l'équilibre avant de réussir à s'aplatir pour essayer de protéger comme il a pu sa progéniture.









Les pauvres  :Frown:  les voilà trempés ainsi que le nid avant la nuit :/

----------


## Aniky

Le petit a la meilleur place pour être au chaud avec tout ce vent.  Il a la tête sur le cou de son frère/soeur. 

Un des petits dort avec l'aile ouverte et le tout petit fait des papouilles au grand à cote de lui. 



Les petis font leurs besoin en dehors du nid. On voit encore un peu de giclée sur la photo en abs a gauche (trait blanc)  ::

----------


## phacélie

J'ai vu un des adulte attaquer méchamment à plusieurs reprises le petit  ::  

Certains de ses frères et soeurs ont même essayé de le défendre, en renvoyant des coups de becs au parent violent.
La relève a eu lieu, j'espère encore qu'à son retour l'adulte en question ne recommencera plus ::

----------


## Aniky

Arf il le voit peut être comme une proie au  vu de la différence de gabari?  Il a dans tous les cas peu de chances de survie T_T
Rolalala il a pas l'air au mieux de sa forme et il m'a fait peur cf photo:

----------


## ULTRA67

Ho mince ,on dirait qu'il est mort sur la photo . C'est la dur loi de la nature , certain animaux délaissent leur progéniture jugé trop faible , d'autres les tuent .Ça fait peine

----------


## phacélie

Il va très bien, il bouge, se tient de mieux en mieux debout et sait marcher un peu maintenant, il exerce aussi ses ailes qui s'emplument, il se toilette, craquète, mange... et il ne semble pas souffrir des brutalités qu'il a subies, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il en ait subi d'autres, mais je ne vois pas tout. J'ai vu un adulte le papouiller gentiment depuis.

Qu'il l'ait pris pour une proie, j'en doute quand-même, ce que je crains, c'est que les adultes aient du mal à trouver suffisamment de nourriture pour les cigogneaux qui sont de plus en plus affamés et voraces et que c'était potentiellement les prémices d'un infanticide destiné à mieux pouvoir assurer la survie des autres :/ Peut-être juste un coup de blues, de découragement momentané du parent brutal, en tous cas, je l'espère...

Les cigogneaux ont souvent l'air morts quand ils prennent certaines positions particulièrement avachies en dormant.

----------


## phacélie

Là on voit comment le parent s' apprête à leur donner à boire, du coup, le petit est trop petit pour y avoir droit :/

Contrairement aux repas qui sont servis sur le fond du nid (bon, il y en a qui vont chercher jusque dans le bec avant que ça ne tombe au sol), là l'eau est versée à cette hauteur dans les becs directement, ça risque d'être un problème pour lui puisque la chaleur et donc la soif vont augmenter, pour l'instant le petit essore le plumage de ses frères et soeurs pour récupérer l'eau qui a dégouliné/éclaboussé.

----------


## phacélie

J'espère me tromper, mais j'ai l'impression qu'un parent a apporté un foutoir de ficelle ce matin :/

----------


## ULTRA67

J’espère vraiment qu'il va s'en sortir ce petit car il lutte durement

----------


## Aniky

La chaleur est là et les petits souffrent:

----------


## phacélie

Bouh, c'est en panne.

Oui, ils ont trop chaud, il a déjà fait trop chaud, hier il faisait 27°, à l'ombre donc, et comme ils sont en plein soleil...

Après plusieurs emmêlées de pattes dans ce qui devait vraiment être de la ficelle, l'empilement des matériaux rapportés l'a probablement enfouie sans qu'il n'y ait eu accident, ouf.

Ils grandissent à toute allure, le petit aussi grandit bien même s'il reste le plus petit, ses plumes poussent, il se tient à présent bien plus longtemps debout sur ses pattes, il n'hésite plus à se saisir de la nourriture directement dans le bec des adultes avant qu'elle ne tombe dans le nid comme ses frères et soeurs.

En espérant que ça soit vite réparé...

----------


## Aniky

C'est bon ici ca remarche, il pleut et ils sont tout trempé.
J'ai vu pour ses petites plumes qui poussent!!!  :: 
Il est choupi.   Ils sont bagués ? Sur la photo on pourrait crorire que le petit a une bague en métal a la patte.

----------


## phacélie

Ouiii, ce n'était peut-être pas une panne, ils ont dû débrancher pour poser les bagues et ce qui doit être des colliers(?) GPS aux plus grands !

- - - Mise à jour - - -





Le petit respire fort, je trouve, le stress ? :/

----------


## Aniky

Awwww je n'avais même pas vu les balises sac a dos des petits lol
Effectivement ca doit être le stress car là le petit va bien et il a une belle bague verte

----------


## Vanille85

Moi aussi j'ai été surprise de la panne mais non ils ont un petit sac à dos et son baguer je suis un peu triste ils ont pas l'air très bien. Quelqu'un sait-il si les cigogneaux vont partir en migration je pensais que ces cigognes étaient des sédentaires. Merci de me répondre si quelqu'un sait ?

----------


## Vanille85

Ils ont l'air si stressés, ils ne bougent plus comme avant !

----------


## phacélie

Oui, bien sûr, un sac à dos et pas un collier  :: 

En tous cas, ils ont secoué les bagues et surtout, ils ont essayé à plusieurs reprises de le virer ce foutu sac à dos, sur leur propre dos ou sur celui des frères et soeurs, mais sans succès, ça tient bien.

Bonjour et bienvenue Vanille85  :: 
C'est sûr qu'ils ont dû avoir la peur de leur vie et doivent avoir ressenti une énorme fatigue en contrecoup, enfin j'imagine.
Oui, je pense qu'ils vont partir en migration, certaines cigognes restent mais ce n'est pas la majorité.

----------


## Vanille85

Merci de m'accueillir.
J'avais lu que ces cigognes étaient sédentaires !

----------


## phacélie

Où ça ?

je viens de voir un adulte tirer puissamment sur les balises, ça ne lui plaît pas, j'espère que les liens ne vont pas blesser les cigogneaux dans ces manoeuvres :/

----------


## Vanille85

Oh la la phacelie les pauvres petits !!!! La visite de l'humain les a vraiment perturbé ! Même les gentils parents, alors 😥😥

----------


## Vanille85

Qui s'occupe des cigogneaux ? Est-ce que quelqu'un sait ???

----------


## phacélie

Pour les baguer tu veux dire ? (parce que personne ne doit s'en occuper à part les parents)

----------


## Vanille85

Oui, qui les a bagué et ces personnes vont-elles donner des nouvelles des petits ? 
Si un tombe du nid, quelqu'un va y il aller les aider ??
Est-ce habituel de poser de si grosses balises ? Comment sont-elles mises ?

----------


## phacélie

J'espère ne pas dire de bêtises mais à ma connaissance, les cigogneaux sont bagués (et ceux-ci équipés de balises) dans le cadre d'un programme d'étude et de protection de la cigogne en France qui regroupe des ornithologues, des naturalistes, des chercheurs, des associations, des collectivités territoriales  et des organismes publics.

Le but est de suivre les déplacements des cigogneaux qui en sont équipés grâce aux balises pendant un certain temps et tout le long de la vie des cigognes en fonction des observations qui leur seront remontées ( à condition qu'elles le soient et quand elles pourront être faites) associées aux numéros des bagues.
Je ne pense pas que donner des nouvelles à tous ceux qui peuvent profiter de ce que montre la caméra soit particulièrement prévu.*

Si un cigogneau tombe du nid, de celui-là en particulier, ça se saura tout de suite vu qu'il y a des milliers de gens qui les regardent.
Les personnes de la mairie, des habitants du coin pourraient intervenir les premiers puisqu'ils sont sur place, le/les bagueur/s ( qui doit/vent baguer sur tous les nids possibles à atteindre de la région )sans doute pas.
Après, tout dépend s'il se tue en tombant ou s'il est blessé auquel cas il sera emmené dans un centre de sauvegarde de la faune sauvage pour y être soigné s'il est soignable.

Pour ce qui est des balises, je ne sais pas répondre, je suppose juste que les ornithologues savent ce qu'ils font.**



Edit :
* Les écoliers de Sarralbe (et certains d'Allemagne ?) pourront se connecter pour suivre les déplacements des cigogneaux
** Des explications sur les balises :
https://actu.fr/grand-est/sarralbe_5..._42419084.html

----------


## Vanille85

Merci beaucoup pour ces précisions et c'est rassurant de savoir que si un bébé tombe du nid il sera récupéré et pris en charge ! 
C'est quand même triste de les voir avec cette grosse balise dur leur dos et je les trouve toujours abattu ; ils doivent encore être stressés les pauvres !

----------


## phacélie

Depuis ce matin, il y a un masque dans le nid, voilà, ça c'est fait  ::

----------


## phacélie

On a chaud, on observe...

----------


## phacélie

On a chaud, on a soif...

À boire, même vautrés, pour le petit aussi, et une douche  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

De temps en temps, les cigogneaux s'attaquent encore aux balises, les adultes aussi d'ailleurs, mais tous abandonnent vite.

Ce truc bizarre n'a rien à faire sur le dos de leur frère ou soeur.



Et là, on dirait vraiment que celui-ci fait le lien entre la caméra...



...le poteau qu'il attaque à coup de bec...



...et le cable de la caméra qui y est attaché sur lequel il tire à plusieurs reprises  ::

----------


## Aniky

énooorme lol, tu as de la chance de tomber sur ces images. Je regarde entre deux patients au boulot. Pour le masque je me demandais ce que c etait au début quand je l ai vu dans le nid.

----------


## lolotte.lamaud@yahoo.fr

Bonjour,
Est-ce qu'il n'y a qu'un parent ou est-ce que je tombe toujours à des moments où on ne voit jamais les deux?

----------


## lolotte.lamaud@yahoo.fr

Ah ça y est j'ai vu les deux parents ! 🥰

----------


## Delaruche

Bonjour
je ne suis pas sur que les sacs a dos gps vont résister au attaques du bec des parents  ::

----------


## phacélie

> énooorme lol, tu as de la chance de tomber sur ces images. Je regarde entre deux patients au boulot. Pour le masque je me demandais ce que c etait au début quand je l ai vu dans le nid.


Ouiii, c'est pour ça que je les partage  :: 
Pour le masque, je me suis demandé aussi, et puis j'ai vu les élastiques.

edit : et puis parfois, je vois des trucs et je ne suis pas assez rapide pour faire une copie d'écran ou ça ne donne rien, par exemple il m'a semblé voir le plus grand décoller du nid de quelques centimètres en battant des ailes...

----------


## phacélie

Bienvenue lolotte  ::  les parents se relaient, on les voit rester ensemble surtout la nuit et encore, pas toujours.

Bienvenue aussi Delaruche, c'est vrai qu'on peut se demander si ça va résister mais ils semblent mieux les accepter ou moins les attaquer petit à petit, ces balises, et comme dit page précédente dans l'article en lien :



> Wolfgang Fiedler a déjà équipé plus de 500 cigognes avec des balises


Il y a du recul, en plus ça doit représenter un budget non négligeable donc c'est que ça doit tenir  ::

----------


## phacélie

Quand on les voit se lever, chanceler, se bousculer, parfois ça fait peur, on se dit que l'équilibre est précaire.
Mais ils gagnent en stabilité, là un grand arrive maintenant à se gratter la tête en gardant l'équilibre sur une seule patte.

----------


## phacélie

Ah, et pour Vanille85 qui s'inquiétait des soins apportés aux cigogneaux qui auraient un accident, je suis tombée sur cet article, il y a un vétérinaire à Sarralbe qui soigne les cigognes: https://www.radiomelodie.com/actu/12...cigognes-.html

----------


## phacélie

Les pauvres, il fait encore trop chaud

----------


## lolotte.lamaud@yahoo.fr

> Bienvenue lolotte  les parents se relaient, on les voit rester ensemble surtout la nuit et encore, pas toujours.
> 
> Bienvenue aussi Delaruche, c'est vrai qu'on peut se demander si ça va résister mais ils semblent mieux les accepter ou moins les attaquer petit à petit, ces balises, et comme dit page précédente dans l'article en lien :
> 
> Il y a du recul, en plus ça doit représenter un budget non négligeable donc c'est que ça doit tenir


Merci Phacélie. J'adore les regarder et lire vos commentaires. On voit plein de choses qu'on a loupées ! 😉
Je viens de voir 2 cigogneaux qui tiraient sur le masque chacun d'un côté pour essayer de se l'approprier 😟 puis heureusement ils l'ont lâché et "oublié".
Quand ils vont quitter le nid pour la première fois, ils remontent dedans après ou c'est définitif ? J'ai tellement toujours peur qu'ils tombent...

----------


## phacélie

Merci lolotte  :: 
Oui, ils se chamaillent pour s'approprier une brindille ou autre chose, ils jouent on dirait en fait, heureusement que pour ce qui est du masque, ce n'était pas pour le manger.

D'après ce que j'ai lu ( c'est la première fois que je regarde "en vrai" comment ça se passe), les cigogneaux reviennent au nid pour se faire encore nourrir par les parents.
J'ai déjà lu des choses différentes sur différents points suivant les endroits où je les ai lus, alors je ne suis sûre de rien mais là, j'aimerais vraiment bien que ce soit le cas, ne serait-ce que pour donner plus de chances au petit (de grossir encore et de se faire du muscle) qui s'y trouvera probablement encore après que les plus grands aient été capables de prendre leur envol.

Moi aussi, j'ai souvent des frayeurs en les voyant se bousculer et perdre l'équilibre dans le nid, je crains l'envol aussi, j'espère que non bien sûr mais ils peuvent se rater...

----------


## lolotte.lamaud@yahoo.fr

> Merci lolotte 
> Oui, ils se chamaillent pour s'approprier une brindille ou autre chose, ils jouent on dirait en fait, heureusement que pour ce qui est du masque, ce n'était pas pour le manger.
> 
> D'après ce que j'ai lu ( c'est la première fois que je regarde "en vrai" comment ça se passe), les cigogneaux reviennent au nid pour se faire encore nourrir par les parents.
> J'ai déjà lu des choses différentes sur différents points suivant les endroits où je les ai lus, alors je ne suis sûre de rien mais là, j'aimerais vraiment bien que ce soit le cas, ne serait-ce que pour donner plus de chances au petit (de grossir encore et de se faire du muscle) qui s'y trouvera probablement encore après que les plus grands aient été capables de prendre leur envol.
> 
> Moi aussi, j'ai souvent des frayeurs en les voyant se bousculer et perdre l'équilibre dans le nid, je crains l'envol aussi, j'espère que non bien sûr mais ils peuvent se rater...


 Le petit a quand même beaucoup de retard sur les autres, il est tout le temps couché... Si jamais il est abandonné au nid une fois que les autres le quittent, j'ose espérer qu'un centre spécialisé viendra le récupérer ! C'est possible ça ?

----------


## phacélie

Je ne trouve pas qu'il soit tout le temps couché, je trouve même qu'il a rattrapé un peu de son retard (mais ça, c'est peut-être subjectif, parce que j'ai envie d'y croire). 
Il ne faut pas le comparer avec tous les grands indistinctement, il y en a trois qui se suivent de près, le plus grand et les "jumeaux" nés le lendemain. Quand on regarde bien, le petit est souvent en compagnie du quatrième qui est un peu plus petit que les trois grands. Mais oui, il est quand-même incontestable que le petit a du retard quand on le compare au quatrième.

S'il était abandonné quand les autres auraient tous quitté le nid, je ne peux pas imaginer qu'il soit laissé à crever tout seul dans le nid, rien que parce qu'il y a tant de gens qui regardent la webcam et qui se manifesteraient pour protester.
 J'imagine que le monsieur cigogne de la ville, l’ornithologue Dominique Klein ( dont il est question dans l'article sur les balises que j'ai mis en lien en page 4), serait le plus à même d'essayer de le récupérer de façon sécure et de l'apporter ensuite à au centre de sauvegarde du secteur.

Le risque étant, je pense, que le petit essaie soit de suivre de lui-même les autres alors qu'il n'est pas encore vraiment prêt/pas assez musclé pour réussir son premier vol ou, si on vient le chercher, qu'il essaie de fuir en s'envolant et dans les deux cas, ça risque de mal finir pour lui :/

Mais bon, on en est pas encore là, j'espère encore que l'écart entre lui et le quatrième cigogneau au moins se réduise encore et que tout ça se termine bien pour lui.  ::

----------


## lolotte.lamaud@yahoo.fr

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces précisions. Oui il faut y croire, la nature est bien faite, si les parents ne l'ont pas jeté par dessus bord c'est qu'ils pensent qu'il peut s'en sortir malgré son petit retard! 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻
Chaque fois que je me connecte j'ai le cur qui bat fort jusqu'à ce que je constate que tout va bien !

----------


## phacélie

Après avoir dit ce que j'ai dit hier, entre leurs postions, les déformations dûes à l'objectif de la caméra et la pousse des plumes noires, je réalise que je n'arrive plus vraiment à reconnaître le quatrième des plus âgés en fait.
Parmi les 4 "grands", il y en a un qui semble avoir un plumage moins bien "abouti", plus hirsute, je ne sais pas top comment dire, c'est bien visible au niveau de ses ailes quand il les déploie en particulier ( je ne pense pas que ce soit le quatrième mais je ne suis sûre de rien).

----------


## lolotte.lamaud@yahoo.fr

En tout cas j'ai l'impression aujourd'hui qu'ils commencent à être vraiment chatouillés par l'envie de s'envoler! Ils déploient leurs ailes et les agitent en sautillant... 🥰 C'est tellement beau !

----------


## phacélie

Oui  ::  c'était un temps parfait pour l'entraînement : 25° maxi à ce que j'ai pu voir.
Cet après-midi, il devrait malheureusement faire plus chaud, pire encore demain, à voir si ça ne les plombe pas trop pour persévérer.

----------


## Vanille85

Bonjour quel plaisir de regarder ce nid qui devient de plus en plus petit quand les les cinq bébés, grands bébés, sont debout ! les plumes commencent à devenir bien noires, les pattes commencent aussi un peu à changer de couleur, l'envergure des ailes est impressionnante ; le petit  grandit à son rythme mais il grandit quant à savoir s'il pourra s'envoler avec les autres on verra bien ! Les parents sont toujours bien présents ; c'est un régal pour les yeux et une bonne leçon que beaucoup d'humains pourraient prendre ! Je suis un peu angoissée de voir les petits s'envoler du nid ; ça va être triste ! la webcam ne va nous montrer qu'un nid vide à moins que effectivement il y ait des retours ! je ne sais pas si les petits migrent c'est une grande question puisque les cigognes parents sont, comme j'ai pu lire,  des sédentaires donc est-ce qu'elles partent quand même ? Beaucoup de questions puisque je ne connais pas du tout les cigognes ! Mais quel régal pour les yeux ; de temps en temps ils me font sourire parce qu'ils sont toujours un peu penauds quand ils s'asseyent pas du tout avec grâce et bien souvent sur le petit ! 
Continuez de de nous régaler ; c'est un plaisir pour les yeux et pour le cur.
Ne prenez pas trop vite votre envol et surtout faites-le en toute sécurité.😊🤗💖💖

----------


## Aniky

C'est l'heure du ravitaillement 


Ils ont très chaud, le petit à bien rattrapé son retard niveau plumage même si ils est plus petit que les autres:

----------


## arno17

On diraitque le petit est blessé sur le dos? Avez-vous vu ce qui s'est passé?]

----------


## Vanille85

C'est vrai et il est de plus en plus sur ses pattes 🤗 quelle belle famille 💖

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour et bienvenue arno17,

Personnellement je n'ai pas vu ce qu'il s'est passé exactement, j'ai constaté qu'il saignait un peu vers 13 h hier environ au niveau de l'attache de l'aile sur le dos mais ça a cessé/séché rapidement.
Un coup de bec, un coup de griffe ?
Un de ces derniers jours j'ai assisté à ce qui paraissait vraiment violent vu comme il s'est aplati ailes écartées et est resté sonné, des coups de becs de l'adulte, ça ressemblait à des représailles (parce qu'il avait réclamé ? avait vocalisé quelque-chose d'incorrect en langage cigogne ? ) et pourtant il n'y avait pas eu de blessure visible, pas de sang.
Pour hier, peut-être un coup pendant la "bagarre/mêlée" que représente le moment du repas, peut-être un coup de griffe quand les plus grands s'entraînent au vol, sautent et retombent un peu n'importe où y compris sur les autres cigogneaux ?
En tout cas, ça ne semble pas le gêner pour exercer ses ailes. 

Vanille85, je te l'ai déjà demandé mais tu n'as pas répondu : où as-tu lu que Maurice et Mélodie étaient sédentaires ?
Je trouve étonnant qu'on puisse être catégorique parce qu'ils ne sont pas bagués, comme les reconnaître à coup sûr sur leur lieu d'hivernage pour pouvoir affirmer ça ?


Les becs aussi ont commencé à changer de couleur cette semaine  :: 
J'ai l'impression que les parents leur donnent moins à manger, qu'il y a pas mal de leurs saluts de cigognes quand il n'y a qu'un parent au nid qui ressemblent plus à des parades d'intimidation/de défense du nid, peut-être y a-t-il plus de tension pour trouver à manger, plus de concurrence et d'énervement avec cette chaleur anormale :/

----------


## Vanille85

Voilà ce que j'ai lu, Phacelie, Radio mélodie.com :

Si vous avez pour habitude de visionner régulièrement la webcam de Sarralbe, vous avez sans doute remarqué quune des cigognes était de retour dans son nid. Pourtant on est en plein hiver, une période où généralement elles partent migrer dans les pays du sud comme lEspagne, le Portugal ou encore en Afrique. Généralement les jeunes partent début août et les adultes au mois de septembre, pour ne revenir quaprès lhiver.

Mais il faut savoir que les cigognes ont tendance à de plus en plus se sédentariser. Elles partent de moins en moins en migrations. Un tiers des cigognes sont sédentaires en Moselle (environ 200 sur 600).

Dominique Klein, coordinateur régional du groupe cigognes de France.

Ecouter l'extrait sonore

----------


## Vanille85

Et sur le site de Sarralbe.fr :

En 2017 Sarralbe comptait 25 couples de cigognes. 3 sont déjà de retour. 3 célibataires attendent. En général, cest le mâle qui revient le premier.

Le couple installé dans le nid au-dessus de la mairie serait le même que lannée dernière « on ne peut pas en être sûr car ces cigognes ne sont pas baguées. Cependant les premières cigognes qui reviennent ce sont les propriétaires du nid. Ce couple est sédentaire et a peut-être  passé lhiver en Moselle, sur la décharge de Théding ou à létang de Lindre qui a été vidé cet hiver. Elles y trouvent de la nourriture », explique Dominique Klein, ornithologue.

Le nid de cigognes au-dessus de lancien labo est resté occupé tout lhiver. Le couple est fidèle et partait parfois deux semaines puis revenait. Les cigognes du secteur sont presque toutes revenues.

Les cigognes ne sont en général pas en couple toute lannée. Une des cigognes peut hiverner en Espagne alors que lautre est restée sur place.  

 « Beaucoup de cigognes ne sont pas parties, en Allemagne non plus. On ne sait pas pourquoi », explique lornithologue.

----------


## phacélie

Merci Vanille85.
Tu as peut-être raison en pensant que Maurice (qui serait arrivé en janvier, donc c'est probable pour lui en effet) et Mélodie ( je ne sais pas quand elle est arrivée) sont sédentaires mais ceux que tu cites ne sont pas des articles de cette année, on ne peut pas être vraiment sûr que Maurice et Mélodie soit le même couple que celui qui occupait le nid en 2017/2018 (ton deuxième post) ou même 2019 (ton premier post).
Quant aux cigogneaux, s'ils doivent partir avant leurs parents, qui sait où ils vont aller, c'est peut-être justement ce que cherchent, entre autres, à savoir les ornithologues qui leur ont posé les balises. À suivre...  :: 


Edit : J'ai retrouvé ça :


> Depuis plusieurs années, de nombreux couples nicheurs restent sur leurs aires de reproduction, selon les ressources de nourriture et les conditions climatiques. Les jeunes oiseaux migrent.


http://oiseaux-birds.com/dossier-cig...oir-blanc.html

Ah, j'ai oublié de dire que le petit lui aussi tient debout sur une seule patte pour se gratter la tête avec l'autre maintenant.  ::

----------


## Pomme19

J’observe les cigogneaux depuis le début, le plus vaillant, le plus brave et le plus attachant est le petit, qui a été roué des coups de bec quand il était petit et j'ai peur pour lui, pour son avenir.

----------


## Vanille85

Je ne suis pas une experte, mais c'est que j'avais trouvé dans mes recherches. 
C'était réconfortant 😊
Oui, le petit s'impose de plus en plus : petit mais costaud ce petit ! C'est rassurant.
Même de loin on s'attache à ces boules de plumes 🤗🤗

----------


## phacélie

Moi non plus je ne suis pas une experte, j'aime les observer et me renseigner, apprendre à leur sujet et oui, on s'y attache rien qu'à travers un écran  :: 




> Jobserve les cigogneaux depuis le début, le plus vaillant, le plus brave et le plus attachant est le petit, qui a été roué des coups de bec quand il était petit et j'ai peur pour lui, pour son avenir.


Bienvenue Pomme19,

Eh oui, tout le monde s'inquiète pour/a un faible pour le plus petit.
Il a pris des coups à plusieurs reprises ( j'en ai vu trois épisodes, peut-être y en a-t-il plus, peut-être que les plus grands ont pris aussi mais qu'on n'y a pas assisté) ça fait toujours mal au coeur, c'est vrai.

Il a l'instinct de survie, ses frères et soeurs l'ont également, même si ça a été moins difficile pour eux certainement.

Les plus grands sont attachants, leurs rapports entre eux tous et avec le plus petit sont bienveillants et doux, hormis quelques rares chamailleries ou "accès de folie" très temporaires relevant plus du jeu qu'autre chose, enfin il me semble.

Les parents sont braves et vaillants eux aussi, ils ont été d'une patience et d'une prévenance infinies au moins pendant les premiers temps.
Et quand on voit ne serait-ce que l'assaut qu'ils subissent maintenant au moment des repas, ces 5 becs impatients et exigeants (de "petits" dont certains sont quasiment aussi grands qu'eux maintenant) qui se jettent dans les leurs pour en extirper la nourriture (même s'il semble qu'ils leur aient appris à s'asseoir en cercle "sagement" - faut le dire vite quand-même  ::  -  pour le repas), on ne peut que les trouver admirables, je trouve.

----------


## phacélie

J'avais parlé du plumage "hirsute" des ailes d'un des grands.
Lui aussi il m'inquiète, peut-être à tort, mais je me demande s'il arrivera à avoir des ailes efficaces et équilibrées au moment de l'envol :/

Il lui manque beaucoup de rémiges, je trouve, et de manière asymétrique.

Aile gauche :




Une mauvaise vue d'ensemble :


Aile droite :

----------


## Vanille85

Ah oui effectivement je n'avais pas noté cela ; est-ce que les plumes vont repousser ? Dans l'état actuel, elle ne pourra s'envoler, n'est-ce pas ?????

----------


## phacélie

J'espère bien qu'elle vont repousser, mais pourquoi a-t-il le plumage dans cet état ?
En plus, il ne manque pas que les rémiges, il manque les couvertures aussi sur l'aile gauche.
Et si elles repoussent, à quelle vitesse ? 
Pas de vol possible avec ces ailes comme elles sont là, non je ne crois pas...

Edit : c'est celui qui a la bague FRUC, il me semble.
S'ils ont été bagués par ordre de naissance, ce serait un des "jumeaux".

----------


## Pomme19

Ce matin le petit a de nouveau  sa petite tête_ « cabossée »_

----------


## phacélie

Comment ça "cabossée" ?

Ce que je vois c'est qu'ils ont tous l'air piteux, il pleut et cette nuit il y a eu de l'orage, ils sont sales et trempés.

----------


## Vanille85

Oui les pauvres loulous !
Pour ce qui est des plumes manquantes j'espère que ceux qui les suivent en prendront bonne note et sauront quoi faire !!!😏

----------


## Aniky

Ils mangent bien et extrêmement rapidement en  10 s il n'y a plus rien, aucune idée de ce qu'étaient les petits trucs blanc que les petits ont mangé.

----------


## phacélie

Oui, ce sont des voraces ces cigogneaux ( en même temps, on les comprend, faut pas s'endormir, il y a de la concurrence  ::  )et c'est difficile à dire souvent, ce qu'ils mangent, d'autant plus là que la qualité de l'image n'est pas super avec la pluie.
Mais depuis qu'il pleut, on dirait qu'ils ont plus à manger je trouve, probablement que les prairies du secteur devaient être desséchées quand il faisait si chaud, avec moins de vie type vers et autres petites bestioles, et ne le sont plus.

Vanille85, je vois mal ce que pourraient y faire "ceux qui les suivent" (les ornithologues ?) :/

----------


## Vanille85

Je ne sais pas....

----------


## Vanille85

Bonjour
Quelqu'un a-t-il vu les parents depuis la nuit dernière ?? 
Je ne les ai pas vu vers 1h du matin et là ils ne sont pas là !
J'espère que quelqu'un les a vu. Merci.

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour,

Si si, ils sont là, et les petits ont été nourris ne t'inquiète pas.
Parfois on ne les voit pas, mais on peut entendre quand-même leur craquètement très près du micro de la caméra, c'est que l'un ou l'autre est certainement perché sur le toit tout près du nid  :: 

La preuve en images : 

Repas

Fiente (à droite), donc c'est qu'ils ont mangé récemment.

Petite visite sans repas

----------


## Vanille85

Merci pour ces nouvelles c'est vrai que c'est la première fois que, le soir, je ne vois pas les parents qui sont si proches de leurs "bébés".
Par contre vont ils pouvoir voler avec des plumes manquantes sur leur aile ??

----------


## lolotte.lamaud@yahoo.fr

Ça m'inquiète aussi cette histoire de plumes absentes au niveau des ailes ...
En fait j'adore les suivre mais ça me stresse beaucoup aussi.
J'ai tout le temps peur que quelque chose ne se passe pas comme prévu...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En tout cas merci pour les nouvelles et les photos régulièrement postées. Ça permet de voir ce que l'on a raté ! 😊

----------


## Delaruche

Décollage imminent ou pas ? Quand pensez vous ?

----------


## arno17

On ne les voit guère s'entraîner à voler comme l'année dernière, alors qu'ils étaient 3.  Il me semble qu'ils se gênent,  pas assez de place sur le nid. On dirait qu'il y a une sorte de chiffon dans le nid?!

----------


## phacélie

Oui, il y a un chiffon depuis plusieurs jours dans le nid...

Après les repas, ils font des séries de sauts en battant des ailes, des bonds dans tous les sens, souvent en claquant du bec en même temps ou après avoir saisi quelque-chose, une plume, un peu de litière, une branchette.
C'est ce qu'on voit pour FRUA et FRUB surtout, FRUD se défend très bien aussi.
Pour FRUC, c'est moins aérien et on comprend avec l'état de ses ailes :/ 
Quant au petit qui a bien grandi, je trouve, il exerce vaillamment ses ailes mais ne bondit pas très haut encore.

On a l'impression qu'ils se gênent, oui, pas simple à cinq de s'exercer, les autres rabrouent souvent celui qui s'entraîne si ça dure un peu trop, faut dire qu'il leur marche dessus, peut claquer des coups de bec dans leur direction, leur tape la tête et le dos avec ses battement d'ailes...
Parfois ils s'exercent à plusieurs, surtout quand il y a un peu de vent pour les y inciter et là, ça se bouscule et du coup ça prend fin sans doute plus vite qu'ils ne l'auraient aimé.
Peut-être aussi que le fait qu'ils soient cinq demande plus de temps, question nourriture qu'il faut partager, pour faire le plein d'énergie.

Tu as assisté aux envols l'an dernier, à la manière dont on voyait qu'ils étaient prêts, arno ?
Il me semble qu'ils devraient être capables de faire un peu de vol stationnaire, du vrai vol maîtrisé en fait, aller au delà des sauts (qui sont déjà hauts pour certains : on ne voit plus que les pattes dans le cadre) avant de se sentir de se lancer, non ?

----------


## arno17

Oui, on ne voyait plus les pattes, mais même quand on les voyait encore, ça faisait bien stable et solide. Et ils se sont entraînésà muscler leurs ailes plus tôt, pas d'ailes déplumées!Et ensuite ça s'est fait très vite, ils sont partis en vadrouille sur des temps plus ou moins longs avec retours au nid, notamment le soir. On ne voyait quasiment plus les adultes
C'est moins fluide cette année !

----------


## phacélie

Là, il leur manque à tous ou presque des plumes, quelques-unes seulement pour certains...

Ils se sont envolés le même jour ?
Et tu te rappelles quel âge/nombre de jours/semaines, ils avaient ?
Est-ce que tu sais si les parents étaient le même couple que cette année ?

----------


## arno17

Je ne me souviens plus des dates d'envol, mais je pense que c'était à peu près en même temps.(je vais essayer de retrouver)Ils avaient le même développement. Pour les parents je ne sais pas mais peut-être le Dr cigognes le sait-il (cf un message ancien)

----------


## arno17

Dominique Klein à une page Facebook. Peut-être est-il possible de l'interroger? Pour ma part je n'ai pas de compte. J'ai cherché, mais n'ai pas trouvé la date du premier envol. Mais normalement il leur faut à peu près 2 mois. On y est...

----------


## Vanille85

Votre conversation est très intéressante Phacelie et Arno17. J'ai les mêmes informations que vous et je regarde ces tentatives de sauts ! C'est la première année où je suis les cigognes et c'est très intéressant et très touchant ! Les parents sont formidables ! Les "petits" me font sourire et c'est vrai qu'ils retombent sur les autres qui n'apprécient pas ! Je reste inquiète pour les ailes où il manque des plumes ! Vont-ils pouvoir voler ????
Donc, on va les voir partir mais revenir le soir ??? La rupture sera moins dure pour nous !

----------


## phacélie

Environ deux mois, oui, c'est ce que j'ai lu pour le premier envol, à différents endroits.
J'ai lu aussi entre 55 et 60 jours, ailleurs entre 58 et 64 jours, ailleurs encore au bout de 10 semaines.

En fouinant sur le net, j'ai lu que le premier vol des (tous?) petits de l'année dernière avait eu lieu au bout de 72 jours (de qui, du plus âgé ?).
Edit : oops, j'ai oublié de mettre le lien, en plus il y a des vidéos de Dominique Klein : 
http://prim-beausoleil-lougres.ac-be...s-de-sarralbe/

Ceux de cette année ont entre 62 et 67 jours, si mes calculs sont bons.
Il leur reste encore quelques jours d'entraînement avant que le premier ne décolle vraiment si ça se passe comme l'an dernier, 5 jours, et ça peut peut-être durer un peu plus parce qu'ils sont cinq au lieu de trois.
À voir ce qu'il va se passer pour le petit et pour celui auquel il manque beaucoup de plumes...

Je n'ai pas de compte Facebook moi non plus, mais j'imagine que si chaque internaute qui suit les images de la webcam souhaitait lui poser des questions, dans la mesure où nous sommes plusieurs dizaines de milliers, Dominique Klein aurait du souci à se faire  :: 
Mais si quelqu'un qui lit ici peut le faire, qu'il tente !  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Là, ils avaient entre 60 et 66 jours, ils étaient toujours au nid.
Après le premier envol, Dominique Klein parle de 10 jours supplémentaires à revenir au nid, si je comprends bien.
https://www.republicain-lorrain.fr/i...llage-imminent




Pas terrible ce temps pour les entraînements...

----------


## Marieyvonne33

> Environ deux mois, oui, c'est ce que j'ai lu pour le premier envol, à différents endroits.
> J'ai lu aussi entre 55 et 60 jours, ailleurs entre 58 et 64 jours, ailleurs encore au bout de 10 semaines.
> 
> En fouinant sur le net, j'ai lu que le premier vol des (tous?) petits de l'année dernière avait eu lieu au bout de 72 jours (de qui, du plus âgé ?).
> Edit : oops, j'ai oublié de mettre le lien, en plus il y a des vidéos de Dominique Klein : 
> http://prim-beausoleil-lougres.ac-be...s-de-sarralbe/
> 
> Ceux de cette année ont entre 62 et 67 jours, si mes calculs sont bons.
> Il leur reste encore quelques jours d'entraînement avant que le premier ne décolle vraiment si ça se passe comme l'an dernier, 5 jours, et ça peut peut-être durer un peu plus parce qu'ils sont cinq au lieu de trois.
> ...


Est ce que vous connaisez les prenoms des cigogneaux, il parait que le premier s'appelle Thomas, mais les autres?
Merci pour la reponse.

----------


## Vanille85

Je viens d'aller lire le lien et c'est très intéressant !
Je suis comme toi Phacelie, je me demande ce qui va se passer pour le petit et pour celui à qui il manque des plumes !!!
Je suis scotchée du comportement des parents pour leurs enfants ! Ils sont si attentifs et protecteurs ! C'est attendrissant 💖

----------


## Vanille85

Impressionnant : ce sont des stars !
Moselle : à Sarralbe, les cigognes sont devenues des stars
https://www.rtl.fr/actu/debats-socie...ars-7900050428

----------


## arno17

Ouaip, elles sont bien trempées et secouées par le vent les stars. Toujours pas terrible pour l'entraînement...

----------


## Mamou71

Bonjour à tous et toutes depuis la Suisse 🇨🇭
Pour répondre à la question de Marieyvonne33 sur les prénoms des cigogneaux: j'ai trouvé les renseignements suivants sur Facebook.
Le 1er cigogneau Thomas 🐣est né le 23 avril vers 11h25, jour où Thomas Pesquet est parti vers l'ISS. 
Lorraine🐣🐣, le second, le 24 avril vers 1h15 du matin et France Bleu🐣🐣🐣, le 3ème vers 5h15 du matin. 
Le  (la) 4ème Mirabelle🐣🐣🐣🐣, surnommé(e) Bouillotte, le 26 avril vers 3h du matin. 
Le petit dernier, né le 27 avril vers 21h15 est prénommé Chanel🐣🐣🐣🐣🐣, à cause du No 5, ou aussi Choupinou ou Petitou

----------


## Vanille85

Merci Mamou71 et bienvenue à la Suisse dans ce Forum ; les cigognes sont célèbres 🤗

----------


## phacélie

Bienvenue Marieyvonne33 et Mamou71,

Ce soir, j'en ai gros sur la patate comme on dit, les pompiers sont venus avec une nacelle, pas pour les cigoneaux qu'on suit ici du moins je suppose mais pour un pauvre cigogneau que ceux-ci ont balancé hors de leur nid  :Frown: 
J'ai du mal à croire qu'il soit encore en vie, j'espère me tromper bien sûr.
C'est la deuxième fois que je vois un visiteur dans ce nid, le premier (hier? avant-hier? je ne sais plus trop là tout de suite) plutôt en mode tranquille/presque conquérant, le second ce soir en mode épuisé/terrorisé.
Je n'ai pas le courage de mettre des copies d'écran, je reste avec l'image du second qui a fini par être brutalisé et carrément vidé de telle sorte que je pense qu'il a dû tomber comme une pierre et probablement se tuer quand le premier est reparti tranquillement quand il a décidé de le faire.
J'espère de tout coeur me tromper.
J'imagine qu'il y aura un article publié demain puisque les pompiers se sont déplacés, j'espère encore qu'il y sera question d'un cigogneau sauvé...
C'est France bleu, puisque ce serait son nom qui a été le plus cruel et le plus actif, assisté de Lorraine, je crois.
Ils ont eu peur à leur tour quand la nacelle s'est élevée à leur niveau, c'est très con mais j'ai pensé "bien fait, à votre tour d'avoir peur".
Oui, c'est la nature, comme on dit mais  :: 



Edit :   :: 

Une personne (qui a un compte Facebook) m'a contactée pour dire que le cigogneau expulsé était sain et sauf et qu'il était retourné dans son nid !   ::   ::

----------


## Vanille85

Que s'est-il passé Phacelie ? Oui j'ai vu les 2 voitures de pompiers ; était ce pour nos cigogneaux ? Un intrus est venu dans le nid ???? Et a été éjecté ? Je ne comprends pas !
Mais ouf si celui qui est tombé est bien vivant !

----------


## Vanille85

Comment fais tu pour ajouter une photo stp ?

----------


## arno17

Je n'ai pas bien compris ce qui s'est passé, mais si c'est un cigogneau qui s'est trompé de nid, c'est juste normal qu'il se soit fait éjecter...Ils sont déjà à l'étroit à cinq, ils n'en sont pas encore à se nourrirde façon autonome.  Ça peut paraître dur, mais c'est naturel. On ne peut pas transposer... et d'ailleurs les humains sont-ils si accueillants envers les égarés ? 😏

----------


## Vanille85

Je suis d'accord avec toi Arno17 ! Effectivement si c'est un cigogneau qui s'est trompé de nid je comprends la colère de "nos" cigogneaux et si celui qui a été éjecté est toujours en vie ce n'est que mieux !! Ah elles ont dû caractère ces cigognes ; tous les jours on en apprend encore plus 🤗

----------


## Vanille85

Voici ce qu'on peut lire sur Facebook :
Tout se termine bien. Le cigogneau expulsé est retourné dans son nid et les vedettes déstressent.
Encore une fois, une alerte déclanchée dans la panique générale.
Faites nous donc confiance, les services techniques et le vétérinaire veillent 24h /24. On intervient pas sur nid de cigognes âgées de 70 jours n'importe comment 😒
Un grand merci aux pompiers pour cette intervention raisonnée et un carton rouge à la personne qui confond le 18 avec numéro du lotto 😎😔

----------


## phacélie

Du coup, je ne sais pas vraiment dire ce qu'il s'est passé avec les pompiers, j'ai pensé que quelqu'un (ou quelques-uns) avai(en)t vu tomber le petit et les avait appelés pour lui porter secours.

Je ne l'ai pas vu arriver dans le nid, j'ai vu ça :







Puis, un adulte est venu donner à manger, carrément sur le dos de ce cigogneau, comme si de rien n'était, l'adulte ne lui a rien fait, aucun mal, il est reparti.
Il a continué à rester prostré, et les coups de bec se sont fait plus violents ( je passe sur les images), il a fini par bouger vers le bord du nid







Puis il a été éjecté, je ne l'ai pas vu perdre son envol, c'est pourquoi quand les pompiers sont venus, je pensais qu'ils cherchaient à lui venir en aide s'il était tombé.


Par comparaison, voici le visiteur précédent dont je parlais, tranquille, au milieu des autres quand je l'ai vu.

Il a distribué des coups de bec quand, un peu après, ils se sont levés et ont fait mine de s'exercer au vol, comme s'il n'était pas là, puis il a fini par partir.
Là aussi un adulte est venu, mais sans distribuer de nourriture et il ne l'a même pas calculé.

----------


## phacélie

> Comment fais tu pour ajouter une photo stp ?


C'est expliqué là :http://www.rescue-forum.com/faq.php?...ue_ajoutephoto

----------


## phacélie

> Je n'ai pas bien compris ce qui s'est passé, mais si c'est un cigogneau qui s'est trompé de nid, c'est juste normal qu'il se soit fait éjecter...Ils sont déjà à l'étroit à cinq, ils n'en sont pas encore à se nourrirde façon autonome.  Ça peut paraître dur, mais c'est naturel. On ne peut pas transposer... et d'ailleurs les humains sont-ils si accueillants envers les égarés ? 





> Je suis d'accord avec toi Arno17 ! Effectivement si c'est un cigogneau qui s'est trompé de nid je comprends la colère de "nos" cigogneaux et si celui qui a été éjecté est toujours en vie ce n'est que mieux !! Ah elles ont dû caractère ces cigognes ; tous les jours on en apprend encore plus 珞


Je peux me tromper bien sûr, mais ça m'étonnerait que les cigogneaux se trompent de nid.
D'une part, ils ont bien du temps avant l'envol pour observer les alentours précisément pour situer leur nid et d'autre part, les oiseaux en général ont une très bonne vue.

Hier, comme tu l'as noté arno, il y avait beaucoup de vent, je pencherais plutôt pour un cigogneau exténué qui n'a pas pu aller plus loin.
Il est resté parfaitement immobile, il faisait le mort, ça a duré très longtemps, il a juste cherché à cacher sa tête sous le petit du nid ( qui, on aurait pu croire à un moment, a cherché à le protéger), puis sous sa propre aile qui était posée comme là où elle serait s'il était tombé, dans une position fixe, inconfortable et à même d'endommager ses plumes, il ne paraissait pas capable de se relever, de terreur et/ou de trop de fatigue.

Quand de vrais coups de bec ont été donnés, ça ne paraissait pas juste pour le faire partir, on lui marchait dessus et on aurait dit que le but était plutôt de le tuer, la tête et le cou étaient visés, ils ont été saisis violemment à plein bec. Ça ressemblait vraiment à l'épisode quasi infanticide qu'a subi le plus petit.
Ils avaient été aimables avec le premier visiteur qui ne paraissait pas aussi fatigué et qui s'est déplacé debout dans le nid au milieu d'eux, ils n'ont pas cherché à le chasser du tout, à aucun moment.

Je ne cherche à comparer avec les humains, je compare les deux épisodes.

----------


## Vanille85

Merci Phacelie pour la réponse à savoir comment mettre une photo c'est gentil.
Par contre ce matin un des grands bébés a une trace rouge sur le dos ! L'as-tu vue ? S'est-il battu avec le petit intrus ??? J'ai lu ton explication quand à l'incident d'hier ! Des cigognes peuvent êlles attaquer si violemment ?
C'est dur de défendre sa maison !

----------


## phacélie

Je viens seulement de voir la trace de sang dont tu parles, c'est sur le dos de France bleu.
Non non, il ne s'est pas battu avec le petit intrus, hier il ne saignait pas et encore une fois le visiteur n'a montré que de la soumission.
Je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'il a pu lui arriver, le sang semble avoir séché, mais oui, j'imagine qu'un coup de bec de cigogne peut tout à fait faire saigner, c'est une sacrée arme.

----------


## phacélie

Bouh, j'ai raté le premier envol (du moins j'espère que c'est ça), ils ne sont plus que 4 dans le nid, je crois que c'est Lorraine qui est parti/e.

----------


## arno17

Pareil, j'ai raté l'envol!!! J'espérais que quelqu'un l'avait vu?!
Bravo pour l'identification !
En effet il y en a un qui a le dos blessé... j'ai vraiment l'impression que ça se castagne beaucoup plus que l'année dernière.  Pas facile la famille nombreuse. Et la météo était plus cool aussi. Là on les voit souvent trempés, secoués... un peu misérables! Du soleil et du temps calme... voilà qui serait bien!

----------


## Vanille85

Zut je viens de voir qu'ils ne sont plus que 4 ! J'ai raté l'envol !! Espérons que quelqu'un pourra partager une photo !!!!! J'espère qu'il va revenir !!!!!!!

----------


## Vanille85

Lu sur Facebook :
1er vol de Lorraine à 12h05
Commentaires :
Ça fait drôle depuis avril qu on les suit et voilà le 1er vol🤔
Joli ! Emouvant 🥳
.......

----------


## Vanille85

J'ai récupéré une photo de l'envol mais je ne sais comment la mettre ici ! Le lien ci dessus ne donne pas d'explication !

----------


## Vanille85

Vous allez pouvoir regarder la vidéo de l'envol et voir la tête des autres qui restent au nid ; après avoir cliqué sur le lien, descendez dans liste sur : Sarralbe-2021-07-02_12:04.mp4 et patientez en regardant jusqu'à 12:05:06 ! C'est l'envol, le 1er !!!!!
Cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarralbe-2021-07-02_12.mp4

----------


## Vanille85

Vous allez pouvoir regarder la vidéo de l'envol et voir la tête des autres qui restent au nid ; après avoir cliqué sur le lien, descendez dans liste sur : Sarralbe-2021-07-02_12:04.mp4 et patientez en regardant jusqu'à 12:05:06 ! C'est l'envol, le 1er !!!!!
Cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarralbe-2021-07-02_12.mp4

C'est un lien Facebook, alors allez vous réussir à l'ouvrir !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Voilà, là vous allez pouvoir l'ouvrir :
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-02_12:00.mp4

----------


## Vanille85

Sur ce site vous avez la liste de toutes les vidéos disponibles ; celle du 1er envol est bien celle de 12:00 ; profitez 🤗

----------


## arno17

Merci beaucoup pour le lien. C'est génial de la voir essayer plusieurs fois: j'y vais, j'y vais pas... et les autres qui semblent surprises. Vraimentexcellent, merci encore

----------


## phacélie

Merci Vanille ! 

Sinon, pour les envols, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y en aura pas d'autres aujourd'hui, les zhumains font du bruit inhabituel, ils ont installé un marché juste en bas du nid et y en a qui "crient" dans un micro, qui font de la zique avec batterie et guitare électrique.
Les cigogneaux ne sont pas tranquilles.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sur ce site vous avez la liste de toutes les vidéos disponibles ; celle du 1er envol est bien celle de 12:00 ; profitez 珞


Il y a les vidéos des 48 dernières heures apparemment, donc celles du visiteur éjecté aussi, si quelqu'un veut se faire son idée sur le sujet.

----------


## Vanille85

Ah j'ai cherché mais n'ayant ni la date exacte ni l'heure je n'ai pu voir comment l'intrus avait été éjecté ! Peux tu s'il te plaît me donner cette info que j'aille voir sur ce site et me rendre compte.

C'était normal que je vous donne l'info pour aller voir le premier vol, car tout le monde avait l'air si déçu !

Oui il y a comme une fête en bas !🤗

A 20h notre "voyageuse" n'est pas encore rentrée !

----------


## arno17

Je crois qu'elle a pris goût à l'indépendance , comme une ado 🤣
Peut-être qu'il y a quelque part une fête 🥳des cigogneaux ???

----------


## lifebloger

Mais doit-elle revenir pour la nuit ?

----------


## arno17

Je pensais que oui. L'année dernière je les ai vues revenir un peu après l'envol. Mais tout est très différent cette année.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

A-t-elle la permission de minuit???

----------


## Vanille85

Il est 22h35 et non, elle n'est pas encore rentrée ! Mais comme le dit Arno17, il y a a peut être une fête des cigogneaux 🤣😆🤗

----------


## Yadza

Bonjour. sur fb j'ai trouvé des nouvelles de Lorraine par Dominique Klein



> 1er vol et 1er atterrissage hasardeux.





> Lorraine se pose dans une petite cour intérieure et impossible de s'envoler du sol.
> Le réseau SOS cigognes se met en marche et Lorraine termine chez le vétérinaire. Petit examen, tout va bien mais trop faible pour s'envoler du sol Après un essai d'envol, elle est rattrapée et un 2ème cigogneau dans la même situation de faiblesse.Quelques jours de nourriture suffiront à les retaper.

----------


## Vanille85

Dr Klein a écrit sur Facebook vers 22h30 ce vendredi :
1er vol et 1er atterrissage hasardeux.
Lorraine se pose dans une petite cour intérieure et impossible de s'envoler du sol.
Le réseau SOS cigognes se met en marche et Lorraine termine chez le vétérinaire. Petit examen, tout va bien mais trop faible pour s'envoler du sol Après un essai d'envol, elle est rattrapée et un 2ème cigogneau dans la même situation de faiblesse.Quelques jours de nourriture suffiront à les retaper. 😁

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Yazda nous avons les mêmes sources !🤗🤗

----------


## Vanille85

Yazda, comment fais tu pour copier les photos ?

----------


## Yadza

> Yazda, comment fais tu pour copier les photos ?


click droit sur l'image: "copier l'image"
puis dans le message du forum: "coller"
tout simplement

----------


## arno17

Merci pour toutes ces informations 🤗
Mais alors, qui est la 5ème cigogne dans le nid en ce moment ?

----------


## Vanille85

Ah d'accord, il faut que j'aille sur PC car je n'ai pas cette fonction sur mon téléphone ! Merci beaucoup

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je pense que c'est un des deux parents car elle n'a pas de bague à sa patte !

----------


## arno17

Oui, je viens de voir çà ! En tous cas il y en a deu  qui sont très agitées et le 2 plus jeunes ,enfin les 2 plus petits,  je crois qui restent blottis l'un contre l'autre comme souvent

----------


## Vanille85

Oui la fête doit les effrayer !

----------


## arno17

Bon, ça a l'air de vouloir dormir ce petit monde, je vais en faire autant😴🙏

----------


## Vanille85

Oui ils sont calmes. Bonne nuit

----------


## moniquemauch

Je me suis inscrite hier soir sur le site, inquiète de ne pas voir la cinquième cicogne revenir. Me voici rassurée. Ce matin mon premier travail a été d'allumer l'ordi pour voir si elle était revenue....hélas non ! mais en parcourant le site, je viens de voir que vous donniez des nouvelles. Va-t-elle pouvoir retrouver son nid et sa famille après avoir été réalimentée correctement ?

----------


## lifebloger

Ah ben c'est cool ! Je pensais qu'il lui était arrivé malheur. 
Me voilà rassuré. 
Merci pour les informations !!!

----------


## Vanille85

Bienvenues moniquemauch et lifebloger ; tout le monde écrit les informations qu'on peut trouver ainsi tout le monde qui suit cette famille est au courant de ce qui arrive à cette famille très touchante ! Au moins Lorraine est en sécurité et ça se faire une santé ! Je ne sais pas pour son retour au nid ! Affaire à suivre ainsi que celle de ses frères et surs.

----------


## arno17

Une deuxième a l'air d'avoir envie de décoller...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et même une troisième, celle qui a encore un peu de désordre dans les remises et la queue

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les rémiges!!!🤣

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour, bienvenue aux nouveaux arrivants et merci pour les dernières infos !

Ils ont tous fait leur entraînement, c'est calme ce matin et ils ont plus de place.
Le petit a une belle envergure maintenant :



- - - Mise à jour - - -



@ Vanille : si, tu as la date et l'heure sur les copies d'écran que j'ai postées à propos du petit intrus éjecté : c'était le 1er juillet, l'épisode de la visite a commencé avant 18h15  et s'est terminé après 19h.

Du coup, j'ai cherché à savoir ce qu'il s'était passé pour faire saigner France bleu en visionnant les vidéos archivées, et je n'ai pas vu d'altercation avant le saignement qu'il a déclenché lui-même en se toilettant vers 6h00 du matin.

Aujourd'hui, c'est un parent qui semble avoir une plaie :

----------


## brigittebarbier01@gmail.c

Bonjour à tous je suis du département de l'Ain. J'ai découvert par hasard la webcam lorsqu'il y avait qu'un uf, depuis je viens plusieurs fois par jour observer cette belle fratrie. J'étais très inquiète de ne plus voir Alsace revenir d'où j'ai découvert par bonheur votre forum, me voilà rassurée de la savoir en sécurité et ainsi que le petit cigogneau échoué dans le nid. Merci à vous tous pour vos échanges, au plaisir de vous lire. Brigitte

----------


## phacélie

Bienvenue brigitte,

C'est Lorraine, pas Alsace, attention à la rivalité légendaire entre voisins  :: 

Bon, ben ni Thomas, ni Mirabelle ne semblent vraiment décidés à prendre leur envol jusqu'ici (les 2 autres ne sont pas prêts, j'espère - je suis sûre - qu'ils s'en rendent compte).

Quelques captures d'images en attendant :

Mirabelle se repose sur une patte, comme une grande.
Ça doit faire environ une semaine qu'ils savent se tenir ainsi (bon, le petit un peu moins), j'ai vu Mirabelle dormir comme ça la nuit plusieurs fois quand tous les autres étaient couchés.





On s'occupe, y a une grosse mouche ou un bourdon là...









Zut, il est parti.

----------


## Vanille85

Merci Phacelie pour l'information je vais aller voir la vidéo de l'altercation !
Tout comme toi, j'ai vu une blessure sur l'aile d'un adulte ! Coup de bec ???
Voilà les dernières nouvelles données par Dr Klein sur Facebook :
"Lorraine avait la carrosserie, le moteur mais il manquait l'essence, le carburant et l'énergie pour le décollage du sol.
 3,900 kg, ca plane bien mais pour décoller il faut faire qqes petits bonds une course d'élan. Du 5 juin au 2 juillet, 300gr de poids en +, mais pas suffisant en tonus. Elle a juste devancé l'appel de la vie. La semaine 27 c'est demain 🤗"

----------


## Vanille85

Vous voulez sourire, 
Allez sur la page que je vous ai donnée hier et regardez la vidéo d'aujourd'hui 10h30, vous verrez un cigogneau sauter et sauter....et se retrouver sur le dos d'un de ses frères ou surs, trop mignon !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je vous redonne le lien :
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-02_12:00.mp4
Puis sur la ligne 10h30
Ce saut et atterrissage se produisent à 10h37.

[COLOR="silver"]- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## arno17

Merci Vanille de faire grand reporter Facebook! C'est sympa 🙏

----------


## arno17

Merci Vanille de faire grand reporter Facebook! C'est sympa 🙏

----------


## Vanille85

Je viens de regarder le 1er juillet c'est dur !
 ils n'ont pas été tendre avec le pauvre "intrus" il était juste fatigue et on dirait que le plus jeune le protégeait ! 19h02 il a été éjecté du nid, mais heureusement on sait qu'il a été récupéré et sauvé ! 
19h39 les pompiers étaient là avec une nacelle, effrayant les 5 bébés du nid, mais ils ont été vilains !!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

De rien Arno17

----------


## arno17

Bébés... beaux bébés quand  même,  commeon dit au rugby😉🤩

----------


## phacélie

Ah, tu l'as ressenti comme moi, Vanille, pas sympas du tout les... pré-ados plutôt, non ? 
D'ailleurs c'est peut-être parce qu'ils le sont à présent qu'ils ont eu ce comportement ?
Je me suis demandé si la "méchanceté" particulière de France bleu ne pouvait pas venir de sa frustration quant à ses faibles performances en entraînement au vol.

Quant au cigogneau qui saute sur le dos de son/sa frangin/e, c'est sympa à regarder pour nous, mais pas sûr que France bleu ait vraiment trouvé ça trop mignon de servir de piste d'atterrissage à Mirabelle, on le voit plier les pattes sous le poids, encore heureux que ça n'ait pas été Thomas  ::

----------


## phacélie

" C'est pas bientôt fini cet espionnage abusif et ces commentaires à deux balles, hein ?" (Mirabelle)

----------


## Vanille85

Mirabelle, tu m'as bien fait rire 🤗🤣😆

----------


## Vanille85

Dernière nouvelle prise sur Facebook :
INFO DE LORRAINE
Lorraine( avec Saulus) en week end à Steinbach, impass des champs chez le véto: 
" je suis au vert, à la campagne, je me repose, je prends des forces pour revenir plus forte"😘

----------


## Vanille85

Chanel est PLANTÉE devant la webcam, et ne bouge plus de là.
Gros plan assuré!!!
Replay de 13h45 14h00, ça vaut le coup 👀
Idem 14h00 14h15 !!!

----------


## Vanille85

Quelqu'un a t'il vu les parents ?
Les petits dorment seuls depuis 2 nuits ! Les parents les ont ils laissé alors qu'ils s'en occupaient si bien ? 😏😥

----------


## arno17

Bonjour 
Je ne les ai pas vus mais je n'ai pas regardé tout le temps. Ce matin, ils avaient l'air agités, prises de bec, battements d'ailes un peu anarchiques et j'ai pensé qu'ils avaient faim. A priori,  à un certain moment,  les parents les nourrissent moins, pour les pousser à s'envoler . Ils  n'ont pas l'air prêts...

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour,
Ils sont venus à plusieurs reprises les nourrir, consolider le nid, pas d'inquiétude !
Vanille, pense à regarder les vidéos archivées dont tu nous a gentiment procuré l'adresse du site pour te rassurer quand tu ne les vois pas  :: 
Ils ont joué, fait leur toilette et leurs exercices, et puis il a plu, sont tout mouillés :

----------


## Vanille85

Merci Arno17 et Phacelie c'est gentil. Tout comme Arno17 je m'inquiétais de savoir si Ils avaient assez à manger !
Bon dimanche 🌷

----------


## phacélie

Ah, ça, savoir s'ils ont assez à manger, c'est difficile à dire, en tout cas pour moi. 
Bon dimanche à toi aussi.  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

À voir leur attitude au repas qu'il vient d'y avoir à l'instant, ils n'ont pas l'air d'être horriblement affamés, ils n'ont pas miaulé à tue-tête ni cherché désespérement les miettes à la fin  ::

----------


## arno17

Merci pour les informations 👍👏🙏

----------


## Vanille85

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...00001469869765

Un petit exemple d'atterrissage d'un cigogneau... En ce moment "il pleut des cigogneaux" mais on fait bien attention à eux !!!😊😊💖

----------


## Vanille85

Petit message d'une abonnée sur Facebook : 
Pour ceux que cela peut rassurer et sauf erreur de ma part, mercredi dernier, jour de mon passage à Sarralbe, Mélodie bricolait en dessous du nid et Maurice, était posé tout près sur une cheminée du bâtiment à droite de la mairie.

----------


## phacélie

? Pourquoi "rassurer" sur l'emploi du temps des parents ?
Et comment fait cette personne pour identifier Maurice par rapport à Mélodie ? Ça, j'aimerais bien savoir le faire, si tu trouves l'explication sur fb, Vanille  :: 

Les pauvres, ils ont les pieds dans la boue avec cette pluie qui dure, on dirait que les parents n'essaient même plus d'apporter de la litière fraîche :/
Du coup ils passent le plus clair de leur temps debout, est-ce que c'est le but ?
(Hier, j'ai eu l'impression que France bleu tremblait plus que les autres, est-ce que son plumage est globalement de moins bonne qualité, moins isolant que celui des autres ?)





Heureusement, il y a les repas pour les réconforter :







Puis, ils retournent vite à leur immobilité :



Heureusement les repas s'enchaînent, l'autre parent y pourvoie très peu de temps après :





Service(s) express, il(s) ne s'attarde(nt) pas :



Retour rapide à l'immobilité pour les cigogneaux, en mode économie d'énergie j'imagine :

----------


## arno17

Bonjour 
Je n'ai pas beaucoup regardé, mais j'ai l'impression que nos 4 cigogneaux ne font plus guère de tentatives d'envol!🌬💧⛈ La pluie et le vent doivent les freiner... avez-vous d'autres informations ?

----------


## phacélie

Bonsoir,

Ils ont faim ce soir, ils n'ont pas d'énergie en réserve, la pluie, la fraîcheur et le vent leur ont tout pris; j'ai vu les parents venir 4 fois de suite aux environs de 17h sans rien leur donner à manger. Ils ont seulement soit craqueté à la cantonade, soit apporté quelque-chose comme un bout de bois, une branche et ils sont repartis très vite. Le temps pour les cigogneaux de s'aligner pour les accueillir, tête basse, bec en avant, ailes écartées, miauler, se mettre en cercle, s'asseoir dans la boue...et pffuit, plus personne. 
À tel point qu'il y en a qui ne s'asseyaient plus, sentant* venir l'"arnaque".

Là, ils viennent seulement d'avoir droit à un repas, petit, le repas. En espérant pour eux que d'autres suivent rapidement.
En même temps, les parents ont dû affronter le même climat...

* probablement

----------


## arno17

Merci c'est sympa ! Oui je pense comme toi que pour les adultes c'est compliqué aussi mais ils sont musclés et endurcis ! Par contre, cela ne doit pas faciliter la chasse à la grenouille et autres bestioles.
Et puis il n'était sans doute pas prévu qu'ils soient obligés de les alimenter complètement aussi longtemps.

----------


## phacélie

Oui, je pensais aux "courses", au ravitaillement, vols compris peut-être même, est-ce que ça vole bien (ou vole tout court) sous la pluie et par grand vent, les cigognes, je n'en sais rien.

Ah bah, une famille nombreuse, ça prend de l'énergie, peut-être aussi plus de temps pour être prête à l'envol, ça paraîtrait logique.

Après, c'est peut-être aussi ce que tu disais précédemment, diminuer pour les inciter à partir de là, d'ailleurs il n'y a toujours pas d'apport de nouvelle litière alors que le temps est au beau pour le moment, c'est peut-être aussi dans le même but que de leur signifier la fin du ménage et du blanchissage ?
Et en même temps, s'ils manquent d'énergie pour leur envol, ça risque de finir pour eux comme pour Lorraine, quelqu'un a des nouvelles d'elle/lui ?

Sans compter qu'il y en a deux qui ne sont manifestement pas prêts, le petit y travaille, mais ce n'est pas encore ça et quant à France bleu, ses plumes ne repoussent quasiment pas ou pas vite :/

Je me pose tellement plus de questions que je n'ai de réponses !  ::

----------


## lifebloger

Moi j'ai le sentiment qu'ils ne vont jamais partir 🤣🤣🤣

----------


## phacélie

Pourquoi ? ( Excuse-moi, je ne sais pas interpréter ce que je vois, les 3 carrés, à la fin de ton message)

En tout cas, hier, ils ont bien mangé tout au long de la journée.
Le soir, ils ont eu deux longs et copieux repas coup sur coup, et, à leur issue, leur cou à eux était énooorme, ils auraient eu "les dents du fond qui baignent" comme on dit élégamment, s'ils avaient eu des dents  :: 

, donc ça ne paraît pas être la volonté des parents de les rationner, mais plutôt l'influence de la météo.

Aujourd'hui, je n'ai pas encore regardé, je vois juste maintenant qu'il pleut de nouveau...

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Ça y est le deuxième sest envolé 😀

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Et revenu avec sa maman. Trop mignon.

----------


## phacélie

Bienvenue Framboise sauvage  ::  

Ouiiii, j'ai vu ça, c'est Mirabelle qui a été faire un petit tour, je me suis demandé si elle/il ne revenait pas parce que l'adulte était au nid, histoire de ne pas rater un repas  :Smile: 
Mais pas de chance, il est reparti !

Comment sais-tu que c'est la maman au fait ?
Il m'a semblé que l'un des adulte était plus fin et que c'était le même qui était plus "propre", est-ce comme ça que tu la reconnais ?

Edit : Pour ceux qui l'ont raté, l'envol a eu lieu vers 16h47, retour vers 17h05  :: 
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-08_16:45.mp4
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-08_17:00.mp4

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Maurice a une trace blanche sur une demi longueur de bec. 

Maurice a un bec plus long et plus fort, le corps est plus imposant par rapport à Mélodie    Les reconnaitre avec l'angle de la caméra et leurs positions qui varient tout le temps reste compliqué.

----------


## phacélie

Merci pour ces explications !

Si pour l'allure générale j'arrive à avoir une impression, reste à être en mesure de la confirmer, et quand on n'en voit qu'un à fois en plus, c'est pas si facile, comme de déterminer au premier coup d'oeil si le bec est plus ou moins long et fort  ::  
Pour le coup de la trace blanche sur le bec de Maurice, je dois dire que je n'ai rien remarqué, j'essaierai de faire plus attention.

----------


## phacélie

À l'instant, il vient d'y avoir une livraison de nourriture, c'était l'adulte que j'identifie habituellement sans certitude comme étant Maurice en fonction des critères que j'ai énoncés plus haut, il ne s'est pas présenté de face, mais même s'il l'avait fait, l'image (en tout cas pour moi) était suffisamment brouillée pour qu'il ait été impossible d'y voir une trace, et c'est souvent le cas quand il y a de l'agitation comme lors des repas.

Edit : ça ne vous paraît pas brouillé à vous dans ces cas-là ?

----------


## lifebloger

Trop content qu'un second ait réussi son court envol et a pu revenir au nid.
Pas comme Lorraine dont le retour se fait désirer !

----------


## phacélie

En tout cas, là, ils ne sont que 3 dans le nid, Mirabelle a dû repartir faire un tour  :Smile:

----------


## lifebloger

Oui je viens de voir cela !
Ah ben ça y est Mirabelle y a pris goût à ces petites escapades...

----------


## phacélie

Thomas n'est plus dans le nid, zut, j'ai raté ça.

----------


## phacélie

À voir ici (quelle chouette idée que ces vidéos archivées même si ça n'est* que 48h), à 12h13 environ   :: 
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-09_12:00.mp4

*visible par tous

----------


## lifebloger

Cool voilà bientôt ils vont tous quitter le nid !
Enfin peut-être que le plus petit a encore besoin de plus de temps et l'autre comme il lui manque des plumes, je ne suis pas sûr que s'il s'envole cela va marcher 🤔

----------


## arno17

Merci pour les liens,moins disponible ces derniers temps et donc couper de voir les vidéos sur les envols!
Pour les deux derniers ça risque d'être compliqué. Surtout celui à qui il manque des plumes. Je n'ai pas l'impression que ça repousser pour l'instant...

----------


## lifebloger

Est-ce que quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Lorraine ?
Toujours chez le vétérinaire ?

----------


## arno17

SUPER de voir les vidéos,  pas couper!!!!

----------


## Vanille85

Lifebloger oui Lorraine est toujours dans la volière de la clinique ; Mirabelle l'a rejoint aujourd'hui !! Chanel va beaucoup s'ennuyer 😥

----------


## phacélie

> En tout cas, là, ils ne sont que 3 dans le nid, Mirabelle a dû repartir faire un tour


C'est là, elle/il fait un genre de faux départ, elle/il s'envole et revient au nid (à voir, le comité d''accueil de la fratrie  ::  )avant de partir pour de bon :
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-09_10:30.mp4

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah zut pour Mirabelle  :Frown:  qu'est-ce qu'il s'est passé, tu le sais, Vanille ?

----------


## Vanille85

Ben non pas vraiment, D. Klein n'a pas encore publié le pourquoi ! Mais elle n'est pas blessée ; je ne comprends pas non plus, car hier elle décollait mais est revenue au nid, alors pourquoi pas aujourd'hui ? Mais au moins elle est en sécurité !
On attend des nouvelles de Thomas qui est dans un champs derrière l'école 🤗
.

----------


## phacélie

Merci Vanille, on attend plus de nouvelles alors, d'autant que Thomas n'est pas rentré au nid ce soir  :Frown: 
J'espère qu'il a été récupéré lui aussi et qu'il n'est pas blessé non plus...

Je ne sais pas si c'est à cause de ça, mais un parent est au nid, contrairement aux nuits précédentes, qui veille sur les deux derniers

----------


## Mamou71

Bonjour à tous ! Nouvelles de nos cicogneaux trouvées dans facebook ce matin.

----------


## Mamou71

Bonjour à tous ! Nouvelles de nos cigogneaux trouvées dans facebook ce matin, tout va bien !!!

----------


## LeonLola

Bonjour, vous pouvez suivre les petites starlettes grâce à leur balise, sur le site Animal Tracker. 
Les données ne sont pas à l'instant T, cela donne un aperçu de leur position.

----------


## Mamou71

Bonjour à tous! 
J'ai trouvé ce matin sur le site facebook "Clinique Vétérinaire" des nouvelles de nos cigogneaux absents du nid. J'ai essayé de faire un copier-coller avec photo du refuge mais sans succès. Je vous recopie le message:
Nous avons récupéré Mirabelle hier matin qui reste actuellement en observation après un atterrissage légèrement turbulent. Elle sera relachée dès que son état le permettra.
En ce qui concerne Thomas, il est lui aussi en observation et retrouvera la liberté dès qu"il aura repris des forces et qu'il le pourra.

----------


## lifebloger

Et Lorraine toujours chez le vétérinaire ? Car cela fait un bon moment pour elle...

----------


## Panda 13

Bonjour a vous tous
Merci de m'accueillir 
Moi aussi je suis les cigognes de Sarralbe je suis dans les Bouches du Rhône et je me régale a les observé 
Il en reste deux sur le nid dont le tout petit

----------


## Mamou71

J'ai trouvé aussi les infos suivantes datant du 6 juillet sur la page facebook de "Clinique Vétérinaire": 
Suite aux nombreux appels concernant les cigogneaux en convalescence qui nous ont été confiés en état de détresse, nous souhaitions partager avec vous quelques infos : ils sont tous affaiblis mais sans avoir de pathologies plus graves. En effet avec la période de forte chaleur ils n'ont certainement pas pris assez de force et de poids, c'est pourquoi ils seront nourris pendant quelques jours avec de la viande et du poisson. Ils reprendront ainsi des forces et le poids qui leurs manque pour être capables de voler. Ils seront donc relâchés dès que leur état le permettra dans les prochaines semaines.
Information supplémentaire reçue ce matin :
Le sexage des 4 cigogneaux balisés de la mairie a donné les résultats suivants :
Thomas, Lorraine et France Bleu sont des mâles
Mirabelle est une femelle

----------


## sundae

Merci pour ces informations !  :: 

Chaque jour je fais un petit détour par la webcam depuis que je suis tombée sur ce post (merci phacélie  :: ) et je viens également prendre des nouvelles ici, c'est qu'on s'y attache à ces cigogneaux  ::

----------


## lifebloger

Merci pour les informations !!!

----------


## arno17

Bonjour tout le monde 
Encore un grand merci pour les partages d'informations trouvées sur Facebook. 
C'est vrai que les conditions climatiques ont été rudes...entre le coup de chaleur puis la pluie et le vent... en fait sans l'intervention humaine, ils ne s'en seraient pas sortis les cigogneaux...
Du coup c'est rassurant pour les 2 qui restent, notamment celui à qui manquent des plumes.

----------


## Panda 13

> Bonjour tout le monde 
> Encore un grand merci pour les partages d'informations trouvées sur Facebook. 
> C'est vrai que les conditions climatiques ont été rudes...entre le coup de chaleur puis la pluie et le vent... en fait sans l'intervention humaine, ils ne s'en seraient pas sortis les cigogneaux...
> Du coup c'est rassurant pour les 2 qui restent, notamment celui à qui manquent des plumes.


J'ai l'impression que nos deux cigogneaux sont bien dans leur nid

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est vrai qu il leur manque quelque plumes vont il pouvoir s'envoler ?

----------


## phacélie

Merci pour les nouvelles Mamou71 !

Et bienvenue à vous LeonLola et Panda 13  :: 

C'est vrai qu'ils ont l'air à l'aise dans leur nid, les deux cigogneaux, plus de place et plus de nourriture à ne partager qu'à deux aussi  ::  , même si c'est un peu triste pour nous de ne plus voir les autres.
J'aimerais bien qu'il y ait une webcam là où sont les trois autres, pour les voir évoluer encore.

----------


## LeonLola

Merci Phacélie
J'ai découvert votre Forum par hasard, vous lire est un vrai régal et instructif. Je vous remercie tous, pour les nouvelles que vous postez. Ces 5 Cigognaux sont si attachants qu'ils méritent toute notre attention... 😉

----------


## arno17

Bonjour
Les deux qui restent ont l'air un peu misérables ce matin... tout mouillés,  et vraiment le plumage de l'aîné des deux est en mauvais état.Il y a des rémiges manquantes,mais sa queue est aussi abîmée,  comme si les plumes étaient usées.

----------


## arno17

Bonjour
Les deux qui restent ont l'air un peu misérables ce matin... tout mouillés,  et vraiment le plumage de l'aîné des deux est en mauvais état.Il y a des rémiges manquantes,mais sa queue est aussi abîmée,  comme si les plumes étaient usées. On ne les voit pas repousser.

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour,

Oui, ils sont trempés encore une fois, les pauvres, et Météo France n'annonce pas d'amélioration pour les prochains jours, ça paraît même pire. 
Pour le plumage des ailes de France bleu, il ne paraît pas y avoir beaucoup d'amélioration en effet :/
Quant à sa queue, il me semble que celles de ceux qui ont quitté le nid n'étaient pas vraiment beaucoup plus "jolies".

----------


## phacélie

Ils tremblent de toutes leurs plumes, ces pauvres oiseaux, surtout France bleu.
Pensée pour tous les autres qu'on ne peut pas voir.

----------


## arno17

Ca fait peine à voir ces pattes dans la boue sur le nid....
Celles qui ont été récupérées par le bon Dr Klein doivent être à l'abri....
Pour les deux qui restent, as-tu  vu les parents les nourrir aujourd'hui ? 
On dirait vraiment des "Cosette"!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ça fait peine à voir cette pattes dans la boue sur le nid... France bleu vient de régurgiter un truc bizarre. Je me demandais si tu  avais vu les adultes venir les nourrir

----------


## phacélie

Je viens de remonter à la va-vite les vidéos archivées suite à ton message, parce que j'y ai pas assisté, il me semble bien que ce qu'a régurgité France Bleu, il l'avait mangé ce matin  ::  il a régurgité un truc rose et un truc blanc ( ça doit venir de la décharge, j'ai l'impression :/) et le petit a mangé ensuite le truc blanc et posé le truc rose au bord du nid, à côté du support de la caméra, je n'ai pas tout regardé, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y est encore.

Là vers 10h09, ils ont le repas où je crois qu'il l'a mangé (j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y en a pas eu d'autre après)
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-13_10:00.mp4
Là, dès le début de la vidéo on voit qu'il s'apprête à régurgiter et il le fait :
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-13_16:15.mp4
Puis là le petit entre en action :
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-13_16:30.mp4

Edit : habituellement ils ont plusieurs repas qui s'enchaînent le matin à partir de 5h30/6h00, j'espère que ça a été le cas ce matin...

Edit 2 : je viens de remonter le matin et je n'ai rien vu comme autre repas :/ il y a une vidéo, celle de 6h30 qui ne s'affiche pas chez moi,  J'espère que c'est parce que je suis allée trop vite, qu'il y a un repas entre 6h30 et 6h45 au moins ( si quelqu'un peut/veut essayer de regarder).

Edit 3 ; vers 19h10, France bleu a mangé de nouveau le truc en stock sur le bord du nid, sans doute trop affamé pour ne pas essayer :/
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-13_19:00.mp4

----------


## phacélie

Suite du feuilleton "trucs" décidément pas comestibles
19h45, le petit régurgite celui qu'il avait ingéré suite à la régurgitation précédente de France bleu :
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-13_19:45.mp4
Puis il le balade dans la boue jusqu'à l'avant droite( en direction de la caméra) du nid 
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-13_20:15.mp4
À suivre probablement le 2ème renvoi de France bleu...

----------


## phacélie

Pfff, un parent vient de venir, ils sont affamés, il ne leur a rien donné, rien du tout  :Frown: 
Ils se sont sagement assis dans la boue après un peu d'excitation bien normale, l'adulte a viré le "truc" régurgité par le petit, il les ignorés et il est parti. Les pauvres...

----------


## arno17

Ben oui, ça m'inquiétait un peu, je crois que normalement ils ne les nourrissent pas aussi longtemps...
C'est triste toutes ces cochonneries ramenées sur le nid... c'est une dechetterie à ciel ouvert à l'ancienne pour qu'ils aillent s'y servir ???

----------


## phacélie

Pour certains repas, on a nettement l'impression que les parents rapportent au nid des morceaux parfois très gros qui ne paraissent pas être des proies comme c'était le cas là.
Je ne connais pas le traitement des déchets dans le coin, je n'y suis pas, je dis "décharge" mais je ne sais pas si on dit ça, il s'agit peut-être du centre d'enfouissement dont il est question là, parce que j'avais lu quelque-part que les cigognes de Sarralbe sédentaires se réunissaient l'hiver autour de l'étang du Bischwald, près de Grostenquin :
https://www.republicain-lorrain.fr/e...-a-tire-d-aile
Et ce centre est à environ 25 km de Sarralbe, donc pas très loin pour les cigognes qui voleraient, toujours à ce que j'ai lu, à 40/50km/h.

Sinon, hier soir vers 21h, ils ont enfin eu droit à un repas, plus naturel, fait de ce qui ressemblait à des vers encore vivants donc certainement fraîchement récoltés à proximité.

Aujourd'hui je n'ai pas regardé, pas vu s'ils avaient été nourris.
Il ne pleut pas à l'instant, il y a du vent, ils n'ont pas l'air très réchauffés, un parent vient de faire un touch and go sur le nid, il a juste craqueté et il est parti :/

----------


## Hadji25

Bonjour à tout le monde 
Quelle pitié de voir ces deux petits sous la pluie ils tremblent, ils doivent avoir très froid. Si les parents ne les nourrissent presque plus, ils seront incapables de quitter le nid, car trop faibles. Ce serait formidable que des soigneurs viennent les chercher pour les mettre au chaud et les nourrir afin quils puissent reprendre des forces.

----------


## arno17

Un des adultes vient de leur apporter un repas !
Je pense que les gens n'interviendront que si vraiment ils ne vont pas bien du tout....et encore, je ne sais pas si le Dr Klein vient les chercher au nid. Ceux qui ont été récupérés s'étaient envolés etavaienteu des problèmes ensuite.

----------


## phacélie

Bienvenue Hadji25  :: 
Autourd'hui, ils ont eu plus de repas  qu'hier (et de visites même à"vide" ou juste avec une branche, branchette, touffe de végétation fraîche), 3 (si j'ai bien vu) avant celui qui vient d'avoir lieu, heureusement !

Mais c'est vrai qu'on peut s'inquiéter à propos de toute l'énergie qu'ils doivent dépenser et qu'ils n'emmagasinent donc pas en muscle et en réserves (et aussi en pousse de plumes pour France bleu) pour se consacrer à l'envol.

On croise les doigts, c'est tout ce qu'on peut faire en tant que spectateurs, pour qu'ils arrivent à faire au moins ce qu'on fait les 3 autres, arriver au sol sans se blesser sérieusement, quitte à être récupérés et amenés à la clinique vétérinaire pour plus de nourriture et éventuellement des soins si nécessaire.

(Et si ça arrive, ce que j'aimerais bien, personnellement, c'est que tous les gens qui les suivent dont la plupart semblent avoir un faible pour le petit puissent contribuer à lui acheter un petit sac à dos avec GPS, comme ses frères et soeur, dont il pourrait peut-être à ce moment-là être équipé, pour qu'on puisse le suivre et le localiser pour le récupérer si besoin... Je ne sais pas du tout si ça serait possible ni comment faire si ça l'était...)

----------


## Panda 13

1


> Ils tremblent de toutes leurs plumes, ces pauvres oiseaux, surtout France bleu.
> Pensée pour tous les autres qu'on ne peut pas voir.


15 juillet 2021

Je pense que Mr Klein devrait récupérer ses deux cigognes d'une part pour leur donner a manger car la mère ne vient plus les nourrir. 
Je pense qu'il devrait les mettrent dans un parc pour cigognes. 
Il ne faut pas les laisser comme celà.

----------


## phacélie

Tous les animaux sauvages dont les oiseaux dont les cigognes sont à la même enseigne en ce qui concerne la météo, c'était aussi le sens de mon intervention.

Et si, ils sont toujours nourris, même si on (et eux surtout certainement) aimerait que ça soit plus.

On n'a pas le droit de dénicher des oiseaux d'espèce protégée particulièrement, c'est la loi.
Ils sont assez grands en plus pour éventuellement chercher à fuir parce qu'ils ne pas abattus/amorphes du tout et à se précipiter hors du nid, et là s'ils ne sont pas prêts à voler et manifestement ils ne le sont pas, ils tomberaient, c'est certainement ce qu'il peut leur arriver de pire.

----------


## steph57

Bonjour,Je découvre que l'idée a été lancée pour que l'on se cotise pour un GPS pour le petit. Je la trouve très bonne. Comment procéder ? Serions nous nombreux à cotiser ?

----------


## Hadji25

Bonjour,
Je suis partante pour participer à lachat dun GPS pour Minnie ( cest ainsi que je lai baptisé depuis le début ) 😀 
Je trouve que cest une très bonne idée.

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour et bienvenue steph57  :: 

Eh bien, je ne sais pas trop justement... 

Probablement d'abord soumettre l'idée à monsieur cigogne (Dominique Klein) pour voir ce qu'il en pense, si quelqu'un a un compte fb, peut-être commencer par lui poser la question sur sa page ou en message privé ( je ne sais pas trop comment ça fonctionne) : 
" Serait-il possible d'envisager d'équiper le petit d'une balise GPS dans le cas où il viendrait à intégrer la clinique vétérinaire et si les internautes qui le suivent et le souhaitent la finançaient ?"

Quant à savoir si nous serions nombreux à cotiser, je ne sais pas répondre à ça, là tout de suite...

----------


## LeonLola

Bonjour, c'est une excellente idée la cagnotte, je participe aussi....

----------


## CIGO2021

Aujourd'hui, la pluie recommence, ils sont bien trempés déjà ces petits, quand pourront-ils ENFIN s'envoler ??? N'y a -t-il aucune aide possible ?

----------


## arno17

Bonjour 
Ben je ne pense pas. Les cigogneaux qui ont eu des problèmes après l'envol sont éventuellement récupérés et pris en charge. Dans le nid, c'est la rude loi de la nature... cf message plus haut de Philacélie. 
En fait,  ce qui est troublant pour nous, c'est qu'avec la webcam, nous voyons des choses auxquelles nous n'aurions pas accès normalement ! Et moins les humains interviennent dans la vie des animaux sauvages mieux c'est,  je crois. Je me suis déjà plusieurs fois demandé si le fait que le nid soit éclairé la nuit n'était pas dérangeant pour les cigognes. Il me semble d'ailleurs qu'il y a maintenant des moments où la lumière est éteinte.

----------


## Hadji25

A 10h55, lun des parents est venu leur apporter de la nourriture

----------


## CIGO2021

Les cigogneaux font leur vol migratoire fin juillet et les parents un mois plus tard, c'est ce que j'ai lu sur le site. Mais si ces petits n'auront pas pris leur envol, ils ne pourront partir avec les autres !!! C'est inquiétant car la date approche ! Qu'adviendra-t-il alors de ces jeunes ????
Je m'inquiète sincèrement.

----------


## CIGO2021

C'est vrai que je viens juste de m'inscrire sur ce forum, bien que je suis les cigognes de Sarralbe depuis avril 2020. Mais l'an passé, le climat était tout autre, cette année, il ne cesse de pleuvoir et les cigogneaux étaient au nombre de 5 donc plus difficile à nourrir une telle portée.

----------


## arno17

Oui cigo2021, bien d'accord avec toi, c'était bien plus fluide l'année dernière !

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour et bienvenue CIGO2021  :: 

On ne voit pas les autres cigogneaux, les autres nids, mais la météo est la même pour tous, par conséquent j'imagine qu'il se peut que le départ en migration se fasse un peu plus tard que l'année dernière.

Pour rassurer sur le fait que les parents les nourrissent toujours, hier, ils ont eu 6 repas et celui que tu mentionnes aujourd'hui, Hadji25, est le troisième, sauf erreur de ma part.

Arno17 , je ne crois pas que le nid soit éclairé la nuit, c'est la caméra qui doit changer de fonctionnement, passer en infrarouge, comme les caméras utilisées dans la nature pour observer les animaux sauvages sans les déranger.

----------


## phacélie

Ils ont eu droit à un autre repas vers 13h20, maintenant le soleil est de sortie, une petite sieste sur une patte comme un grand pour le petit et un brin de toilette pour France bleu :

----------


## Hadji25

Encore un repas à 15h38 😀

----------


## phacélie

Oui, avec réfection du nid il me semble, il y en avait aussi eu un un peu avant avec une touffe d'herbes fraîches (1/2 heure ?)  :Smile:  
Bon, en même temps ils n'ont pas l'air très copieux... 

Mais ils ont la pêche quand-même, ils se sont fait un petit entraînement pas mal du tout à la faveur du vent, ils ont fait des progrès, surtout le petit qui disparaît de l'écran maintenant et il fait du sur place en l'air  ::  et puis sans gêne avec ça  :: 








Si ça vous dit de le ( l'entraînement) voir sur les vidéos archivées, c'est entre 16h30 et 16h50 en gros  :: 

Et à l'instant, autre petit repas express(17h14), avec touffe d'herbes qu'ils s'emploient à répandre après le départ du parent ( enfin, là c'est surtout le petit qui oeuvre, à moins qu'il n'y cherche encore quelque-chose à manger...)



Edit : il y a eu aussi une petite séance d'entraînement vers 10h45 ce matin.

----------


## lifebloger

Je suis tout à fait en accord avec arno17 , il faut laisser faire la nature !
C'est tout à fait vrai que la webcam fait que l'on s'y attache, peut-être un peu trop...

----------


## Hadji25

18h28 encore un repas

----------


## phacélie

2 même ! Les deux parents sont venus les nourrir l'un après l'autre, celle que je crois être la mère d'abord puis le père.
8 repas si je compte bien jusqu'à présent !  ::

----------


## lifebloger

J'ai lu, je ne sais plus où, que maintenant il y a de moins en moins de cigognes qui migrent et qu'un certain nombre reste sédentaire...
Je ne sais si cette information est vraie...

----------


## Panda 13

Bonjour

Je viens de voir Mélodie donner a manger aux deux retardataires c'était 9h41 le 17 juillet 2021

----------


## phacélie

@lifebloger

Là peut-être ? https://radiomelodie.com/a/11135-mos...us-sedentaires
Vanille85 avait cité cet article.
Comme ces infos ont bien l'air (je n'ai malheureusement pas accès aux extraits son, ici) de provenir de monsieur cigogne qui vit dans le coin, elles sont certainement fiables.
Et c'est général manifestement, tout du moins pour les adultes, comme c'est dit sur cette page que j'avais mise en lien : http://oiseaux-birds.com/dossier-cig...oir-blanc.html

----------


## phacélie

> Bonjour
> 
> Je viens de voir Mélodie donner a manger aux deux retardataires c'était 9h41 le 17 juillet 2021


Super, c'est le troisième de la journée si je ne me trompe pas.  :: 

Et, au fait, hier soir ils ont eu 2 repas supplémentaires, donc 10 au total sur la journée

----------


## Panda 13

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi elles n'arrivent pas a s'envoler ?

----------


## phacélie

Pas assez de muscles, pas assez de réserve d'énergie, pas assez de plumes/de longueur de plumes ou asymétrie déséquilibrante pour une bonne portance ?

Mais le petit ne paraît pas bien loin, si on compare avec ses frères et soeur qui ont quitté le nid, de pouvoir faire comme eux et peut-être de n'être pas encore vraiment prêt du coup...

----------


## Panda 13

12 h33 Mélodie viens ravitailler ses petits. Ils vont s'en sortir !
Brave maman!

----------


## arno17

Bonjour "cigognophiles"
Mais oui, bien sûr infrarouges... merci de me rappeler au bon sens!
Je suis rassurée de savoir qu'ils ont eu plusieurs repas, le "petit gringalet " va prendre du poids. Par contre, je ne sais toujours pas si les plumes vont repousser...

----------


## Panda 13

Je ne crois pas que leur plume repousse il faudrait demander au Dr Klein ?

----------


## lifebloger

@Panda 13 d'après ce que je viens de lire sur internet la mue du plumage chez les cigognes ne se produit qu'une fois tous les ans.
Donc apparemment les plumes ne repoussent pas avant si je puis dire...

----------


## phacélie

Si si, ça repousse ! C'est pas encore parfait mais y a du mieux  ::

----------


## lifebloger

Alors tant mieux !

----------


## arno17

Ah Phacélie! Tu es au taquet !!!👏👍
C'est vrai qu'il y a du mieux... en plus, ils sont moins misérables et trempés! 
Sait-on si les autres sont toujours en pension ou ont été relâchés ?

----------


## Panda 13

Bonjour
8h Mélodie vient de porter a manger a ses deux petits 18 juillet 2021

----------


## Panda 13

13h38 Mélodie viens donner a manger a ses deux petits 18 juillet 
Maman toujours là pour ses petits 2021  super !

----------


## Panda 13

Encore une fournée de crustacé pour les petits a 13h 51 pour une maman cigogne c'est magnifique de voir quelle a n'a encore dux au nid

----------


## Houitie

Un des petits s entraîne sérieusement à l envol (juste avant le nourrissage vers 13h45)

----------


## Hadji25

Et un repas de plus à 15h16 😋
Quels bons parents !

----------


## LeonLola

Réponse à la question de ARNO17, Les Cigogneaux sont toujours en pension à Steinbach , impasse des champs.

----------


## Panda 13

Ça veut pas décoller !

----------


## arno17

Merci pour la réponse. Comme quoi elles n'étaient vraiment pas prêtes !
Mais bon,  impasse des champs, c'est une bonne adresse !

----------


## Panda 13

Ça y est l'un des cigogneaux s'est envoler a 8h30 le 19 juillet 2021

----------


## CIGO2021

Bonjour, Le petit vient de s'envoler, je viens de le rater, qui aurait l'image ??? merci
Reste le dernier....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Reste France Bleu...

----------


## CIGO2021

Envolé, j'espère qu'il reviendra au nid, cela rassurera, on ne peut le suivre puisque pas de gps....

----------


## phacélie

Vers 8h39, l'envol du petit là : http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-19_08:30.mp4
Pourvu que tout se passe bien pour lui et qu'on ait la chance de le revoir encore un peu...
Qui aurait cru au début de sa petite vie qu'il ne serait pas le dernier à quitter le nid ?

France bleu a reçu un peu plus tard une visite éclair de Maurice, puis encore après une visite avec repas de Mélodie.

----------


## CIGO2021

Des nouvelles du petit qui s'est envolé il y a deux heures ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Des nouvelles du petit qui s'est envolé il y a deux heures ?

----------


## phacélie

Je n'en ai pas en tout cas.

Ce qui m'inquiète c'est qu'il semble qu'il soit parti le ventre vide, pas vu de repas en survolant les vidéos archivées :/

----------


## CIGO2021

inquiétant car, en général, ils font un survol et reviennent au nid, ce qui n'est pas le cas après 3h. Phacélie, qu'en est-il des 3 autres ? Le vétérinaire les a t-il relâchés ?  France Bleu n'a eu qu'un repas ce matin....

----------


## Hadji25

Quand les trois premières cigognes ont pris leur envol, sont elles revenues rapidement faire un tour sur le nid ?

----------


## phacélie

Mirabelle est revenue au nid le premier jour,* les deux garçons, non.

Après, je suis comme vous, je ne vois/ne sais d'eux personnellement que ce que montre la caméra.

Ce matin quand Maurice est venu faire une visite éclair après le départ du petit, il apportait une branche et puis il a salué une cigogne, je suppose, qui devait passer au dessus du nid, France bleu a levé la tête aussi : était-ce le petit qui était sur les toits pas loin qui a pensé qu'il y allait avoir un repas (c'est l'impression que j'avais eu quand Mirabelle est revenue au nid alors qu'un parent venait d'y arriver), qui voulait s'y poser et n'a pas su, qui passait juste par là ? Quand Maurice est reparti bien vite, je me suis demandé s'il ne suivait pas/n'accompagnait pas le petit.  :: 

Edit : * assez vite après son départ (Moins d'une heure ? Je ne sais plus, c'est peut-être indiqué dans ls pages précédentes.)

----------


## phacélie

Il vient de revenir au nid !  :Smile:

----------


## CIGO2021

oui, il vient d'arriver !  Génial

----------


## lifebloger

Comme quoi au départ c'était le plus faible et finalement c'est celui qui se débrouille le mieux !
Donc ne jamais se fier aux apparences !

----------


## Hadji25

Bravo à ce petit ! Il sen sort vraiment bien ! 👍

----------


## Mamou71

👏Chanel !!! 
Ce cigogneau a tant lutté pour survivre et grandir ; ce 1er vol réussi me réjouit ! 🙏

----------


## arno17

Oui, c'est génial,  le petit faiblard, qui se débrouille bien !!!

----------


## Panda 13

Il est venu encourager son frère ou sur ? Le " Caganis" il sont souder ses deux c'est beau la flatri🤭

----------


## manoe

On ne peut que se réjouir de les voir tour à tour prendre leur envol au propre comme au figuré mais, au risque de paraître puérile, je dois dire qu'ils vont me manquer... La connexion à la Webcam de Sarralbe faisait partie de mes rites quotidiens...
Longue vie à vous petits cigogneaux 
Et   ::  Chanel !

----------


## arno17

Les deux qui restent viennent d'avoir un super goûter !!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

L'heure du forum n'est pas la bonne.  Il était environ 16h25

----------


## Hadji25

Un nouveau repas à 16h35 😋😋

----------


## Hadji25

Le petit est reparti

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Elle vient de revenir 😀

----------


## Houitie

Vous êtes  sûrs que c est l autre petit? Son bec est beaucoup plus orange je trouve. Ce n'est pas un des parents plutôt?

----------


## lifebloger

Ah oui sûr et certain !
Les parents ont le bec et les pattes vraiment toutes rouges, on ne peut pas se tromper.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En outre aucun des parents ne porte une balise GPS.

----------


## lifebloger

En page 1 de cette discussion lorsque la ponte des oeufs a eu lieu vous avez des images des parents et on voit nettement la différence avec les deux cigogneaux qui sont encore dans le nid.

----------


## arno17

Ils dorment appuyés l'un contre l'autre, adorable !Le petit était souvent proche d'un autre quand ils étaient encore tous les 5 au nid.

----------


## phacélie

Les parents ne portent pas de bagues non plus.



Ce dont il faudra se passer quand ils seront partis pour de bon, ce qui m'aurait manqué si le petit n'était pas revenu, c'est aussi ces moments d'attentions et de tendresse, sont pas touchants ces oiseaux ? :: 










Edit : C'est de Mirabelle (n°4 par ordre de naissance) que le petit était souvent proche. C'est un tendre, ce petit.  ::

----------


## sundae

Sur la dernière capture d'écran ils forment un coeur  ::

----------


## Panda 13

Bonjour
Mélodie est venu faire un tour
mais n'a pas donner a manger elle est répartie a 7 h18 20 juillet 2021

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour  :: 

À part celle que tu mentionnes Panda13, il y a eu 3 autres visites des parents sans repas ce matin, une branche, une touffe d'herbe...
Ils se sont toilettés ont fait des exercices, le petit a décollé brièvement au-dessus du nid sous l'oeil agacé de son frère.
Il est parti faire un petit tour vers 10h37 (on dirait que c'est lui qui passe en contre-bas du nid de gauche à droite pour finir par se poser sur le toit) et s'est fait recevoir un peu énervé (frustré ?) par France bleu au retour  :: 
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-20_10:30.mp4
Ils ont enfin eu droit à un petit repas vers 10h52, ils ont certainement toujours faim, ils miaulent par intermittence en surveillant le ciel, les alentours, le toit derrière la caméra ..." quand est-ce qu'on mange ?"

----------


## phacélie

Le petit est reparti faire un tour d'une vingtaine de minutes (12h39 à 59 environ), cette fois joli accueil de France bleu, ils ont craqueté ensemble.  :Smile:

----------


## arno17

Peut-être que France bleu espérait que son petit frère lui avait apporté un petit casse croûte, il lui agaçait le bec ...

----------


## Panda 13

Ils se font des petites " papouilles" c'est vraiment adorable 😉👍

----------


## arno17

Je dirais même qu'ils s'épouillent , ils ont beaucoup de parasites.

----------


## phacélie

Ah oui, c'est possible que France bleu aurait aimé que le petit lui ramène un encas  ::  mais alors il ne doit (presque) penser qu'à ça parce que hier déjà, il semblait un peu chafouin au retour du vol du petit, et cet après-midi, il l'a été aussi à son retour de l'un des 2 microvols qu'il a effectués.
Dans le même temps cet après-midi il y a eu seulement 2 petits repas qui ne les ont probablement pas rassasiés faut dire et depuis il n'ont eu qu'une visite avec une branche...

Sûrement que les parasites ont proliféré avec 5 cigogneaux pour ensemencer le nid, ils se grattent pas mal, ils font aussi de longues toilettes (enfin, France bleu paraît oublier un peu la zone de son ventre qui n'a pas franchement repris sa couleur blanche depuis la pluie et la boue du nid  :: )

----------


## phacélie

Un petit repas très attendu à l'instant, à 19h14.

Edit : manifestement pas suffisant, ils continuent à miauler, ils attendent la suite, j'espère pour eux qu'il y en aura une...

----------


## Panda 13

BFM est pas encore prêt pour l'envol France Bleu ne l'encourage guère

----------


## Hadji25

Cest tout de même formidable ce lien très fort qui unit ces deux petits. A chaque fois quil part, Chanel revient sur le nid. Il attend probablement que son frère prenne son envol afin quils puissent partir ensemble pour un beau voyage.

----------


## phacélie

Je n'ai pas compris ton message Panda13.

Hadji25, plus prosaïquement, je crois que le petit revient au nid surtout pour avoir à manger, il ne doit partir que sur les toits environnants, il ne doit pas savoir chercher à manger et là, les parents semblent bien avoir enclenché le processus moins de repas pour les inciter à quitter le nid :/ je me demande s'ils sont capables de se rendre compte que France bleu n'est pas prêt ou si plus prosaïquement là aussi, ils n'estiment pas qu'ils doivent mettre fin à la période reproduction.

----------


## Hadji25

Oui tu as raison Phacélie, cest sûrement  lappel de lestomac qui fait revenir Chanel. 
Quand à France bleu, je ne le vois pas sentraîner à faire lhélicoptère, peut-être est il encore trop faible ? 
Il faut espérer que les parents continuent à leur apporter de la nourriture.

----------


## CIGO2021

Ah si, j'ai vu ce matin France Bleu voler bien au-dessus du nid, faire l'hélicoptère, il est tout à fait capable de s'envoler, mais il doit avoir peur ! A mon avis, cela ne va pas tarder... En tout cas ils sont adorables tous les deux, ils ont l'air de s'entendre à merveille.

----------


## Hadji25

Je viens de le voir faire lhélicoptère 👍 et à 15h34 un des parents leur a apporté à manger

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les deux parents étaient présents sur le nid

----------


## Hadji25

Cest incroyable comme ils se chamaillent pour la nourriture ! Leurs besoins sont de plus en plus importants.

----------


## phacélie

Mais qu'est-ce que vous appelez faire l'hélicoptère au juste ? Si  c'est décoller à la verticale, ça oui je l'ai déjà vu faire (mais ça ne dure pas = moins de muscles/d'endurance musculaire qu'il ne faudrait probablement), faire du vol stationnaire, non, mais bon je ne regarde pas tout le temps, vous auriez un/des horaire/s à m'indiquer pour que j'essaie de le voir sur les vidéos archivées svp ?
France bleu s'entraîne assez peu à ce que j'ai pu voir ces derniers jours = depuis qu'ils ont moins à manger, je peux me tromper bien sûr mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il ait peur il me semble qu'il manque d'énergie en réserve*, de nutriments pour faire ses plumes aussi et comme il y a moins de repas...

J'ai vu le dernier double repas, oui ils se chamaillent, mais ce n'est pas nouveau, dès qu'il y a une proie un peu grosse ils le font,  d'ailleurs le second parent a réingurgité une proie pendant qu'ils se chamaillaient, c'est ballot pour eux  et surtout pour France bleu parce que c'est le petit qui a gagné !

Edit : * et probablement aussi d'appui conséquent/suffisant sur l'air à cause du manque de longueur de certaines de ses plumes , ce qui doit demander encore plus d'énergie.

----------


## arno17

Oui je pense que c'est très coûteux l'entraînement pour France Bleu, il lui manque encore une belle surface de plumes...
Depuis le début ils se disputent la nourriture,  rappelez-vous les images du début, où l'on pouvait craindre pour la survie du petit dernier... il a appris à se débrouiller pour récolter les miettes par en dessous, puis il s'est enhardi en grandissant !
De mémoire l'année dernière à cette époque les 3 cigogneaux étaient autonomes et le nid presque déserté...
Pour l'instant les adultes assurent un ravitaillement minimum mais ça ne devrait plus durer bien longtemps... s'ils migrent ils vont devoir se nourrir beaucoup pour avoir des forces.

----------


## arno17

Ah j'ai raté l'envol mais on dirait que le petit est part faire un tour en soirée...ces ados...

----------


## lifebloger

Il vient de revenir...

----------


## arno17

Juste un p'tit tour, raisonnable finalement ce jeunot

----------


## lifebloger

Pour le moment c'est le seul qui n'a pas terminé ses escapades impasse des champs 👍

----------


## lifebloger

Depuis ce matin il part puis il revient sans cesse.
Il a compris lui au moins ce que voulez dire s'entraîner !

----------


## CIGO2021

Je viens de lire sur Facebook cigognes Sarralbe que les autres cigogneaux seront relâchés demain. Affaire à suivre... Reviendront-ils au nid ??? Intéressant de voir les réactions. France Bleu n'est toujours pas parti faire un tour, mais il fait de jolis bonds sur le nid, ça promet !

----------


## phacélie

Merci pour l'info CiGO2021  :: 
J'imagine qu'ils vont les relâcher sur un spot où les ados émancipés se nourrissent.
J'aimerais bien les revoir aussi, mais vu la pénurie de nourriture au nid, je crois qu'il ne vaudrait mieux pas qu'ils y reviennent, d'autant qu'ils doivent être forts parce qu'ils ont dû être "gavés". En plus, ça réduirait l'espace d'entraînement pour France bleu.

Edit : LeonLola nous avait indiqué l'appli Animal Tracker pour pouvoir les suivre, je les ai trouvés sur Movebank, pour ceux qui n'auraient pas de smartphone ou de tablette, en suivant la démarche indiquée là : https://cigognesdesaintonge.wordpress.com/gps/







Les petits au nid vient d'avoir un micorepas vers 14h24 je crois, ils avaient eu droit à un petit repas ce matin vers 8h20... 
Pas grand-chose quoi... :/

----------


## arno17

Merci pour l'information 
En effet Phacélie,  un retour des grands costauds ne serait pas un cadeau pour France Bleu, qui a encore besoin de temps et de nourriture... de même que le petit, qui certes va se balader mais revient vite au nid. Pas encore autonomes ces deux-là...

----------


## phacélie

J'ai édité mon message pour d'autres infos, juste au cas où tu ne l'aurais pas vu, arno.

----------


## arno17

Oui merci j'ai vu. Pas encore téléchargé l'application animal tracker, je vais essayer Move bank.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais du coup comment on repéré les nôtres? Remarque celles de Saintonge c'est chouette, je suis de La Rochelle. Et j'y ai retrouvé il y a ....plus de 35 ans des cigognes qui avaient quasiment disparu d'Alsace où j'ai longtemps vécu! Et maintenant il y en a de nouveau plein de couples!

----------


## phacélie

Eh bien pour les "nôtres", c'est ce que j'ai illustré avec les captures d'écran, tu tapes juste "sarralbe" à la place de "saintonge" dans le processus indiqué sur la page dont j'ai mis le lien.

----------


## arno17

Merci merci,  en fait je n'avais pas encore regardé les captures d'écran sur l'ordinateur,  juste sur le portable !
Belle journée à  toi (et à tout le monde!)

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Bonjour tout le monde
Je vois que Thomas est avec Noé et pas tres loin du nid peut-être que Chanel va aussi à cet endroit 🥰

----------


## Hadji25

Bonjour 👋 
Un repas servi à 13h25

----------


## LeonLola

Bonjour, Super pour Thomas, il a recouvré sa liberté. Bon vol et beau voyage 😉

----------


## LeonLola

D'après la Balise GPS de Thomas, Lorraine et Mirabelle elles sont toutes trois revenues sur Sarralbe.

----------


## arno17

C'est la fête à Sarralbe... je ne sais pas si les cigogneaux apprécient le concert !!!

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Ouiiiii. Magnifique! Sure que Chanel les rejoint régulièrement 🥰

----------


## lifebloger

On arrête pas de faire la bamboche à Sarralbe 🤣

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour à tous  :: 

https://www.republicain-lorrain.fr/e...our-leur-envol

Alors, donc le relâcher aurait été fait dans le but qu'ils reviennent au nid si j'en crois cet article et non pas avec des cigogneaux émancipés comme je l'imaginais. Mais où ont-ils passé la nuit puisqu'ils n'étaient pas au nid ?
Si le petit les avait rejoint, ils l'auraient suivi pour revenir au nid, non ?

Ce matin, il a plu, j'ai vu un petit repas servi vers 10h20 - peut-être y en a-t-il eu un autre avant, je n'ai pas regardé les vidéos archivées - puis France bleu s'entraîner.
Le pauvre, il m'a vraiment fait de la peine hier, j'ai vu le petit s'envoler et il ne bougeait même pas, comme résigné.
Ses rémiges primaires au niveau des extrémités de ses ailes sont encore très courtes, beaucoup plus courtes que les autres qui ont quand-même pas mal repoussé et ce sont les plumes qui servent à la propulsion, celles sur lesquelles s'exercent les principales poussées au cours du vol :/ 
C'est peut-être ce qui le gêne aussi pour s'élever vraiment, se sentir capable de s'envoler ?
Le petit est parti faire un tour vers 11h00, France Bleu avait l'air d'avoir vraiment envie de le suivre cette fois, il a battu des ailes...puis il s'est toiletté et a fini par se coucher, s'est relevé les plumes un peu gonflées, la tête rentrée dans les épaules et il miaule :/

----------


## LeonLola

Pauvre bichette ! Heureusement Chanel ne le laisse pas, c'est vrai ce matin France Bleu fait vraiment pitié. Je pensais aussi que les 3 autres Cigogneaux auraient rejoint le nid...

----------


## CIGO2021

Mais là, c'est Chanel qui se trouve seul sur le nid, je ne vois pas France.... Je ne rêve pas, je viens de me brancher et plus de France ! Y a-til eu un miracle ces dernières heures ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Phacélie, y a-t-il la video de l'envol de France. Je viesn d'arriver et suis très surprise de son envol !

----------


## CIGO2021

Je suis très surprise, bien que très heureuse aussi ! J'espère que France revient très vite, cela me rassurera !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le petitou s'ennuie tout seul !

----------


## CIGO2021

France bleu a sauté à 14h09, j'ai vu la vidéo sur facebook... Tout semble OK.

----------


## LeonLola

Je viens de lire sur Facebook France Bleu à été pris en charge par le Dr Cigogne, elle va bien, il n'a pas attéri au bon endroit. Il va bien quand même 😃bravo aux sauveteurs et merci..

----------


## CIGO2021

Ouf, merci aux sauveteurs, ne la voyant pas revenir, au nid, j'ai également tout lu sur facebook.

----------


## CIGO2021

J'aimerais tant que les autres 3 reviennent voir Chanel qui est maintenant seul et seul tristounet ! Se nourrit-il tout seul lorsqu'il fait ses escapades ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'aimerais tant que les autres 3 reviennent voir Chanel qui est maintenant seul et seul tristounet ! Se nourrit-il tout seul lorsqu'il fait ses escapades ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les parents sont passés à tout de rôle mais n'apportent plus rien à manger...

----------


## lifebloger

Je le savais que France Bleu allait devoir être aidé 🤣

----------


## phacélie

Où a atterri France bleu ? J'ai l'impression sur la vidéo qu'il atterrit au bord de la route mais je ne le vois plus après  :Frown: 
Finalement tant mieux pour lui s'il se retrouve à être bien nourri chez le véto le temps de finir son plumage.
Mais le petit se retrouve seul, c'est un peu triste de le voir miauler tout seul couché au nid maintenant après que le même parent, il m'a semblé (Mélodie ?) soit passé à 4 reprises rapprochées tout récemment sans le nourrir au moins un peu.

----------


## arno17

Oui, va falloir qu'il ose repartir et chercher vraiment à se nourrir

----------


## phacélie

Du coup, ça serait vraiment bien que les 3 autres retrouvent le chemin du nid, en espérant qu'ils puissent repartir ensemble guidés par les parents pour trouver leur nourriture.

J'ai revisionné la vidéo archivée et on voit une voiture noire qui s'arrête au passage piéton - tout près de l'endroit où il semble qu'il a atterri- vers 14h 10 à gauche, puis une voiture blanche qui ralentit en venant de droite, et ensuite une cigogne qui vient de par là qui remonte le parking en bas à gauche du nid, ce serait France Bleu peut-être.
Apparemment il marche bien cet oiseau, il ne paraît pas blessé, ouf  :Smile: 

http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-24_14:00.mp4

----------


## phacélie

Le petit est parti, on voit encore sa silhouette en haut de l'image avant qu'il ne disparaisse...
Est-ce que c'est fini pour nous ?

----------


## lifebloger

Peut-être bien mais les cigognes doivent vivre leur vie de cigogne...

----------


## phacélie

Bien sûr, je m'interrogeais simplement sur la possibilité qu'on les revoie au nid ou non, qu'il ou ils y reviennent encore ou pas.  ::

----------


## phacélie

Eh bien, je me réponds "non", le petit vient de revenir (vers 18h18).

----------


## lifebloger

Et bien comme cela vous pourrez encore en profiter...

----------


## phacélie

Comment ça "vous", pas toi ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## arno17

Avez-vous vu si un des adultes vient de le ravitailler, il avait l'air de manger avec énergie des trucs dans le nid (vers?)

----------


## phacélie

Oui, il vient d'avoir droit à un vrai repas copieux  ::

----------


## phacélie

2 portions de vers, une devant lui, l'autre devant le parent (qui imaginait probablement trouver 2 becs à nourrir)

----------


## phacélie

Il doit avoir le jabot plein comme un oeuf, son cou est énorme, il a eu droit à un autre repas plus gros que le précédent aux alentours de 20 heures qu'il a mis quasiment 20 minutes à manger jusqu'à la dernière miette.







Il protégeait sans vraiment manger ce que sa mère(?) lui donnait au fur à mesure, on aurait dit que c'était pour qu'elle ne lui en reprenne pas




Maintenant il doit digérer sous l'orage

----------


## arno17

Merci Phacélie pour le reportage photo!
On a vraiment envie que ça aille bien pour ce p'tit!

----------


## arno17

Surprise ! Sur le nid, il y a un adulte et le petit n'est plus là !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vers 10h 15

----------


## arno17

Les deux parents sont là... "enfin tranquilles, les grosses sont partis!"

----------


## steph57

Il y en a un des 2 qui n'est pas un des parents, je pense.. il met le bazar dans le nid, a fait ses besoins en plein milieu, et lorsque le deuxième est arrivé, ils se sont bataillé un moment ...

----------


## Hadji25

Bonjour à tout le monde,
Je viens de regarder, il me semble que cest le petit Chanel qui est sur le nid.

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour, bon dimanche   :: 

Le petit est arrivé quand ses parents étaient au nid, ils sont partis l'un après l'autre, Mélodie d'abord, Maurice ensuite.

C'étaient bien les parents, Mélodie était arrivée la première, avait fait ménage, rangement, bricolage à sa manière ( ressorti le chiffon pour le remettre à trôner en surface...), puis s'était couchée "enfin tranquille" comme disait arno  :Big Grin: 

Puis Maurice est arrivé, ils ont craqueté ensemble et puis ça s'est un peu gâté parce que Maurice a entrepris de refaire un coup de ménage vite fait, de rangement et bricolage à sa sauce et Mélodie ne paraissait pas vraiment d'accord sur ses choix, disons, ou qu'il modifie ce qu'elle avait fait.  ::  Enfin, rien de bien grave, juste quelques chamailleries du genre "je te dis que cette branche doit aller là" "non elle était bien où elle était ou alors on la met là à la limite" "non, là" etc
Bref, ils se sont réconciliés " sur l'oreiller", accouplement ou simulacre d'accouplement, difficile à dire ils étaient de face, puis monsieur s'est reposé et madame s'est toilettée... :: 
Puis le petit est arrivé.

----------


## phacélie

On me dit dans l'oreillette qu'il y aurait un message sur fb disant qu'hier après-midi, monsieur cigogne a photographié Thomas entrain de déambuler et de manger dans un pré en compagnie du petit et monsieur cigogne parle de "sa petite soeur"  :Big Grin:  !

Autrement dit, la petite se débrouille vraiment super bien ! ::

----------


## arno17

Magnifique pour la petite !!!
Étonnant cet accouplement dont tu parles:. un simulacre j'imagine, car les cigognes à ma connaissance  (comme pas mal d'animaux!) ne s'accouplent que pour la reproduction 
Un rituel d'apaisement ? Je n'avais pas entendu parler de ce type de comportement,  mais plutôt des toilettages réciproques.

----------


## phacélie

Oui, super pour la petite  :Smile: 

J'en ai vu deux autres depuis que j'en ai parlé (d'accouplements ou simulacres), ça doit réaffirmer le couple je pense, sa propriété du nid et puis les animaux non humains y prennent aussi plaisir  ::

----------


## arno17

La petite est marrante, posée sur le nid sur son chiffon, genre vieux doudoux dont les enfants n'arrivent pas à se séparer...
Elle n'a pas l'air décidée à vadrouiller ce matin

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui Phacélie tu as sans doute raison sur le plaisir des différentes sortes d'animaux!

----------


## phacélie

Ah le fameux chiffon... pièce maîtresse du nid si l'on en croit toute l'attention que Mélodie lui a consacré hier et même encore aujourd'hui.

La petite a déjà quitté le nid ce matin, bien tôt même, la première fois vers 5h55 pour presque 1 heure, elle devait avoir faim !
Un adulte (Maurice ?) a pris possession du nid en son absence avec tout le cérémonial d'hier et est reparti dès qu'elle est revenue.
Même chassé-croisé à son vol suivant mais avec Mélodie après environ une heure au nid, vol qui a duré quasiment une heure aussi.

Et là, le nid est vide !

Edit : et un adulte (Maurice ?) est là de nouveau !

----------


## phacélie

Coucouuuu  :Big Grin: 



(bon, si je me rappelle de l'histoire des marques blanches sur le bec, ça ne doit pas être Maurice, ou alors son bec est trop sale pour qu'on les voie/que je les voie ?)

Edit : la petite est de retour, l'adulte est reparti

----------


## phacélie

Arno, l'idée du doudou me paraît être pertinente, non seulement elle l'a déplacé et papouillé pour finir par se rasseoir juste à côté puis se coucher dessus,

(à partir de 12h07 jusqu'à 12h20 environ)
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-26_12:00.mp4
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-26_12:15.mp4

mais il y a eu un épisode qui ressemblait fort à "je chasse un intrus à plusieurs reprises parce qu'il passe et repasse à côté du nid" à l'issue duquel on la voit papouiller le chiffon, finir par se rasseoir juste à côté/dessus en le papouillant toujours, 

http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-26_14:45.mp4

 on dirait vraiment qu'elle y trouve du réconfort/une presque compagnie.

----------


## arno17

Oui là elle est de retour et quasiment couchée dessus.
J'ai vu qu'il y avait un adulte plus tôt dans la matinée,  je  n'ai pas suivi ses activités mais le "doudoux" à encore changé de place ! Toute une étude à faire !

----------


## phacélie

Ah ben c'est Mélodie qui l'a remis au centre ce matin, rangement de maman oblige  ::

----------


## arno17

Bah pourquoi c'est toujours les mamans qui rangent?!?!
Je viens de regarder, il pleut de nouveau beaucoup sur ce nid!

----------


## arno17

La petite a vu arriver un de ses parents.  Elle a déployé tous ses talents de persuasion pour être nourrie. Miaulements désespérés,  assise les ailes ouvertes et la queue redressée en position de nourrissage, asticotant le bec de l'adulte..en vain, celui-ci est parti.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Soit convaincu,  il va lui ramener à manger, soit il va passer la soirée dans un endroit plus tranquille !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Re-belote! Un adulte est arrivé, je ne sais pas si c'est le même.  La petite a réclamé, sans succès, elle s'est arrêtée tout de suite

----------


## Hadji25

Elles sont deux à dormir sur le nid ce soir

----------


## phacélie

Je ne dis pas que c'est toujours les mamans qui rangent, mais là en l'occurence dans ce nid, cette famille au moins, c'est la maman Mélodie qui semble plus portée sur le rangement que Maurice, le papa.

J'ai l'impression que c'est Mélodie encore qui est venue les deux fois, la première on dirait qu'elle donne un tout petit peu à manger mais on ne voit pas bien, sous la caméra en fait,je pense que c'est elle qui est toujours au nid avec la petite, et la petite proteste toujours d'ailleurs par intermittence, elle doit avoir faim.

----------


## CIGO2021

Bonjour, qui vient d'arriver avec le gps ??? Est-ce France bleu  qui vient de chasser Mélodie ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il est 9h28 ce matin ... Lorsque un jeune est arrive avec son gps, je pense oui, que c'est France bleu !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il est 9h28 ce matin ... Lorsque un jeune est arrive avec son gps, je pense oui, que c'est France bleu !

----------


## arno17

C'était manière de plaisanter!
Plus sérieusement,  comment réussis-tu à les reconnaître mâle et femelle? 
Je viensd'aller voir, il y avait les 2 parents.  Un des jeunes est arrivé, un adulte est parti tout de suite et l'autre après avoir presque été bousculé hors du nid tellement le jeune lui collait aux basques, enfin aux pattes!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est un jeune avec une balise

----------


## CIGO2021

Phacelie doit pouvoir nous dire qui est arrivé !

----------


## CIGO2021

En fait, je n'en sais rien, mais c'est tout de même France bleu le dernier cigogneau a avoir tenu compagnie à Chanel, les autres, je ne les ai jamais revu et ce depuis plus de 3 semaines ! De plus, je ne les suis pas avec Traker, donc je suopose que c'est France Bleu ! J'attends de voir comment cela va se passer si Chanell arrive !

----------


## CIGO2021

Magnifique, Chanel vient d'arriver et ne l'a pas chassé, mais Chanel est reparti aussitôt !

----------


## LeonLola

Bonjour, c'est peut-être Thomas car il gravite dans le secteur.

----------


## CIGO2021

Oui, c'est tellement mignon qu'un des petits revienne au nid ! Je ne peux m'empêcher de passer du temps devant cet écran ! ils sont tous tellement adorables !

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour 

Je viens seulement de regarder, je n'ai pas vu ce qui a précédé, je ne le vois pas en entier ce cigogneau mais j'ai vu sa bague : FRUA c'est bien Thomas  :: 



Arno, la mère est plus fine, souvent plus propre que le père, et quand elle se "fiente" sur les pattes, c'est souvent visible aux talons quand le père ne le fait pas à cet endroit-là(ça, c'est ma "méthode") et quelqu'un nous avait dit ici (pardon, je ne me rappelle plus du pseudo) que Maurice avait deux marques blanches sur le bec (qu'il a aussi plus fort) dans sa moitié inférieure, si je me souviens bien.
(Ah désolée, je n'ai pas su déceler la plaisanterie sans smiley)

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Ouiiiii, trop bien, Thomas est de retour 😀.

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Euh jai parlé trop vite il a chassé Petitou/Chanel du nid pas cool le grand frère!!🥺
Mais ce nest pas la fin de lhistoire, évidemment 😉

----------


## phacélie

Ah, j'ai loupé ça, à quelle heure à peu près, Framboise sauvage ?

----------


## CIGO2021

Donc, c'est Thomas qui est sur le nid tout seul en ce moment à 12h50 et depuis un bon moment déjà !

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Hello Phacélie,
Cétait vers 9:43 (Thomas a viré Chanel à coup de bec)

Et 11:56 il vire ses parents 🥺

----------


## Hadji25

Chanel a réintégré le nid depuis un bon moment. Appartement, le doudou a été déchiqueté, il est en trois morceaux 😟

----------


## phacélie

Merci Framboise sauvage, je vais essayer de retrouver ça dans les vidéos archivées dès que j'aurai un moment.
Là, c'est la petite qui est au nid, seule, elle somnole assise et il pleut (15h45).
(À voir aussi comment s'est passé le relai avec Thomas, j'imagine qu'elle est revenue après qu'il soit parti mais j'ai peut-être tort).

Edit : je crois qu'il est partiellement enfoui plutôt, le doudou, Hadji

----------


## Framboise sauvage

résumé de la matinée selon FB (non vérifié par moi) 

05h55:20 Mélodie qui avait passé la nuit avec Chanel sen va

05h59:49 Chanel sen va

06h10:00 Chanel revient

06h35:33 Chanel sen va

06h40:312 Un intrus arrive avec une branche et enlève des branches du nid

06h47:13 Mélodie arrive et chasse lintrus du nid

06h58:14 Chanel revient

06h59:13 Mélodie sen va

07h01:34 Un adulte arrive avec du foin (Maurice?)

07h03:05 Ladulte sen va

08h16:47 Chanel sen va

08h17:59 Un intrus avec une bague argentée arrive

08h18:07 Mélodie arrive et chasse lintrus

08h18:15 Maurice arrive

08h39:58 Maurice sen va

09h16:44 Maurice revient

9h25:23 Thomas se pose sur le nid

9h25:33 Maurice senvole

9h26:02 Mélodie senvole

09h43:12 Chanel revient sur le nid

09h43:33 Chanel sefait chasser du nid par Thomas et sen va

10h13:05 Chanel essaye datterrir et se fait chasser par Thomas

10h19:30 Thomas senvole

10h20:59 Mélodie arrive

10h38:58 Maurice arrive

11h56:17 Thomas arrive Maurice sen va

11h56:26 Mélodie se fait virer du nid. 

12h00:26 Maurice arrive

12h0050 Mélodie arrive

12h01:08 Mélodie sen va

12h02:08 Maurice sen va

14h06:20 Thomas quitte le nid

14h14:59 Chanel revient sur le nid

----------


## CIGO2021

18h55 Thomas et Chanel sur le nid et Mélodie (je pense) qui vient les nourrir.... Magnifique !!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je crois que c'était Maurice mais quasiment rien à manger....

----------


## phacélie

Merci Framboise pour le récapitulatif !

Oui CIGO, j'ai vu ça, mais j'ai vu aussi l'arrivée de Thomas*, comment la petite s'est imposée (pour ne pas être expulsée certainement) tout en gardant une position qui semblait être une position de soumission, comment Mélodie est arrivée ensuite et les a nourris, comme providentiellement pour que ça s'apaise entre eux, elle est repartie puis ensuite Maurice (semble-t-il) est arrivé et a semblé ne pas réussir à régurgiter quelque-chose de sans doute trop gros ( on a vu une bosse à droite dans son cou juste avant qu'il ne reparte).
Et là, les deux cigogneaux semblent avoir fait la paix  :Smile: 

* vers 18h39 et ensuite on voit la séquence Mélodie  http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-28_18:30.mp4

Et là, la suite de l'histoire : http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-28_18:45.mp4

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Merci Phacélie,
Je rentre juste trop contente de voir le frère et la sur, tranquilles dans le nid 
Et si tous allaient revenir un par un 🤔

----------


## arno17

Merci à Framboise sauvage et Phacélie, c'est formidable,  des vraies journalistes!
J'imagine qu'il vaut mieux qu'ils ne reviennent pas tous! Ça ferait de sacrées bagarres...

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour  :: 

Oui alors hier soir, après une longue séquence attendrissante où frère et soeur étaient paisiblement couchés côte à côte, Thomas a essayé ce qui m'a paru être un pseudo simulacre d'accouplement avec sa soeur couchée et plus tard la pauvre petite a encore pris des coups de bec pas sympas (il a un sacré bec !) de son frangin, elle s'est tenue prudemment sur l'extrême bord du nid pour être loin de lui, elle n'a peut-être  dormi que d'un oeil.


À l'instant, je vois que Maurice trône couché seul en son royaume.

----------


## manoe

> Merci à Framboise sauvage et Phacélie, c'est formidable,  des vraies journalistes


+ 1

----------


## phacélie

:: 


La petite est de retour au nid après une longue journée de vadrouille (12 heures d'absence), elle somnole :

----------


## phacélie

La petite a eu une visite éclair de Mélodie qui ne lui a rien donné à manger, elle avait l'air d'avoir bien faim pourtant.

Très jolies retrouvailles entre la petite et Thomas ce soir  :: 
À partir de 19h57 http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-29_19:45.mp4
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-29_20:00.mp4

----------


## arno17

Complètement craquante cette scène...
Et là,  j'ai l'impression qu'ils vont rester tous les deux sur le nid cette nuit. C'est vraiment chouette ces liens entre eux...😍🤩

----------


## arno17

6h, envol de Thomas,  suivi par la petite...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et arrivée quelques instants après d'un adulte, Mélodie je crois

----------


## arno17

6h, envol de Thomas,  suivi par la petite...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mélodie a inspecté le nid, déplacé quelques branches, le doudoux ne semble pas l'occuper ce matin

----------


## arno17

6h30 environ arrivée de Maurice
Un peu l,'impression qu'ils se réapproprient le nid quand les petits partent

----------


## arno17

Ils sont bien beaux dans la lumière du matin...

----------


## arno17

La petite est de retour sur le nid, avec Thomas ?
En tous cas, elle a vraiment l'air de le solliciter, genre regarde comme je suis petite, occupe-toi de moi 😏😪

----------


## phacélie

C'est beau, oui, à la lumière du matin  :: 

Je crois qu'elle avait très faim (heureusement, plus tard Maurice est venu les nourrir) et aussi qu'il y a eu pas mal de passages très/trop proches du nid, Thomas a chassé des indésirables plusieurs fois vers cette heure-là.

----------


## arno17

C'est vrai qu'on entendait des cris assez virulents, elle n'avait pas l'air rassurée

----------


## arno17

La petite semble avoir souvent faim,  malgré ses sorties. Elle ne doit pas encore être très efficace pour sa recherche de nourriture,  qui demande beaucoup d'énergie.

----------


## phacélie

Thomas aussi avait faim mais elle, elle paraissait carrément exténuée, il y a pas mal de vent on dirait ces jours-ci, peut-être que ça fatigue aussi.
Elle est la seule de la fratrie à n'avoir pas bénéficié du "gavage" chez le véto, manifestement il leur a manqué à tous de la nourriture.
Quand elle a commencé à voler, les repas fournis par les parents avaient déjà drastiquement diminué en nombre, quand France bleu est parti, il n'y avait plus qu'un repas par jour, et depuis que Thomas est revenu, elle doit partager l'unique repas avec lui.
Elle s'est super bien débrouillée toute seule sans aide humaine mais elle n'a  probablement quand-même pas vraiment les réserves suffisantes.
Et puis on ne voit pas comment ça se passe quand elle est en vadrouille, il y a peut-être de la compétition plus ou moins féroce et elle n'est pas bien grande/costaud, bec compris.

Je n'ai encore rien vu aujourd'hui sur la webcam, là, on dirait que c'est Maurice qui garde la place.

----------


## arno17

Il est vraisemblablement en effet que la compétition soit rude, il y a vraiment beaucoup de nids sur la commune. 
Même si toutes les nichées n'ont pas été aussi nombreuses (5 éclosions et 5 encore vivants au moment de l'envol, c'est exceptionnel à ma connaissance), ça fait quand même une sacrée population et avec des conditions climatiques peu favorables cette année.  La "petite" doit se galèrer pas mal. Et du coup, le rapport énergie dépensée/gagnée ne doit pas être
génial.
Et paradoxalement, c'est vrai en effet que c'est la seule de la nichée qui n'ait pas été aidée!. 
Mais bon, elle a déjà déployé des stratégies efficaces pour survivre,  elle va continuer !!!😉👍🤗

- - - Mise à jour - - -

24 couples a priori!

----------


## arno17

Il n'y a qu'un cigogneau ce soir, il me semble voir une balise...la petite aurait découché????🤔🤫🤭

----------


## phacélie

Oui, c'est Thomas, il a peut-être fait de l'excès de zèle en refoulant tous ceux qui passaient dans le coin ?
Je n'ai pas regardé grand chose aujourd'hui, j'espère qu'elle est avec ses parents pas loin pour passer la nuit, la petiote.

----------


## Hadji25

Je ne vois pas de balise sur son dos, je pense que cest plutôt la petite qui se trouve seule sur le nid.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

On voit une espèce de tige mais il me semble que cest le bout dune plume

----------


## CIGO2021

Bonjour, cette nuit il n'y avait qu Thomas. Où est passée Chanel ??? Et Mélodie ??? Il y a Maurice sur le nid et cil me semble que c'était pareil hier. Phacélie, je suis inquiète. Merci de revoir les vidéos pour nous renseigner...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Non, je crois que Mélodie est sur le nid...

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Bonjour tout le monde 

Thomas a dormi tout seul cette nuit. Il a empêché plusieurs fois un cigogneau d'atterrir hier soir ... il a mal dormi apparemment et sest attaqué à laraignée peut-être

Première nuit hors du nid pour la petite ☹️.

Mais ce matin à 5:53:55 une jeune cigogne baguée sest posée sur le nid mais elle est repartie aussitôt parce que les adultes sont arrivés. 
Je nai pas vu de balise sur son dos elle était toute menue, avec une bague verte  🥰

Il faut que Chanel revienne quand le nid sera vide et ensuite empêche Thomas de la virer. 
Surtout le soir... être là la première à la maison !!! 

Bon dimanche à tous et à toutes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.icloud.com/notes/0fldwcIQ1tB9IeSjeWweaFLLA

- - - Mise à jour - - -

file:///var/mobile/Library/SMS/Attachments/20/00/B38AE27C-E4BF-4F54-84E2-84BC44A40839/RPReplay_Final1627802042.mov

----------


## arno17

C'était peut-être Chanel qui est partie quand les adultes sont arrivés, elle n'a pas de balise.
Et elle n'est pas très costaude 😉

----------


## phacélie

Merci Framboise sauvage pour les dernières nouvelles  :: 

Je ne peux pas accéder à tes pages en liens, je suis allée voir les vidéos archivées et j'ai quand-même un doute sur le fait que ce soit la petite qui atterrit et repart aussi vite du nid vers 5h53, on dirait bien une jeune cigogne mais je lui trouve les pattes bien rouges   :: 
Je mets le lien de la vidéo pour ceux qui ne pourraient voir les tiens : http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...8-01_05:45.mp4

CIGO, tu peux accéder comme moi et comme tout le monde à ces vidéos archivées 48h  ::   là :
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja
Edit : ah et ce matin, Mélodie et Maurice étaient de nouveau ensemble sur le nid, je les y ai vus au moins de 10h20 jusque'à midi :





Maintenant Maurice est de garde, Mélodie a dû aller faire un tour.

----------


## CIGO2021

AH génial, merci Phacélie pour ce lien. C'est tellement fascinant de voir chaque jour ces cigogneaux et leurs parents ! Mes yeux ne peuvent plus se détacher de l'écran ! Bientôt la fin de la saison...

----------


## phacélie

Je t'en prie  :: 

Bon, ben c'est raté pour le retour de la petite au nid avant Thomas, il vient d'arriver et Mélodie de partir.

----------


## phacélie

La petite vient d'arriver, tout se passe bien avec son frangin  :Smile:

----------


## arno17

20h10
Thomas (je pense) sur une patte et Chanel couchée.
Ils viennent de crier assez fort, mais pas entre eux. Soirée tranquille?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui, je n'avais pas vu ton message, Phacélie,😉😊 c'est donc bien Thomas qui

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Qui est là !!!🤣

----------


## arno17

Un peu avant 21h30, grand branle-bas de combat des deux, avec claquements de becs, grands cris, ailes déployées comme en position de nourrissage, je me demande s'ils n'ont pas vu arriver un des parents,  qui du coup serait reparti...

----------


## Framboise sauvage

A 20:53, Mélodie est passée les voir petit repas volé dans son bec 

http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...8-01_20:45.mp4

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Message de la clinique vétérinaire, il y a 3 h :
**************************************************  **
Derniers cigogneaux lâchés!

Les derniers cigogneaux toujours en volière ont bien récupéré et sont maintenant en forme.
Samedi nous avons donc lâché les derniers cigogneaux qui étaient toujours en volière chez nous : 
Il 's'agit de Saulus avec balise , France Bleu à qui nous avons retiré la balise et 4 autres.

Ils sont pour la majorité toujours sur les toits ou sur des mats aux alentours.

La volière reste encore ouverte, leur permettant des allers et venues à volonté au cas où certaines reviennent pour y trouver à manger et à boire.

----------


## phacélie

Merci arno et Framboise pour les nouvelles et observations  :: 

@arno : ce que tu décris, le grand branlebas de combat avec craquètements, me fait penser à l'attitude des parents quand ils signalent aux alentours être sur leur propriété, du moins c'est comme ça que je l'interprète.

@Framboise sauvage : sais-tu pourquoi on a retiré la balise à France bleu ?
Le repas dont tu nous donnes le lien, j'aurais dit que c'était Maurice qui le donnait pour ma part, mais je peux me tromper bien sûr.

----------


## Framboise sauvage

@Phacélie
Apparemment la balise de France bleu a été enlevée pour «raison médicale» sans précision. 

Peut-être pour une meilleure convalescence ?
Et ensuite ils ne lont pas remise pour quelle soit plus à laise ? 
Ils ont suffisamment de balises pour leurs études scientifiques ?
Ce ne sont que des suppositions  :: 
Si jen sais plus, je te tiendrai au courant. 

Bon après-midi. 

Attention au passage possible de France bleu au nid bague verte, sans balise comme Chanel, en plus imposant  ::

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Message de la clinique vétérinaire :
****************************************
«La balise de France Bleu avait un defaut et est en revision ; Elle sera remise a une autre cigogneau l'année prochaine.»

Donc pas pour raison médicale !!

----------


## phacélie

Merci !  :: 

Bon, les petits sont rentrés tôt au nid hier, ils comptaient peut-être sur leur repas du soir, eh bien ils n'en ont pas eu.
Rien vu encore aujourd'hui, actuellement on voit un nid vide, une image brouillée par la pluie.

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Si vous êtes intéressés par les mouvements des cigogneaux balisés . 
Voici un résumé des 24h disponibles édité par un FaceBookeuse :

«Suivi #GPS de Lorraine, Thomas et Mirabelle de 17h lundi à 17h mardi 3  août.  
France bleu a été relâché samedi et on lui a ôté son gps car il avait un souci technique, Chanel n'a pas de gps. 
(Ceci est une interprétation personnelle, il faut tenir compte des inexactitudes des pointages gps 🙂  

Hier nous avions quitté Thomas à 16h dans le champ du nord et il était rentré tôt au nid avec Chanel. Ce matin il est parti directement dans le champ du sud cette fois et il y est resté jusqu'à 16h ce soir.

Lorraine qui était hier dans le champ du nord à 17h est allée un peu dans le champ du sud pour 20h30 puis est rentrée sur son nid habituel. Ce matin il n'est pas allé au nord mais directement au sud et il est resté aussi dans ce secteur jusqu'à ce soir 17h.

Mirabelle qui était dans le champ du nord à 17h est revenue vers le sud pour18h30, elle a du croiser Lorraine car elle y était encore à 20h45, ça n'est pas dans leurs habitudes de rentrer si tard au nid. Elle a ensuite dormi sur son coin habituel. 
Ce matin elle est allée directement au sud, comme les autres et y a passé la journée

On voit clairement que quelque chose à changé aujourd'hui, ce matin les parents ont tardé à venir sur le nid, les jeunes sont tous directement allés au même endroit dans le sud ce qu'ils ne faisaient pas avant. 

Chanel vient de rentrer sur le nid, Thomas pas encore. Le gps de Saulus qui a été relâché en même temps que France bleu indique qu'il s'est promené autour de la volière de la clinique depuis hier et ne s'est pas aventuré plus loin

 Apparemment il faut que le temps soit beau pour qu'ils migrent mais leur comportement semble laisser penser que c'est imminent d'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre avec les explications des spécialistes..»

----------


## arno17

Merci beaucoup Framboise sauvage pour toutes ces informations.

----------


## Framboise sauvage

dommage, en vidéo cest plus interessant, mais je narrive pas à les joindre

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Bonjour tout le monde,
en manipulant Animal Tracker, jai trouvé dautres fonctionnalités  :: 

voici où dort Thomas (mais vous le saviez déjà) dans LE nid  :: 



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Où dort Mirabelle…



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et où dort Lorraine…

----------


## phacélie

Bien sûr que tout ça nous intéresse, moi comme arno en tout cas, merci beaucoup Framboise sauvage !

"Le temps beau", c'est juste pas de pluie ou grand soleil, toute la journée ou juste une fenêtre de quelques heures ? 
Parce que j'ai regardé les prévisions météo pour Sarralbe et le grand soleil pour la journée, ça n'est pas pour tout de suite, il y a juste un créneau "éclaircies" toute la journée lundi prochain.

----------


## arno17

C'est géant ! Phacélie et toi êtes vraiment des super camarades du grand jeu des cigognes. Je suis actuellement dans un coin de France très beau, mais où le réseau instable rend certaines navigations compliquées 
Grâce à vous, je peux continuer à suivre l'essentiel
Merci 😉🤗👏🙏

----------


## arno17

Pour le beau temps,  on dirait que la semaine prochaine s'annonce meilleure 
Je pensais qu'elles ne migraient pas avant le 15 août minimum. Normalement elles se regroupent pour le départ,  y a t-il autre chose dans leur comportement qui indique un départ très prochain?

----------


## phacélie

Alors au chapitre des changements, mais je ne sais pas du tout ce que ça peut vouloir dire ou si ce n'est rien d'autre qu'une envie de sieste paisible et sécure, Thomas est actuellement au nid où il fait sa toilette tranquillou sur une patte.

----------


## phacélie

Thomas est toujours au nid, il est couché, il vient de recevoir une visite éclair de Mélodie qui a craqueté et est repartie.

À propos du départ en migration des cigogneaux, j'imaginais qu'ils attendraient un temps vraiment ensoleillé, pour que la terre se réchauffe bien, pour pouvoir profiter de meilleurs thermiques/courants ascendants.
Quant à l'absence plus longue des parents au nid, je me demande vraiment en quoi ça peut annoncer le départ prochain des jeunes, si j'ai bien compris ce qu'a dit la FaceBookeuse, à moins qu'ils leur servent d'entraîneurs avec entraînements intensifs ou répétitions juste avant le départ ? 
Mais bon, le matin, la terre ne doit pas être bien réchauffée, il doit y avoir bien des choses qui m'échappent... ::

----------


## phacélie

La petite est rentrée au nid à 19h08 chaleureusement accueillie par son frère, elle avait l'air de déglutir encore son dernier repas, lui en revanche il doit avoir faim j'imagine.

----------


## phacélie

Je viens de remarquer que Thomas a les pattes d'une sorte de couleur rouge sombre que je trouve bizarre au dessus des bagues, je ne suis pas parvenue à bien voir ce qu'il en est de la petite pour comparer, est-ce que ça pourrait résulter d'un un problème qu'il a eu et être la raison de son retour anticipé au nid ?

----------


## arno17

Je n'arrive pas à voir à cette heure-ci,  de plus il est mal placé par rapport à la caméra.  A guetter demain matin 
Je sais que parfois les bagues posent de gros problèmes aux adultes qui se mettent de la fiente sur les pattes pour les protéger, les tissus peuvent se nécroser... mais là ça ne peut pas être ça... à suivre 🤔🧐

----------


## phacélie

Quand je disais au-dessus des bagues, c'est pas juste au niveau des bagues, c'est sur toute la longueur(hauteur?), visible en tout cas, des pattes, bien plus haut que ce qu'on peut déjà voir là :

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Hello

A 6:03 un cigogneau bague verte est passé rapidement sur LE nid.. il repart rapidement car les parents arrivent

Si cest Mirabelle ou Lorraine, nous le saurons bientôt avec Animal Tracker (enregistrements décalés)

Bonne journée 😉🌤

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour Framboise Sauvage

J'ai regardé et cet oiseau qu'on voit arriver et repartir juste avant l'arrivée de Maurice ressemble furieusement à celui qui s'était déjà posé sur le nid il y a quelques jours et qui avait soulevé la même question ( enfin pas tout à fait, il me semble que c'était la petite qu'on supposait s'être posée brièvement), ça m'étonnerait que ce soit un cigogneau de la nichée parce que ses pattes sont vraiment bien rouges. À suivre... :: 



À propos de couleur des pattes, il m'a semblé ce matin que celle des pattes de Thomas était la même couleur sombre qu'hier et que sa soeur ne l'a pas.

----------


## arno17

C'est possible que ce soit en effet la pigmentation rouge qui progresse chez Thomas. La petite a encore le bec un peu moins coloré que son frère et les pattes aussi me semble-t-il

----------


## phacélie

Franchement, je ne sais pas du tout quand les pattes devient franchement rouges, j'aurais imaginé, comme ça, que c'était au bout de leur première année.
Là chez Thomas, ça a l'air plutôt lie de vin, c'est ça qui me paraît bizarre, est-ce que les pattes foncent d'abord avant que le rouge ne devienne plus clair, plus vif ? 
Quelqu'un le sait ?

----------


## arno17

Je ne crois pas,  c'est normalement tout de suite la bonne couleur...Le bec est complètement rouge au bout d'un an je crois...
Donc il a peut-être un problème... question pour Facebook ?

----------


## phacélie

Si quelqu'un peut poser la question, oui, ce serait bien.

HS : petite visite d'un choucas au nid vide avec inspection du doudou  :Big Grin:

----------


## phacélie

Le temps s'est mis à la pluie, la belle Mélodie (je crois) monte la garde...



...la goutte au bec

----------


## arno17

Très joli le passage du choucas, heureusement qu'il n'a pas piqué le doudoux 😂😉

----------


## arno17

Les parents sont sur le nid, on dirait vraiment qu'il faut l'occuper pour éviter les intrusions

----------


## Framboise sauvage

A 20 h 14:40 Thomas arrive, à 20 h 37:30 Chanel ..,  ils se font des papouilles !

----------


## Framboise sauvage

bonne nuit à tous et toutes !

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Bonsoir,

voici les mouvements dhier pour les cigogneaux balisés. 
 


Thomas et Noé sont allés un peu plus au sud près de lacs  pêcher le poisson 🐟 ???

----------


## phacélie

Merci  :: 

De la nichée, c'est Thomas qui vadrouille le plus loin, on dirait, c'est peut-être pour ça qu'il n'est pas rentré au nid hier soir.
Je n'ai toujours pas de réponse à mon questionnement vaguement inquiet sur cette histoire de couleur de pattes, mais c'est rassurant, il doit aller bien  :Smile:

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Ne vous inquiétez pas trop pour la couleur des pattes  ils passent de bonnes journées à la campagne  :: 

Chanel est de retour ce soir  
Thomas va-t-il rentrer aussi ?

----------


## LeonLola

Chanel passe la nuit toute seule ☹️
Super les captures d'écran, savez vous si la distance parcouru par chaque cigogne au indiqué est journalière ? Thomas aurait parcouru 49 kms.

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Bonjour 👋 

Les chiffres indiqués correspondent à la localisation de la cigogne. 
Daprès lapplication Thomas aurait parcouru 68 km (si la balise fonctionne bien  :: )

Je vous envoie les dernières données. 
Bonne journée ☀️☀️☀️

- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Thomas est revenu hier vers chez le vétérinaire mais il nest pas revenu au nid ensuite

----------


## phacélie

Il a peut-être trouvé le bon plan "table ouverte" dans la volière restée ouverte (si elle l'est toujours) de la clinique vétérinaire ?

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Oui et peut-être des amis  ::

----------


## phacélie

Il a préféré rester avec ses amis alors, et comme les parents ont arrêté de donner le repas du soir depuis plusieurs jours, ils étaient peut-être aussi ensemble à la cantine vétérinaire si elle n'a pas fermé.  :: 

Bref, la petite était une nouvelle fois seule au nid la nuit dernière.

En fin de matinée Maurice était de garde au nid, en ce moment c'est Mélodie.

Si j'étais cigogneau, il me semble qu'entre jeudi (après-demain) et vendredi, la météo me paraîtrait favorable pour partir en migration...

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Thomas est parti à louest avec Saulus.

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Trouvé sur FB

----------


## Framboise sauvage

je ne sais pas si la migration est pour cette semaine, mais elle n’a jamais été si proche….  ::

----------


## phacélie

Je ne vois ni Lelling, ni Téting-sur-Nied sur la capture d'écran  :: 
Beurk, le centre d'enfouissement... j'espère qu'ils ne vont pas ingérer du plastique et autres joints de bocaux qu'ils prendraient pour des vers :/

C'est le secteur d'hivernage des cigognes sédentaires du coin ça, est-ce qu'ils étudieraient la question de rester pour l'hiver ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Avec Lelling  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

Aaaah... merci  ::

----------


## arno17

Bonsoir
J'avais un peu décroché,  très occupée par mes petits-cigogneaux 🤣🤣
Merci pour les nouvelles récentes... commepour d'autres espèces,  voilà venu le temps des départs.   Pour certains.  D'autres vont rester...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les martinets sont partis déjà...

----------


## Hadji25

Bonjour 
Je ne sais pas qui est le cigogneau qui se trouve sur le nid. Chanel, France bleu ? Je naperçoit pas de balise. 
Il est là depuis la moitié de laprès-midi. Quest il arrivé à ses pattes ? Elles sont blanches par endroit, peinture ? plastique ? Et sur sa queue on aperçoit des tâches  marrons. 
Jespère quil nest pas en danger.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oupsss ! Apercois avec un s et non un t

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Non, apparemment sur sa queue, cétaient des reflets mais les pattes.

----------


## lifebloger

Les pattes ben tout dépend où ils traînent...
Après je ne pense pas que cela soit grave...
Mais bon l'avis d'un spécialiste serait le bienvenu !

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Bonsoir,

pour les pattes blanches, pas dinquiétude, ce ne sont « que » les fientes 

Lorraine est allée rejoindre Saulus et Thomas près de la décharge  :Frown: 

Mirabelle nest pas loin de sa sur Chanel (qui est dans le nid en alternance avec ses parents). 
Quant à France bleu pas de balise, pas de nouvelles. 



Bonne soirée.

----------


## phacélie

Bonsoir,

Merci Framboise sauvage pour le point des positions du jour  :: 
L'heure de la capture d'écran veut dire que ceux qui sont près du centre d'enfouissement passent la nuit là-bas, c'est ça ?

Quand elles ont chaud (et j'imagine que quand par exemple elles sont perchées en plein soleil sur les toits d'ardoise sombre, ça doit chauffer beaucoup), les cigognes font des fientes sur leurs pattes dont l'eau en s'évaporant les rafraîchirait. Au lieu de reculer leur postérieur, on les voit donner comme un "coup de rein" pour viser leurs propres pattes, on a même pu y assister sur le nid.

En début d'après-midi, il y avait Maurice au nid qui a été rejoint plus tard par Mélodie et je les ai vu repartir quasiment ensemble vers 15h45, je n'ai pas vu ensuite.
Ces derniers temps, ce sont eux que j'ai pu voir occuper le nid en journée, hormis le jour où Thomas y était rentré tôt quand il y passait la nuit avec la petite.
Ce soir depuis les alentours de 20h, c'est la petite qui est au nid, elle est la seule à venir y dormir en ce moment et elle en part tôt le matin avant le lever du soleil.

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Bonjour Phacélie 😉
Bonjour tout le monde

Pour les pattes, cest ça cest lurohydrose. 
https://www.ornithomedia.com/pratiqu...raichir-02955/

Bonne journée

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Déplacement de Thomas 
https://youtube.com/shorts/8N4-S9FKCF0?feature=share

je crois que j’ai trouvé comment déposer  une vidéo ☺️

----------


## phacélie

::  




C'est sûr que c'est plus "vivant" en vidéo, merci beaucoup !

----------


## phacélie

Il commence à se faire tard et ce sont les parents qui sont sur le nid, ce n'est vraiment pas habituel, est-ce parce qu'ils préfèrent y rester le plus possible au lieu/avant d'aller sur les toits trop chauds, est-ce que la petite va y venir ce soir ?
Est-ce que c'était un bon jour pour partir en migration ?

----------


## Framboise sauvage

ça y est la migration a commencé
Mirabelle, Alain et Noé sont à la hauteur de Nancy

Chanel nest pas là, elle a du suivre des cigogneaux
Elle ne prenait plus soin du nid y faisait même ses besoins cest un signe paraît il

Et comme Chanel nest pas là, les parents reprennent le nid pour un moment 



bonne route Chanel !!

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Mirabelle 12 août 2021
https://youtube.com/shorts/Ceirj8V7wQ0?feature=share

----------


## phacélie

(je l'affiche ici en tripatouillant l'adresse, sinon je n'arrive pas à la voir  :: )

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si on peut aussi voir les trajets sous forme de vidéo sur Movebank ?

----------


## CIGO2021

GROSSE SURPRISE, CHANEL EST DE RETOUR AU NID A 20H54 CE SOIR, JE LA CROYAIS PARTIE EN MIGRATION AVEC LES AUTRES !!! DU COUP LES PARENTS ONT QUITTE AUSSITOT LE NID

----------


## phacélie

La petite vient de revenir au nid (20h53) !
Les parents qui l'occupaient l'ont accueillie avec craquètements et ils sont partis.

Elle n'est donc pas encore partie en migration avec la bande de Mirabelle.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oops, je n'avais pas vu ton message CIGO.

----------


## LeonLola

Bonsoir, la migration des cigognes a bien commencé, un article sur les infos google que je ne retrouve plus hélas, il était noté qu'une cinquantaine d'oiseaux avaient trouvé refuge sur le toit de l'église du village. 
Nos cigogneaux d'après leur balise seraient toujours en Alsace-Lorraine (si je me trompe pas de région, je suis du Sud).

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Ouiiii …
Chanel n’est pas partie avec Mirabelle…
Incroyables péripéties dans ce nid !!

----------


## Framboise sauvage

bizarre Alain et Noé continuent leur voyage vers le Sud  Vesoul !!!
et Mirabelle ne les a pas suivis elle est restée au dessus de Nancy

----------


## LeonLola

Mirabelle et Thomas sont tout proche l'un de l'autre

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Cest Lorraine qui est avec Thomas  :Smile:

----------


## LeonLola

😱pardon effectivement j'ai commis une erreur.

----------


## phacélie

On dirait qu'ils se sont séparés, non ?
Sur Movebank, je vois Thomas en dessous de Nancy et Lorraine serait resté dans le secteur où ils étaient ensemble.
Quant à Mirabelle, elle paraît aussi être restée dans le secteur où elle était hier.

Sur le nid, il y a les parents, Maurice a rejoint Mélodie vers 19h04, salutations etc et là ils se toilettent.
Quand il fait une pause, on voit qu'il a chaud, ailes écartées du corps et bec bien ouvert.


Edit :  Pour ce qui l'en est des autres cigogneaux sarralbigeois, on dirait que Saulus est dans le même secteur que Thomas et qu'Alain et Noé sont descendus en dessous d'une ligne Dijon-Besançon.

Pas de nouvelles de France bleu sur fb ?

----------


## LeonLola

Il est 20h08 je remonte sur l'autoroute A7 au niveau de Portes-lès-Valence 4 cigognes viennent de se poser sur un pylône électrique elles sont trop belles et majestueuse

----------


## phacélie

Encore là cette nuit, la petite.

----------


## arno17

Bonjour 
Je raccroche après quelques jours d'absence ! J'avais cru comprendre que les parents n'avaient pas migré en fait. Peut-être la petite en fera-t-elle autant...

----------


## phacélie

En tout cas, ce soir elle est toujours là.

Pour les autres :
 Lorraine toujours dans le même secteur que les jours précédents (après une virée vers l'Ouest ?)
Thomas semble être à l'est de Nancy après avoir un peu circulé dans le coin.
Mirabelle être bien descendue jusque vers Dole , en dessous de la ligne Dijon-Besançon.

Saulus a semble-t-il fait une virée au Sud de Nancy mais se trouverait ensuite un peu à l'Est plus ou moins dans le même secteur que Thomas.
Noé et Alain seraient quasiment à Lyon, à peine un peu au Nord-Est, à Sainte-Croix.

----------


## phacélie

Bon, ben peut-être que Thomas, Lorraine et la petite ont l'intention de devenir sédentaires ?

Parce que Lorraine a l'air d'être resté toujours dans le même secteur, et qu'il a été rejoint par Thomas qui y est remonté !  :: 

Mirabelle est toujours dans le coin de Dole.

Saulus l'air d'être remonté un peu au Nord-Est de Nancy.
Quant à Alain et Noé, ils sont déjà bien au Sud, dans le secteur de Saint-Gilles, quasiment en Camargue pour Alain et en Camargue pour Noé !

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Ah oui, cest étrange que Thomas soit remonté retrouver Lorraine

----------


## arno17

Peut-être que Lorraine a trouvé un endroit où la nourriture est abondante. Et que le temps ne les incitent pas à poursuivre le voyage. Et peut-être qu'ils ont des infos en direct disant que l'hiver sera ensoleillé et doux pour compenser l'été pourri 🤣🤣

----------


## phacélie

Ben, si j'ai bien compris, c'est le secteur d'hivernage des cigognes sédentaires du coin justement, entre centre d'enfouissement et étangs.
Mais, question météo, il a encore plu à Sarralbe hier, plus au Sud il devait faire soleil.

La petite était au nid cette nuit, les parents l'occupent maintenant.

----------


## Framboise sauvage

A la déchèterie…  :Frown: 
Là où sont Thomas et Lorraine…


Photo Paulette Bac

----------


## LeonLola

C'est vraiment pas TOP ! Ils doivent pas ingérer que de la nourriture !

----------


## phacélie

C'est le risque en effet :/
Mais je suis quasiment certaine que les parents les ont déjà nourris avec des "trucs" qui venaient de là, dont certains pas comestibles puisqu'ils avaient fini par les régurgiter tel quels après de longues heures à certainement tenter de les digérer.
Et puis, j'imagine que ce sont des adultes qui leur ont montré le chemin...
Et enfin, beaucoup des cigognes qui ne descendent plus jusqu'en Afrique subsaharienne le feraient parce qu'elles s'arrêtent dans des zones où elles trouvent à se nourrir sur des décharges à l'air libre  :: 

Je ne maîtrise pas vraiment Movebank  :: , je viens seulement de découvrir que les mouvements de Thomas et Lorraine sont très différents à l'échelle du centre d'enfouissement et un peu autour, Lorraine se déplace uniquement en lignes droites et Thomas fait une multitude de cercles (est-ce qu'il s'entraîne dans les courants ascendants?), mais je suis incapable de déterminer si ça date d'aujourd'hui ou non.

Mirabelle a continué son chemin, elle est maintenant dans un champ labouré ( elle doit manger plus sainement que ses frères  ::  ) vers Rancy, elle a continué à descendre grosso-modo vers le Sud jusqu'à hauteur de Lons-le-Saunier, puis elle a tourné vers l'Ouest.

Saulus a l'air de retourner vers Sarralbe, il en est beaucoup plus près que de Nancy...
Alain est resté dans le coin où il était hier, vers Saint-Gilles juste en bordure Nord de la Camargue.
Quant à Noé, il est maintenant parvenu jusqu'à un tout petit peu à l'Est d'Agde après avoir suivi la côte méditerranéenne par le long des étangs qui la bordent.  :Smile: 

Et sinon, en direct de la webcam, les parents sont au nid  :: 



Merci pour les photos Framboise  ::  , la seconde est vraiment belle (même si les cigogneaux sont vraiment sales)

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Hello Phacélie,

Il semblerait que Thomas ait un gps plus sophistiqué. Il a été changé, suite à un dysfonctionnement du précédent, vers le 22 juillet, avant son départ de chez le vétérinaire. 

Bonne soirée.

----------


## arno17

Bonsoir et merci Phacélie et Framboise sauvage. Toutes ces informations sont passionnantes, même si franchement les cigognes dans les déchets, c'est un peu désespérant 😒🙄
C'est vrai qu'on a vu des drôles de trucs dans le nid cette année,  je ne me souviens pas en avoir vu autant l'année dernière...
Je n'avais pas idée qu'il y avait encore autant de décharges de ce style.

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Merci à tous. 
Une histoire passionnante en effet !

Avez-vous entendu parler de Malena, une cigogne blessée en 1993 en Croatie ?
Après avoir été sauvée par un adorable monsieur, elle ne pouvait plus voler, mais elle a encore eu 66 petits avec son amoureux Klepetan qui revenait tous les ans. 
Elle est morte cet été. Beaucoup lont pleurée
Une belle histoire, humaine et animale.  :Smile: 

Bonne journée.

----------


## LeonLola

Bonjour, 
Oui c'était une histoire passionnante et très touchante, d'ailleurs  au JT de TF1 un reportage lui avait été consacré.
Merci pour votre savoir, Framboise Sauvage, Phacelie, arno17,  cela me permet d'en savoir et d'en apprendre plus tout les jours. 
👍👍

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Chacun en apprend à lautre :Smile:

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Bonjour .. quelques news

France bleue sest posée sur la terrasse dun particulier hier soir. Elle ne vole pas. Elle est retournée chez le vétérinaire, faible, mais pas blessée.

----------


## arno17

Quelle émotion de trouver une cigogne devant sa porte... comment la récupérer sans la paniquer, lui faire mal ou être soi-même exposé aux coups de bec....sait-on comment ils (ou elles &#128521 ::  ont procédé ?
J'aime beaucoup ce forum d'échanges, enrichissant pour tout le monde. Chacun et chacune apporte sa petite pierre...

----------


## LeonLola

Pauvre bichette, vue ses soucis de plumes,  les services vétérinaires pourraient peut-être (?!), la transférer dans un parc animalier, elle serait en sécurité et elle aurait des repas réguliers....

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Les cigognes en détresse sont attrapées à laide dune grande épuisette 
cf France Bleue récupéré par M. Cigogne (Dominique Klein), après son atterrissage sur la route lors de son premier envol. 
  

- - - Mise à jour - - -


Quant aux cigogneaux, plus jeunes, ils font les morts quand ils se sentent en danger….

là, ils venaient d’être bagués (+ balises pour 4 d’entre eux)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://youtu.be/YCES_A3ts0E

documentaire allemand (!) sur le baguage des cigogneaux de Sarralbe.

----------


## phacélie

Oui, moi aussi, j'ai entendu parler de l'histoire de Malena.

Pauvre France bleu  :Frown:  sur la photo, on dirait presque qu'il n'a quasiment pas de longueur de plumes aux ailes et à la queue, j'espère que ce n'est qu'une question de prise de vue.
(J'avais trouvé qu'il n'était pas resté (assez?) longtemps chez le véto la dernière fois, j'imaginais mal que la pousse des rémiges primaires ait pu se faire en un si court laps de temps...)

Oui, j'ai vu que Thomas avait un nouveau GPS, les deux sont enregistrés sur Movebank, en revanche, je ne savais pas qu'il en avait un plus sophistiqué que les autres ( ou alors je l'avais oublié ?), merci Framboise.



Hier Thomas et Lorraine étaient toujours dans le secteur du centre d'enfouissement.

Mirabelle était au Sud-Ouest de Chalon-sur-Saône, il me semble qu'elle est dans dans l'enceinte d'une société de recyclage de déchets ménagers :/

Saulus était toujours entre Nancy et Sarralbe, dans les champs.

Alain est toujours du côté de Nîmes, j'ai zoomé (ce que je n'avais pas fait avant) et il me semble qu'il se trouve dans l'enceinte d'un établissement (de la même société que le centre d'enfouissement où sont Thomas et Lorraine), mais là l'activité est le traitement et l'élimination des déchets dangereux. :: 

Noé est arrivé jusqu'à Gruissan, d'une réserve naturelle où il était du côté d'Agde, il est passé à une autre  :Smile:  c'est un point de passage migratoire important, et Noé n'était pas seul dans le coin, je ne sais pas s'il en faisait partie mais 1580 cigognes blanches y ont été comptées ce jou-là par la LPO https://www.faune-lr.org/index.php?m...ategory&sp_Cat (bas de page 10)


De haut en bas : une seule croix verte pour Thomas et Lorraine, puis une pour Saulus, une pour Mirabelle, une pour Alain et une pour Noé.


Quant à la webcam et au nid, la petite y est revenue ce matin passer un moment (elle y a passé la nuit aussi), les parents y étaient avant, Mélodie y est revenue ensuite, puis Maurice...enfin tranquilles  ::

----------


## phacélie

Tous sont plus ou moins toujours au mêmes endroits, c'est ce que je vois à cette heure comme étant leurs dernières positions signalées sur Movebank.
Noé est en Espagne, il se trouve à l'Ouest de Gérone, au Nord de Vic, entre champs et forêt.

Le nid est vide pour le moment.

----------


## CIGO2021

Bonsoir, est-ce bien Chanel qui vient d'arriver au nid à 20h39 ce soir, elle n'a pas sa bague à mi-patte !!!

----------


## phacélie

Bonsoir CIGO, je pense que c'est Maurice qui est là.

----------


## CIGO2021

OK, j'ai du mal car le bec de Maurice n'est pas aussi rouge que d'habitude...

----------


## phacélie

Question d'éclairage peut-être, et en plus il est peut-être sale.
Mais bon, je me peux aussi me tromper.

----------


## CIGO2021

OK, j'ai du mal car le bec de Maurice n'est pas aussi rouge que d'habitude...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ca y est Chanel est au nid...

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Résumé journalier de monsieur JC Rielle

Monsieur Jean-Charles Rielle, ami de Monsieur Dominique Télé-Cigogne Klein, publie chaque jour, un résumé complet, de la vie de nos cigognes. Chaque jour, s'ajoute ce qui s'est passé dans la journée. C'est long à regarder, mais pour ceux, qui n'ont pas tout suivi, les nouveaux, ceux qui ne se souviennent plus, cest peut-être intéressant. 

*******************
* 2 cigognes et 5 cigogneaux, sous une webcam de la ville de Sarralbe: https://www.sarralbe.fr/webcam.html  

* Lien pour revoir les vidéos par 1/4 heure sous 48h: http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/?fbclid=IwAR1gEi8fYVIxjJY_22AeeUa2Og3cMt21nWyOtm55  xQ18z_GpV2v8Ln1JtAc

* On peut les reconnaître en repérant le N° de leur bague (verte) à la patte : 
FRUA = Thomas
FRUB = Lorraine
FRUC = France Bleu
FRUD = Mirabelle
FRUE = Chanel

* Sexage des 4 cigogneaux balisés de la Mairie: « Thomas, Lorraine et France Bleu sont des mâles. Mirabelle est une femelle ».

* Pour suivre les cigogneaux de la Mairie de Sarralbe ou dautres animaux, chargez lapplication Animal Tracker, puis repérez sur Sarralbe les cigogneaux Thomas, Mirabelle, et Lorraine. Cochez ensuite comme favorites! La balise GPS de France Bleu a été retirée selon message de la Clinique Vétérinaire du lundi 2 août 2021 !

CHRONOLOGIE:
****************
* Jeudi 19 août 2021.
- Retour au nid de Chanel FRUE en « chassant » les Parents.
- Parents.
- Parents et pigeons!
- Retour au nid du 2è Parent et Zamours.
- Nouvel envol de Chanel FRUE et retour au nid dun Parent, 70 après le nouvel envol de Chanel FRUE.
- Retour au nid de Chanel FRUE, en plein jour, « chassant » les Parents.
- Retour au nid de Mélodie et Maurice, les Parents, après lenvol de Chanel FRUE.
- Envol de Chanel FRUE après une nouvelle nuit au nid.

* Mercredi 18 août 2021. 
- Chanel FRUE « chasse » à nouveau un Parent.
- Chanel FRUE « chasse » un intrus.
- Retour au nid pour Chanel FRUE en « chassant » un Parent.
- Parents.
- Pas perdu pour tout le monde!
- Parents.
- Pas perdu pour tout le monde!
- Envol de Chanel FRUE après une nouvelle nuit au nid.
- Parent.
- Des nouvelles de France Bleu FRUC.
Rachel Schmitt: « Bonsoir a tous je viens  vous  donner des nouvelles  de France  bleue , elle  ses  poser hier soir sur ma terrasse    vers 21h ce matin vers 8h elle était  toujours  sur ma terrasse  , j ai remarqué  qu'elle  n arriver  plus a s envoler  j ai contacter  le vétérinaire  qui ma dit qu elle  était  pas blessé  mais faible ,le vétérinaire  dispose d une  grande  volière  il va la garder  et la nourrir  plusieurs jours ensuite elle sera relâcher.  Elle  se trouve actuellement  au Val de gueblange.»

* Mardi 17 août 2021.
- Retour au nid pour la nuit de Chanel FRUE, « chassant » les Parents Mélodie et Maurice à 3 reprises et un intrus.
- Parents au nid.
- Parent au nid.
- Parents. Zamours. 1er Envol. 2è Envol.
- Parents.
- Envol de Chanel FRUE après une nouvelle nuit au nid.
- Parents.

* Lundi 16 août 2021.
- Chanel FRUE au nid pour la nuit. Visite nocturne « chassée ».
- Intrus. Arrivée au nid des Parents, Mélodie et Maurice. Zamours.
- Arrivée au nid pour une nouvelle nuit de Chanel FRUE, « chassant » les Parents.
- Envols du nid de Mélodie et Maurice, les Parents.
- Envol de Chanel FRUE après une nouvelle nuit au nid.
- Mélodie et Maurice, les Parents.

* Dimanche 15 août 2021.
- Chanel FRUE retour au nid pour la nuit, « chassant » les Parents Mélodie et Maurice!
- Mélodie et Maurice, les Parents.
- Arrivée au nid. Intrus. Parent.
- Envol du nid. Parents.
- Parents.
- Parent.
- Parent (intrus?). 
- Envol de Chanel FRUE après une nouvelle nuit au nid.

* Samedi 14 août 2021.
- Retour au nid pour la nuit de Chanel FRUE.
- Retour au nid pour Maurice et Mélodie, les parents.
- Parent.
- Parent (?) puis Parent.
- Envol de Chanel FRUE après une nouvelle nuit au nid.

* Vendredi 13 août 2021.
- Retour au nid pour la nuit de Chanel FRUE.
- Retour au nid pour Maurice et Mélodie, les parents!
- 2è Envol de la journée. Parents.
- 1er Envol de la journée. Parents.
- Nuit au nid pour Maurice et Mélodie, les parents!

Jeudi 12 août 2021.
- Parents. Maurice et Mélodie de retour au nid pour la nuit.
- Parents.
- Parents.
- Envol de Chanel FRUE après une nouvelle nuit au nid.

Mercredi 11 août 2021.
- Chanel FRUE et les intrus.
- Retour au nid de Chanel FRUE.
- Parents.
- Envol de Chanel FRUE après une nouvelle nuit au nid.

* Mardi 10 août 2021.
- Chanel FRUE et lintrus?
- Retour au nid pour la nuit de Chanel FRUE.
- Parents.
- Envol de Chanel FRUE après une nouvelle nuit au nid! Parents et intrus!
- Retour au nid de Chanel FRUE pour une nouvelle nuit!

* Lundi 9 août 2021.
- Parents.
- Envol de Nº5 Chanel FRUE après une nouvelle nuit au nid!
- Parents. Retour au nid pour la nuit de Nº5 Chanel FRUE.

* Dimanche 8 août 2021.
- Parents.
- Envol de Nº5 Chanel FRUE après une nouvelle nuit au nid. Parents?
- Nuit au nid de Nº5 Chanel FRUE.

* Samedi 7 août 2021.
- Parents. Nuit au nid de Nº5 Chanel FRUE.
- Envol des parents.
- Envol après une nouvelle nuit au nid de Thomas FRUA et Nº5 Chanel FRUE. Parents.

* Vendredi 6 août 2021.
- Retour au nid pour la nuit de Thomas FRUA et Nº5 Chanel FRUE.
- Parents.
- Envol après la nuit au nid de N°5 Chanel FRUE. Parents.

* Jeudi 5 août 2021.
- Parents. Nuit au nid de N°5 Chanel FRUE.
- Parents.
- Envol après une nuit au nid de Nº5 Chanel FRUE et Thomas FRUA.
- Nuit au nid de Nº5 Chanel FRUE et Thomas FRUA.

* Mercredi 4 août 2021.
- Parents et retour au nid pour la nuit de Nº5 Chanel FRUE et Thomas FRUA.
- Envol au petit matin du nid de Nº5 Chanel FRUE et Thomas FRUA.
- Nuit au nid de Nº5 Chanel FRUE et Thomas FRUA.

* Mardi 3 août 2021.
- Nº5 Chanel FRUE et Thomas FRUA au nid et nourris par les Parents Mélodie et Maurice.
- Retour au nid pour la nuit de Nº5 Chanel FRUE et Thomas FRUA.
- Parents.
- Envol du nid de N°5 Chanel FRUE et Thomas FRUA et nid vide?
- Envol du nid de N°5 Chanel FRUE et Thomas FRUA après une nuit complète.
- Nuit au nid de N°5 Chanel FRUE et Thomas FRUA.

* Lundi 2 août 2021.
- Parents et retour au nid de N°5 Chanel FRUE et Thomas FRUA.
- Parents.
- Envol de Thomas FRUA et Nº5 Chanel FRUE et retour au nid des parents Maurice et Mélodie.
- Messages de la Clinique Vétérinaire:
« La balise de France Bleu avait un defaut et est en revision ; Elle sera remise a une autre cigogneau l'année prochaine. »
« Derniers cigogneaux lâchés! Les derniers cigogneaux toujours en volière ont bien récupéré et sont maintenant en forme. Samedi nous avons donc lâché les derniers cigogneaux qui étaient toujours en volière chez nous : Il s'agit de Saulus avec balise , France Bleu à qui nous avons retiré la balise et 4 autres. Ils sont pour la majorité toujours sur les toits ou sur des mats aux alentours. La volière reste encore ouverte, leur permettant des allers et venues à volonté au cas où certaines reviennent pour y trouver à manger et à boire. »

* Dimanche 1er août 2021.
- Repas et nuit au nid.
- Place aux jeunes!
- Parents.
- Envol de Thomas FRUA. Parents.
- Nuit au nid de Thomas FRUA.

* Samedi 31 juillet 2021.
- Repas et nuit au nid!
- Place aux jeunes!
- Parents.
- Envol de Thomas FRUA. Parents.
- Nuit au nid de Thomas FRUA.
- Parents. Nuit au nid de Thomas FRUA
- Parents. Envol.
- Parents.
- Envols de Thomas FRUA et Nº5 Chanel FRUE. Parents.
- Nuit au nid de Thomas FRUA et Nº5 Chanel FRUE.

* Vendredi 30 juillet 2021.
- « Parents et envols de Thomas FRUA et Nº5 Chanel FRUE! »
- « Nuit au nid de Thomas FRUA et Nº5 Chanel FRUE! »

* Jeudi 29 juillet 2021.
- « Repas et nuit au nid de Thomas FRUA et Nº5 Chanel FRUE! »
- « Parents, Thomas FRUA et Nº5 Chanel FRUE! »
- « Parents seuls au nid! »
- « Envols du matin de Thomas FRUA et N°5 Chanel FRUE et Parents! »
- « Nuit au nid avec Thomas FRUA et N°5 Chanel FRUE! »

* Mercredi 28 juillet 2021.
- « Nuit au nid avec Thomas FRUA et N°5 Chanel FRUE! »
- « Rencontre au sommet du nid entre Thomas FRUA et Nº5 Chanel FRUE! »
- « Envols et parents! »
- « Nuit au nid! »

* Mardi 27 juillet 2021.
- « Envols et retours au nid! Parents! »
- « Premiers envols du matin et présence des parents! »
- « Une nouvelle nuit au nid! »

* Lundi 26 juillet 2021.
- « Festival envols et retours au nid! »
- 07:48:22 « 34è envol de Nº5 Chanel FRUE » et retour au nid 08:42:31
- 05:55:06 « 33è envol de Nº5 Chanel FRUE » et retour au nid 06:44:51

* Dimanche 25 juillet 2021.
- 13:40:46 « 32è envol de Nº5 Chanel FRUE » et retour au nid 14:33:57
- 12:09:20 « 31è envol de Nº5 Chanel FRUE » et retour au nid 13:37:56
- 08:36:09 « nid vide »
- 08:36:09 « 30è envol de Nº5 Chanel FRUE » et retour au nid 10:58:19
- 06:42:22 « nid vide »
- 06:42:22 « 29è envol de Nº5 Chanel FRUE » et retour au nid 06:43:22
- Retour au nid de Nº5 Chanel le samedi 24 juillet 2021 18:18:12 et première nuit seul au nid.

* Samedi 24 juillet 2021.
- 15:07:33 1ère fois « nid vide »
- 15:07:33 « 27è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid 15:10:39
- 14:09:15 « 1er envol de France Bleu » et atterrissage durgence sur la route devant la Mairie! Récupéré et actuellement suivi à la Clinique Vétérinaire. »
- 11:01:28 « 26è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid 11:35:35
- 07:43:18 « 25è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid 08:44:58
- 06:19:56 « 24è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid 06:27:09

* Vendredi 23 juillet 2021.
«Lorraine FRUB (depuis le 3 juillet 2021), Thomas FRUA et Mirabelle FRUD (depuis le 10 juillet 2021), qui étaient en observation à la Clinique Vétérinaire, ont été relâchés ce vendredi 23 juillet 2021». Vont-ils retourner au nid rejoindre France Bleu FRUC et N°5 Chanel FRUE ?
- 20:52:53 « 23è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid 20:57:55
- 17:25:46 « 22è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid 17:46:28
- 11:57:02 « 21è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid 11:57:45
- 10:24:06 « 20è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid 10:26:53
- 08:18:14 « 19è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid 08:47:03
- 06:03:18 « 18è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid 06:04:59

* Jeudi 22 juillet 2021. 
Nouvelles de la Clinique Vétérinaire: « Dernier jour avant l'envol! Demain nous lâcherons les cigogneaux les plus forts dont les cigogneaux balisés . La fixation des balises a été contrôlée et ajustée permettant ainsi leur relâchement dans les meilleurs conditions; Apres les soins de ces quelques jours nous espérons qu'ils ont un bel avenir devant eux; Thomas FRUA, Lorraine FRUB, Mirabelle FRUD »
- 17:27:45 « 17è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid 17:30:31
- 14:50:45 « 16è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid 14:53:18
- 10:37:19 « 15è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid 10:59:37 (2 vidéos)
- 10:15:07 « 14è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid 10:16:07
- 08:17:00 « 13è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid 08:20:23
- 06:10:33 « 12è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid 06:11:27

* Mercredi 21 juillet 2021.
- 20:42:27 « 11è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid 20:58:30
- 12:39:42 « 10è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid 12:40:37
- 12:03:53 « 9è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid 12:05:17
- 11:57:31 « 8è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid 11:58:03
- 09:01:26 « 7è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid 09:04:22
- 06:38:51 « 6è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid 06:40:38

* Mardi 20 juillet 2021. 
- 18:14:47 « 5è et bref envol de N°5 Chanel » et retour au nid à 18:15:17
- 16:24:32 « 4è et bref envol de N°5 Chanel » et retour au nid à 16:24:58
- 12:39:07 « 3è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid à 12:58:43
- 10:37:57 « 2è envol de Nº5 Chanel » et retour au nid à 10:40:18

* Lundi 19 juillet 2021. 
- 08:39:26 « 1er envol de N°5 Chanel » et retour au nid à 13:08:25. Plus de 4h en dehors du nid.

* Dimanche 18 juillet 2021. Commentaire de Dominique Klein au sujet des cigogneaux encore dans le nid : « C'était presque bon ce dimanche après-midi 😁. C'est ce que j'appelle lentraînement " hélicoptère "🚁 ».

* Samedi 17 juillet 2021. Selon Dominique Klein: « France Bleu fait des petits bonds, son manque de plumes à l'aile gauche semble résolu 😊 ».

* Vendredi 16 juillet 2021. 
- Nouvelles de la Clinique Vétérinaire, notamment pour Thomas, Mirabelle et Lorraine qui seront lâchés la semaine prochaine: « Les cigognes reprennent progressivement des forces. Demain nous lâcherons les cigogneaux les plus costauds puis dans la semaine prochaine progressivement les autres jusqu'à la fin de la semaine où Thomas, Mirabelle, Lorraine et Saulus suivront. Avant d'être relâché les 4 derniers, munis chacun d'une balise, feront l'objet d'un contrôle de la fixation de celle ci par le Professeur Fiedler, ornithologue de l'université de Constance. »
- Message de Dominique Télé-Cigogne Klein au sujet des 3 cigogneaux pris en charge par la Clinique Vétérinaire, en réponse à un post sur Facebook:
«  impossible de les relâcher si elles n'ont pas toutes leurs chances de leurs côtés. Il faut attendre le soleil 🌞. Quelques jours de régime sumo ne fera de mal. Lâcher le matin puis courir derrière les non volants le soir 😏 non. La semaine prochaine devrait être plus favorable 😀 ».

*   Lundi 12 juillet 2021. 
Des nouvelles des cigognes par la Clinique Vétérinaire: « Au vu des prévisions de la météo et du mauvais temps annoncé pour demain, les cigognes seront encore nourries quelques jours pour être relâchées jeudi (15/7/21) certainement. »

*   Samedi 10 juillet 2021 
- «France Bleu et N° 5 Chanel sont dans le nid nourris par les parents Maurice et Mélodie»
- «Nouvelles du Vétérinaire: 3 cigogneaux en observation Lorraine, Thomas  laîné et Mirabelle»
- Sexage des 4 cigogneaux balisés de la Mairie: « Thomas, Lorraine et France Bleu sont des mâles. Mirabelle est une femelle ».

*   9 juillet «1er envol de Thomas»

*   8 juillet «1er envol de Mirabelle et 1er retour au nid de Mirabelle»

*   3 juillet 2021 «Lorraine est chez le vétérinaire pour être réalimentée et reprendre des forces pour redécoller du sol et rejoindre le nid»

*   2 juillet 2021 «1er envol de Lorraine»

*   5   juin 2021 «5 Bagues et 4 Balises»

* 27 avril 2021 «5è éclosion 5 cigogneaux»
* 26 avril 2021 «4è éclosion, 4 cigogneaux»
* 24 avril 2021 «2è, 3è éclosion, 3 cigogneaux»
* 23 avril 2021 «1ère éclosion et 1 cigogneau».

* 27 mars 2021 « cinquième uf ».
* 25 mars 2021 « quatrième uf ».
* 23 mars 2021 « troisième uf ».
* 21(?)-22 mars 2021 « deuxième uf ».
* 19 mars 2021 « premier uf ».

* Janvier 2021, occupation du nid.

POUR RAPPEL: en 2020, 4 ufs, 3 éclosions et 3 cigogneaux qui se sont envolés!

WIKIPÉDIA: https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cigogne_blanche

----------


## LeonLola

Bonjour merci pour ce résumé, vous êtes vraiment au TOP

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Bonjour,
Merci, mais je nai que recopié le résumé de M. Rielle. 
Bonne journée à tous.

----------


## LeonLola

Hier vers 11h30 en vallée du Rhône à Loriol vol d'environ 200 cigognes.

----------


## phacélie

Quelle chance LeonLola de voir ça  :: 

Merci pour le résumé de monsieur Rielle (quelle assiduité !), Framboise sauvage  :: 

Bon, ben je n'arrive plus à accéder à Movebank... J'ai un message d'erreur  :: , j'espère que ça ne va pas trop durer, je ne sais pas où en sont les voyageurs (ou promeneurs pourrait-on dire pour la majeure partie de la nichée de la mairie  :: )

La petite rentre toujours au nid pour la nuit, ça je le vois. Il y a eu un gros orage avant-hier, on la voyait sous les éclairs, même si l'eau coulait et brouillait l'image.

Il a l'air d'avoir plu encore récemment sur le nid qui est vide actuellement.

Bonne semaine à tous  :Smile:

----------


## LeonLola

Bonjour, pour info Phacelie, Thomas et Lorraine sont à Guessling-Hemering, Mirabelle au Sud Ouest de Châlon sur Saône. Vue sur le site Animal Tracker. 
Saulus sera au nord de Dôle, Alain vers Gruissan, Noé en Espagne mais aucune activé de son GPS depuis 2 jours (je suis un peu inquiète) . Ces infos sont d'hier.

----------


## phacélie

Les "promeneurs" n'ont pas beaucoup bougé des mêmes secteurs on dirait.

Noé est peut-être dans un endroit où il n'y a pas de réseau pour transmettre les données ?
Alain est parti de son centre de traitement de déchets toxiques, ouf !


Merci LeonLola  ::

----------


## LeonLola

😉merci pour Noé je n'avais pas pensé à cette éventualité. Je ne sais pas comment faire pour mettre les captures d'écran ☹️.

----------


## Rozo

Ça fait plaisir de voir mes recherches ici , c'est top 😀!

----------


## Rozo

Bonjour pour Movebank la panne est générale

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Hello Leonlola, 
Pour joindre des images aux commentaires, il faut utiliser la version classique de Rescue et non la version mobile.

----------


## LeonLola

Merci Framboise Sauvage, vous êtes bien plus douée que moi.

----------


## Framboise sauvage

le 23 août 2021 à 14h

----------


## Framboise sauvage

https://youtube.com/shorts/qORCIb9_RJM?feature=share

Noé est bien loin déjà !

Emanuel sest arrêté chez Brigitte une cigogne plus âgée . (Ça me rappelle une autre histoire :Smile: )

----------


## phacélie

Ah oui, Noé a déjà fait un bon bout de chemin !

Mais qui est Emanuel, Framboise sauvage, et comment ça "chez Brigitte", il y a une cigogne sédentaire qui tient auberge en Espagne ?  :Big Grin: 



Bienvenue ici Rozo, auteur en personne du "résumé" ou j'ai mal compris le propos sur les "recherches" ?  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

La petite est au nid, comme d'hab'

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Emanuel est une cigogne allemande qui a fait un bout de chemin avec Noé et Alain (puis Alain sest arrêtépuis Emanuel sest arrêté «chez» Brigitte et Noé a continué.)
=>> vu sur Animal Tracker

Brigitte est également venue dAllemagne 

Emanuel et Brigitte ont migré lété dernier, 2020. Mais quand Emanuel est remonté au printemps 2021, Brigitte, elle, est restée toute lannée en Espagne. 

Les cigogneaux de 2021 ne sont donc pas seuls quand ils migrent il y a aussi des cigognes plus âgées .. qui peut-être leur montrent le chemin

----------


## phacélie

Rhhaaa... qu'est-ce que j'aimerais savoir ce qu'ils se racontent éventuellement  ::

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Déplacement dEmanuel sur 12 mois
https://youtube.com/shorts/EDdhee2LB4M?feature=share

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Déplacement de Brigitte sur 12 mois
https://youtube.com/shorts/9rHAnsNtmjQ?feature=share


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Rencontre de Noé et Emanuel lors de la migration en cours 

Alain sest arrêté, puis Emanuel

https://youtube.com/shorts/MjePpvhISj4?feature=share

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Wahou
Mirabelle est arrivée en Espagne !!!!
Oui, 224 km en 24h, elle a dépassé Alain.., 
Bravo mademoiselle de Sarralbe !

----------


## phacélie

::  
Au moins une voyageuse dans la famille !  :Big Grin:

----------


## phacélie

Petite au nid prépare sa nuit  :: 







Visite éclair de Mélodie qui craquète 




La petite va lui réclamer à manger (ou la chasser ?), l'assaillir, Mélodie repart.

S'asseoir..



...et se recoucher...



...observer...



...

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Triste nouvelle, 
Lorraine sen est allé au paradis des oiseaux.

----------


## LeonLola

Bien triste nouvelle effectivement.

----------


## Framboise sauvage

probablement un grand choc… une collision avec un poteau de ligne électrique… 
en espérant qu’il n’a pas trop souffert.

----------


## Hadji25

Quelle tristesse ! 😞 Arraché trop tôt à la vie ce petit.

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Oui, le jour de ses 4 mois   :Frown:

----------


## phacélie

Pauvre Lorraine... :: 

C'est le résultat d'une collision avec un câble électrique d'après ce qui dit Movebank du rapport vétérinaire.




> Death Comments
> found dead 2021-08-25 under power line not far from Sarralbe. Vet examination reports broken Coracoid. Collision with wire, not electrocution.


Il y avait l'air d'y avoir pas mal de vent, de rafales de vent hier, à un moment où je regardais la webcam et où ils y étaient, je voyais les adultes se faire bousculer. Peut-être la cause de cette collision.
C'est un des dangers cités ici, particulièrement pour les jeunes cigognes : https://recherchecigogne.ch/files/Do...us_Dangers.pdf

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Lorraine n’aurait pas souffert.

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Bonjour à tous,

le voyage continue  :Smile: 
Mirabelle avance tranquillement mais sans visiter les lieux de passage
elle est en Espagne et, incroyable, elle a retrouvé son ami Alain de Sarralbe !
ils doivent sen raconter des choses  :Smile: 

https://youtube.com/shorts/wJmooAItqGE?feature=share

Très bonne journée.

Avec eux deux se trouve Emanuel, et un peu plus bas Brigitte. 
Et bien sûr, le plus au sud, cest Noé !

----------


## Framboise sauvage



----------


## phacélie

J'ai toujours l'impression que ses rémiges (de France bleu) ne sont pas très longues...



La petite vient d'arriver au nid, ses parents qui y étaient somnolant sur une patte l'ont vue arriver, ont craqueté et l'ont quitté aussi sec.
Ça faisait deux nuits qu'ils passaient sur leur nid, elle est toujours dans le coin visiblement.

Il y a la fête/foire en bas devant la mairie, je ne sais pas si elle aime la musique des Beatles, mais c'est ce qu'on entend.




Thomas est toujours dans le même secteur du centre d'enfouissement.
Les autres juvéniles de l'équipe-étude de Sarralbe équipés de balises sont tous en Espagne maintenant.

 ::

----------


## phacélie

Dites, est-ce que je me trompe ou Noé qui est le plus loin au sud en Espagne se trouve en fait sur une décharge/un centre d'enfouissement de déchets ? Rien n'est indiqué mais ça y ressemble beaucoup sur les images satellite, je trouve :/

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Je vois une carrière, des plantations darbres, des champs. Google Earth.

----------


## phacélie

Ah oui ?
Moi, je me demande  si ce n'est pas la décharge de la ville d'Almagro :/




Il en est question là pour la cigogne balisée «Yumna» : https://storkmigration3fr.wordpress....mediaire-2013/
Et aussi pour la cigogne Elvis (Bilan de la télémétrie par satellite jusquen décembre 2012) qui y aurait passé l'hiver...




La petite passe la nuit au nid, encore une fois, elle fait un brin de toilette actuellement :

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Ah ouiii tu as probablement raison Phacélie..
les cigognes sont très attirées par les décharges  :Frown: 
Merci pour les infos très intéressantes à propos des migrations de toutes ces cigognes balisées. 

De mon côté, avec Animal Tracker, je nai pas une vue aussi précise de leurs déplacements. 
Javais bien trouvé le camping et ce restaurant qui ma lair très bon ! Espérons que Noé en profite !!  :Smile: 

Bon dimanche

----------


## Framboise sauvage

https://restaurantelosarenales.com/el-restaurante/

----------


## phacélie

Ce n'est pas ce restaurant, il est dit qu'il est en pleine nature à 900 mètres d'Almagro, là c'est beaucoup plus loin à l'extérieur de la ville ( et si c'est bien une décharge ça peut se comprendre ) c'est peut-être une "antenne" pour les conducteurs des camions qui arrivent et les gens qui travaillent sur la décharge( il est noté "vente à emporter").

(Pareil pour le camping, je doute qu'il y ait beaucoup de gens qui souhaitent camper à côté d'une décharge.)

Bon dimanche (malgré tout ça) à toi aussi  ::

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Tu as raison, une erreur de Google Maps, ou effectivement une antenne pour les travailleurs. 
C’est effectivement désertique cette décharge et le camping est plus haut … heureusement pour les campeurs !!!

A plus tard  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

La petite était revenue au nid ce matin (elle y a passé la nuit), elle est partie il y a un quart d'heure environ.
J'avais déjà pu le constater avant mais je ne me rappelle plus si je l'avais dit ici : elle aussi a le haut des pattes rouge sombre ( ce qui m'avait posé question sur Thomas), donc ça doit être normal  :: 



Mélodie vient d'arriver sur le nid.


À part ça, j'ai l'impression que Mirabelle a fait demi-tour pour retourner sur une décharge qu'elle avait déjà visitée.

----------


## Framboise sauvage

https://www.letemps.ch/sciences/dech...wwX_grmjJVvVDw

Un article concernant les cigognes et les décharges

----------


## Framboise sauvage

https://www.republicain-lorrain.fr/e...zBfdXhUuLVP7xg

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Alain et Saulus ont rejoint Noé sur sa décharge, au sud de Madrid.

Il y a même avec eux une 4eme cigogne balisée : Ferkel  :Smile: 

 à suivre

----------


## Marinette91

> Alain et Saulus ont rejoint Noé sur sa décharge, au sud de Madrid.


Merci infiniment pour ces nouvelles. Sait on où se trouve Chanel ?

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Apparemment, Chanel va passer sa deuxième nuit hors du nid. 
Mélodie et Maurice vont pouvoir sy reposer un peu encore ce soir. 
Cest tout ce que je peux dire

Bonne soirée.

----------


## phacélie

Tous les juvéniles balisés de Sarralbe  illustrent ce qui est dit dans l'article suisse que tu as posté Framboise sauvage, ils sont tous sur des décharges actuellement (la photo de la cigogne habillée d'un sac plastique est saisissante).

Bienvenue Marinette91  :: 

En ce moment Maurice et Mélodie se toilettent sur le nid au soleil.

----------


## Marinette91

> Tous les juvéniles balisés de Sarralbe  illustrent ce qui est dit dans l'article suisse que tu as posté Framboise sauvage, ils sont tous sur des décharges actuellement (la photo de la cigogne habillée d'un sac plastique est saisissante).
> 
> Bienvenue Marinette91 
> 
> En ce moment Maurice et Mélodie se toilettent sur le nid au soleil.


Bonjour et merci @phacelie, cela fait 3 nuits que Chanel nest pas rentrée au nid je nai pas limpression quelle vienne en journée car Mélodie et Maurice y sont souvent. Jespère quelle a trouvé un groupe pour sa migration. Cest dommage quelle nait pas été équipée dun GPS. Bonne journée 🌞

----------


## phacélie

Maurice et Mélodie sont là en ce moment, ils reviennent souvent jusqu'en début d'après-midi mais c'est leur nid après tout, il faut bien que les jeunes le quittent  :: 

C'est la première fois que la petite reste invisible aussi longtemps pour nous (en ce qui me concerne, je crois que la dernière fois que je l'ai vue en journée, c'était il y a plus d'une semaine*, et la présence de ses parents ne l'avait pas empêchée d'y venir), c'est vrai qu'on aimerait bien savoir où elle est, où elle va, si elle va bien, peut-être qu'elle vient tout près sur les toits, peut-être n'a-t-elle pas dit son dernier mot et qu'elle reviendra encore sous l'oeil de la webcam, peut-être qu'elle va rester dans le coin comme Thomas...
J'aimerais bien savoir aussi ce que devient France bleu d'ailleurs, sans balise lui aussi.

Bonne journée  :: 

Edit * non pas du tout en fait c'était le 31 août.

----------


## phacélie

Pour l'instant, le mode infrarouge de la webcam n'est pas encore "on" mais on dirait que le nid est totalement vide ce soir...

----------


## LeonLola

Bonjour, j'ai constaté également que le nid était vide.... 
Sont elles parties en vacances ?

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour,

Nid vide aussi à cette heure...



Peut-être que les parents gardaient le nid pour que la petite puisse y revenir tant qu'elle était dans les parages et qu'elle n'y est plus ?
J'aimerais bien savoir comment ça s'est passé l'année dernière (arno, si tu nous lis ?  :: ), comment ça se passe habituellement.

----------


## phacélie

Ah, non, le nid n'est pas complètement abandonné, Mélodie s'y trouve en ce moment  ::

----------


## Marinette91

> Ah, non, le nid n'est pas complètement abandonné, Mélodie s'y trouve en ce moment


Je ne sais pas qui est dans le nid : Mélodie ou Maurice ? Pas de nouvelles de Chanel 😔 je lespère en bonne compagnie vers le sud 🌞 bonne soirée 💐

----------


## phacélie

Je pense que c'est Mélodie.
Bonne nuit à elle, à Maurice et toute leur petite famille où qu'il et elle soient, et à vous  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

Mélodie (du moins, je pense que c'est elle) a passé une bonne partie de l'après-midi sur le nid, elle a beaucoup observé le ciel et les alentours, et là, elle va manifestement y passer la nuit, toujours seule, pour le moment au moins...




Où est passé Maurice  ::

----------


## Marinette91

> Mélodie (du moins, je pense que c'est elle) a passé une bonne partie de l'après-midi sur le nid, elle a beaucoup observé le ciel et les alentours, et là, elle va manifestement y passer la nuit, toujours seule, pour le moment au moins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Où est passé Maurice


Oui elle a passé la nuit et la journée seule est il possible que Maurice migre en laissant Mélodie au nid ? Elle a lair tristounet : cest le syndrome du nid vide 😞 je pense à Chanel et jaimerais bien savoir où elle se trouve

----------


## phacélie

Maurice serait sédentaire, je ne sais pas du tout s'il peut avoir changé ses habitudes comme ça.
Je me demande s'ils ne seraient pas allés tous les deux vers le secteur d'hivernage des sédentaires entre centre d'enfouissement et étang (ce qui pourrait être la raison du nid vide une nuit) où il serait resté et pas elle, j'espère surtout qu'il ne lui est rien arrivé de fâcheux.

Le syndrome du nid vide, c'est un truc d'humains je pense, mais peut-être qu'elle attend Maurice, ils paraissaient tellement fusionnels ces derniers temps, ou alors là aussi c'est une projection d'humaine.
Elle a passé la nuit seule, elle est partie après sa toilette du matin.

Quant à la petite, sans GPS, on savait bien que quand elle partirait, on ne pourrait pas la suivre... 
En espérant que quelqu'un puisse la repérer un jour prochain quelque-part grâce aux lettres FRUE sur sa bague verte, et fasse remonter l'information sur le site dédié. Peut-être monsieur cigogne qui les observe si elle reste dans le coin comme Thomas l'annoncera-t-il un jour ou l'autre sur sa page fb  :: 


Edit : à propos des balisés, 
Thomas était au dernier pointage au sud du centre d'enfouissement, presque dans les jardins des maisons d'un village nommé Vallerange.
En Espagne, Mirabelle est repartie vers l'Ouest, elle est passée d'une décharge au sud de Lérida à une autre au sud de Saragosse, quant à
Saulus, Alain et Noé, ils  sont toujours dans la décharge d'Almagro.

----------


## phacélie

Thomas a l'air de s'être décidé à prendre la route du Sud ! 
Au dernier pointage il se trouve au Nord-Est et tout près de Bourg-en-Bresse... à proximité immédiate d'un centre de traitement des déchets ménagers.

----------


## Hadji25

Bonsoir 
On ne voit plus que Mélodie sur le nid.
Maurice ne donne plus aucun signe de vie. Cest bizarre
Est il possible quil ait rencontré une autre compagne ?

----------


## Hadji25

> Bonsoir 
> On ne voit plus que Mélodie sur le nid.
> Maurice ne donne plus aucun signe de vie. Cest bizarre
> Est il possible quil ait rencontré une autre compagne ?


Jespère quil est toujours en vie

----------


## phacélie

> Bonsoir 
> On ne voit plus que Mélodie sur le nid.
> Maurice ne donne plus aucun signe de vie. Cest bizarre
> Est il possible quil ait rencontré une autre compagne ?


Bonjour  :: 
Personnellement je ne suis pas assez calée en cigognes pour savoir si c'est possible ou non.
Il me semble simplement que les cigognes se mettent en couple avant la saison de la reproduction, pas après.




> Jespère quil est toujours en vie


Moi aussi.

Ce matin, Mélodie a fait un faux-départ, partie du nid où elle a passé la nuit puis revenue juste après pour s'y toiletter encore une demi-heure.
Par deux fois (peut-être plus ?)l y a eu des visites de choucas aussi, par deux, ils ont visité et "retourné" le fond du nid dont le chiffon, en quête de nourriture j'imagine.

----------


## Framboise sauvage

En fait il nest pas du tout certain que ce soit Mélodie sur le nid.

----------


## phacélie

Évidemment, la cigogne n'étant pas baguée, on ne peut pas en être certain.
Mis à part ça, il y a quelque-chose de particulier qui te fait dire ça Framboise sauvage ?

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Oui  les experts ne savent pas  :Smile:  alors  

Bonne journée Phacélie. 
Et tout le monde

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Certains lappellent Mistinguette  :Smile: 
En tout cas elle est très jolie et gracieuse

----------


## phacélie

Mais qui sont "les experts" ?
Que pensent-ils qu'il est advenu de Maurice ( si ce n'est de Mélodie puisqu'ils ne savent pas) ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Qu'est-ce qui les fait douter que ce soit Mélodie ?

Oui, je sais, je pose plein (trop?) de questions, mais c'est parce que ça m"intéresse  ::

----------


## LeonLola

Bonsoir, 
Peut-être Mélodie et Maurice sont partis en migrations, un vol de plusieurs dizaines de cigognes  ont été vue au dessus de pont de l'Isère (26) la semaine passée, cela correspond avec l'absence de Maurice ?....

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Un expert comme par exemple Dominique Klein, lornithologue qui a bagué beaucoup de cigognes depuis des années, dont celles du nid de Sarralbe, ne sait pas qui est cette cigogne 

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x72ea6m

----------


## phacélie

Ah bon ? Je pensais à lui bien sûr en tant qu'expert, aussi hier quand une personne qui a un compte fb me l'a gentiment proposé, j'ai sauté sur l'occasion d'aller voir sa page, j'ai pu y voir que plusieurs personnes l'ont questionné ces derniers jours au sujet de ce qu'il se passait, sur qui était cette cigogne, mais il ne leur a rien répondu.
En revanche il a dit clairement à quelqu'un que Maurice et Mélodie sont sédentaires.  :: 
Merci beaucoup pour la vidéo, il y raconte des choses étonnantes sur l'âge de la reproduction. Je pensais qu'il faudrait plusieurs années avant d'espérer voir revenir peut-être certains cigogneaux de cette année, mais finalement qui sait si l'un d'entre eux ne montrera pas le bout de son bec l'an prochain du côté de Sarralbe pour y fonder une famille ?  :: 
Bon week-end  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

Personne dans le nid ce soir.

----------


## LeonLola

Bonjour le GPS de Thomas ne présente plus d'activité depuis le 10/09, d'après Animal traker  la vue maps se situe en bord de route au sud de Lyon. Avez des infos sur un autre site ? Il ne faudrait pas qu'il soit arrivé un accident à Thomas....

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas d'autre info, mais peut-être était-il juste dans un endroit où il n'y avait pas de réseau au moment de transmission des données hier ?

----------


## phacélie

Une cigogne est couchée sur le nid, je m'abstiendrai de l'identifier  ::  mais il me semble que ce n'est pas la même que celle qui était là les jours précédents.

Edit : toujours pas nouvelles de Thomas, j'ai l'impression :/

----------


## LeonLola

Pas de nouvelles de Thomas  :Frown:  
La cigogne dans le nid actuellement a le contour des yeux super bien dessiné par rapport à d'autres cigognes. Cela peut éventuellement donner un indice...

----------


## phacélie

La position de Thomas a changé, il est plus au sud  :Smile: 

La cigogne de la webcam va manifestement passer la nuit au nid.

----------


## LeonLola

Oui Phacelie, je viens de voir, Thomas a bougé il est dans la vallée du Rhône, :-) 
La cigogne de la webcam a passé une bonne partie de l'après midi dans le nid.

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Bonne journée à tous.

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Thomas est arrivé en Espagne! 
Hip hip hip  :Smile:

----------


## LeonLola

Trop fort ce Thomas !! Il m'a fait quelques frayeurs !!! Je suis également Pinocchio qui a fait une halte dans la résidence de mon fils, il est en Espagne aussi. C'est intéressant de voir leur progression, les kms qu'ils sont capables d'effectuer. 
Cette après midi 16h un vol d'une vingtaine de cigognes au dessus du fleuve le Rhône cherchaient des courants ascendants, il fallait aussi qu'elles luttent contre le vent du sud...elles ont pris de l'altitude et ont continué leur vol.

----------


## phacélie

Thomas n'a pas fait tout ce trajet en 24 h (enfin même pas, il ne vole pas de nuit et ne doit pas voler toute la journée non plus), j'espère que ce n'est pas le début de la fin de la transmission des données de sa balise...

----------


## Marinette91

Que des bonnes nouvelles 🙏 merci pour toutes ces informations bonne soirée 💐

----------


## LeonLola

Bonjour, le nid est resté vide cette nuit....

----------


## phacélie

Pareil ce soir, je crois.
Aujourd'hui, je ne sais pas si une cigogne y a été vue, moi je n'ai vu que des choucas dans le nid.
Il y a eu une mise à jour pour le déplacement de Thomas, son émetteur de balise fonctionne  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

Bonsoir,
Pas vu de cigogne au nid aujourd'hui.
À part ça les juvéniles de Sarralbe maintenant en Espagne sont tous situés dans des décharges au pointage du jour, Thomas a trouvé "la sienne" près de Girone, Mirabelle est toujours à côté de Saragosse, Alain, Noé et Saulus dans celle d'Almagro.

----------


## phacélie

Saulus en tête et Noé ont repris leur voyage, ils sont du côté de Cordoue.
Aux dernières nouvelles Mirabelle et Alain sont toujours sur leurs décharges respectives, Thomas se balade dans le secteur de la sienne.
RAS (pour ce que j'ai pu voir dans la journée) sur le nid, personne n'y était la nuit dernière.

----------


## phacélie

Bonsoir  :: 
Aujourd'hui je n'ai vu personne sur le nid (mais très peu regardé faut dire), personne ce soir non plus apparemment (il est dans le noir).

Du côté des cigogneaux, du Nord au Sud :
- Thomas est toujours dans le même secteur qui a l'air plutôt sympa entre forêt, lac, champs et étang.
- Mirabelle a quitté sa décharge et repris la route de la migration elle aussi.
- Alain est toujours sur la décharge d'Almagro.
- Saulus et Noé continuent leur voyage, ils approchent de Gibraltar, Saulus est apparemment en tête mais en fait ils doivent probablement être ensemble, c'est leur horaire de pointage qui est décalé.

----------


## phacélie

Ils sont gonflés aux DNA, ils ont pris une photo du nid lorrain de Sarralbe pour illustrer leur article sur les cigognes alsaciennes  :: 
https://www.dna.fr/insolite/2021/09/...nvol-en-alsace

----------


## LeonLola

Dans la gène il n'y a pas de plaisir :-), avouez, cette nichée est magnifique.... Nos petits poursuivent leur chemin, ils ont parcourus déjà beaucoup de kms.

----------


## phacélie

Bonsoir,
Les nouvelles du jour des voyageurs, du Sud au Nord, pour changer :
- Noé a quitté l'Europe, il passé le détroit de Gibraltar, il est aux portes de Rabat* au Maroc !  :: 
- Saulus a fait un refus d'obstacle, il n'a pas suivi, il a choisi de remonter au Nord, il semble être sur une ferme piscicole (et j'imagine qu'il n'est pas seul  :: ) entre le Guadalquivir et un parc national, au Sud-Ouest de Séville.
- Alain est toujours sur sa décharge et Mirabelle est retournée en arrière pour retrouver la sienne  :: 
- Thomas est juste à l'Est de Lérida.

Sinon, sur la webcam je n'ai vu que des pigeons, des choucas et autres p'tits zozios.  :: 



Edit : * Je viens de regarder de plus près, il est à Kénitra, une ville au Nord-Est de Rabat le long de la côte, dans ce que je crois être le site de la décharge "historique" de la ville ( un centre de tri et de valorisation des déchets étant censé la remplacer https://www.lopinion.ma/Gestion-des-...tra_a9470.html )

----------


## Marinette91

Merci pour ces nouvelles ☺️

----------


## phacélie

De rien, Marinette  :: 

Bon, ben aujourd'hui ils sont TOUS dans ou aux abords de décharges/centre de gestions des déchets.
Thomas a rejoint le "fast food" de Lérida au Sud de la ville, Mirabelle est dans le secteur du sien habituel, Alain est toujours dans le sien, Saulus est monté rejoindre celui de Séville et Noé est resté dans le même qu'hier. 

Une p'tite capture d'écran du jour du nid où les choucas s'affairent :

----------


## LeonLola

Bonjour, je viens de voir sur Animal Tracker une info sur Mirabelle, à t'elle perdue son GPS ou alors c'est le pire scénario. Vous avez toujours de bon résumé, vous pouvez nous en dire plus ?. (Phacelie, Framboise Sauvage) merci

----------


## phacélie

LeonLola, je viens d'aller voir, voilà ce qu'on peut lire sur Movebank :





> Death Comments
> died 2021-09-21 around noon ca. 125km ENE from Madrid, Spain. Carcass in woods, presumably predation.


Je traduis pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas l'anglais : 
"est morte le 21 septembre vers midi environ à 125 km Est/Nord-Est de Madrid, Espagne. Cadavre dans les bois, vraisemblablement prédation" 

C'est donc "le pire scénario" pour Mirabelle...

----------


## LeonLola

Merci Phacelie pour cette triste traduction. Quel dommage !

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Quelle tristesse..

----------


## phacélie

Oui, c'est triste pour Mirabelle, pour nous qui suivons ces cigogneaux, mais c'est la chaîne alimentaire s'il s'agit bien de prédation, Mirabelle a elle aussi tué tout un tas d'animaux pour vivre sa courte vie.
C'est peut-être déplacé de ma part mais j'éprouve plus de tristesse encore en pensant au décès "inutile" de Lorraine suite à sa collision avec un câble électrique.

----------


## Marinette91

🥲 chagrinée par cette triste nouvelle merci pour ces informations bonne journée

----------


## Hadji25

Bonjour,
Oui, cest vraiment une bien  triste nouvelle 🥲
Espérons que les trois autres vivront beaucoup plus longtemps. Mais nous ne le saurons jamais pour Chanel.

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour,
De la nichée 2021 de Maurice et Mélodie reste seulement Thomas avec une balise.
Pour la petite et pour France bleu qui n'a plus sa balise, on espère des nouvelles grâce aux observateurs de cigognes qui pourraient lire leur bague quand-même  :: 
http://www.ciconiafrance.fr

----------


## Lorami

Bonjour,
Thomas a pris ses quartiers près de Lleida (Lérida) en Espagne. J'y étais aussi, de passge hier. La température est clémente, aux alentours de 26 à 27 degrés, mais quelques orages. Donc, Thomas trouve facilement à boire. Il revient souvent sur la déchetterie locale, puis repart sur quelques kilomètres aux alentours. La belle vie...

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour, bienvenue et merci pour ton témoignage, Lorami  :: 

Oui, il trouve de l'eau, ses balades dans le secteur l'amènent régulièrement vers le cours d'eau qui passe au Nord de la ville et ces derniers jours l'ont amené aussi vers un plan d'eau qui se trouve dans l'enceinte d'un centre de soins de la faune sauvage juste à l'Ouest de Lérida :
https://afsanimalier.org/pages/centr...-de-vallcalent


Au Maroc, Noé ( qui est une fille tout comme Alain, je viens seulement de le voir sur movebank) fait des allers-retours de sa décharge à un plan d'eau aussi http://mapecology.ma/regions/lac-de-sidi-boughaba/

Dans le secteur plutôt aride ou elle se trouve, Alain doit avoir moins de facilités, il semble qu'il y ait quelques points d'eau genre retenue d'eau pour l'agriculture peut-être quand-même, pas facile à voir.

Quant à Saulus, il trouve de l'eau en faisant des allers-retours entre sa décharge et un canal. Son dernier pointage est bizarre, il se trouve dans un village mais on ne voit aucune trace de son trajet jusque là. Edit : ah ben si, le trajet est apparent maintenant.

----------


## phacélie

Bonsoir,
Thomas et Saulus font du tourisme de décharges à rebours du parcours migratoire, Thomas a rebroussé chemin et Saulus est parti plus au Nord.
Alain et Noé sont fidèles aux leurs.
Et on dirait que la balise de Mirabelle a été récupérée : elle semble se trouver dans une ville/un village et même si le tracé est fait par tronçons de lignes droites, les pointages sur le parcours pour y arriver se trouvent sur la route.

Quant au nid, je n'ai pas du tout regardé la webcam aujourd'hui mais il y a actuellement une touffe d'herbes vertes récemment apportée donc et un morceau de roseau(?) qui n'était pas à l'endroit où il se trouve maintenant, soit au centre du nid, quelqu'un a vu qui a fait ça ?
Edit : en fait l'herbe doit avoir poussé là et ce sont les choucas qui ont l'air de venir assez souvent qui ont déplacé le morceau de roseau
( curieuse que je suis, je suis allée regarder les vidéos archivées  ::  )

----------


## phacélie

14h24 : un drôle d'oiseau pille le nid !  ::  
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...9-30_14:15.mp4

----------


## Hadji25

Oui Phacélie, cest vraiment un drôle doiseau 🤔 
Il a même volé le doudou 😀 😲

----------


## Houitie

> 14h24 : un drôle d'oiseau pille le nid !  
> http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...9-30_14:15.mp4


Argh impossible de voir la video

----------


## phacélie

Ah oui, en fait ce sont des vidéos archivées visibles pendant 48 heures seulement.
Je te raconte (et pour ceux qui viendraient trop tard aussi): à 14h24 on voyait en ombre portée en bas à droite du nid une échelle être installée puis une personne monter jusqu'au nid, le monsieur cigogne de Sarralbe (Dominique Klein) coiffé d'une casquette est apparu dans le champ de la webcam, il a pris le chiffon/doudou dans lequel il a réuni les pelotes de réjection qu'il a récoltées sur le nid. 
( Ensuite il a fait coucou à la caméra, fait quelques photos et est reparti comme il était venu )
Voilà, tu n'as pas vu mais tu sais tout   ::

----------


## Houitie

Merci. Je cherchais un réel oiseau moi  ::

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Bonjour tout le monde  :Smile: 

Pour ceux qui nont pas vu le drôle doiseau
https://youtu.be/-PlRgVUHdD0

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

  

 

quelques images prises par Monsieur Cigogne, depuis LE nid. 
Merci à lui.



https://alsace.lpo.fr/index.php/le-repas-de-la-cigogne

----------


## LeonLola

Bonjour, merci pour ces précisions

----------


## Framboise sauvage

De rien. 
Bonne nuit.

----------


## phacélie

Bonsoir,

Du nouveau : Alain a enfin quitté sa décharge d'Almagro, elle a repris la migration, elle a bien tracé et se trouve au sud de Cordoue à présent ! Son dernier pointage est le long d'un cours d'eau  :Smile:  mais bon, toujours pas loin d'un centre de traitement de déchets où elle a transité avant, faut pas pousser non plus. ::

----------


## LeonLola

Bonjour, merci, car sur animal tracker plus de connection depuis 2 jours....

----------


## phacélie

Ah mince, ça ne marche toujours pas ?
Rien de neuf aujourd'hui, au cas où.
 Alain a l'air de vouloir garder sa nouvelle déchetterie et le cours d'eau qui va bien comme bases et les autres font pareil chacun dans leur secteur.

----------


## Lorami

Bonjour, 
Je n'étais plus revenue voir les images de la webcam de Sarralbe depuis quelques temps, et voilà que j'arrive au moment où une cigogne s'y trouve. J'ai pris une photo et je voudrais vous demander de l'identifier. Mais je ne sais comment la faire paraître.
Merci

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Hey, 
On a de la visite  :Smile:

----------


## LeonLola

Bonjour, 
Oh ! Surpriiise, vous savez qui est cette visiteuse ou visiteur ? Est ce Melodie, Maurice ? 
Ça fait du bien de revoir une cigogne...

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Bonjour 
Daprès la longueur du bec, beaucoup dinternautes disent que cest Maurice. Si cest bien lun des deux !! 
À suivre
Très bon week-end, ensoleillé jespère  ☀️

----------


## LeonLola

Bonjour
...... Qui que ce soit, il ou elle a passé la nuit au nid. 
Également bon week-end ensoleillé

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Star de la webcam. 
Les journalistes se larrachent !

https://www.republicain-lorrain.fr/i...u2KDlSRabnvkqk

Bon dimanche à tous et toutes.

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Bonjour tout le monde. 

Grande nouvelle : Chanel aurait été aperçue dans une volière ouverte qui est à 20 km de Sarralbe, au Val de Gueblange. 

cf photo de linternaute Elke Schelian

Nous en saurons plus probablement demain.

Bonne soirée.

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Daprès un message de la Clinique de Sarralbe, ce ne serait pas Chanel . 

À suivre
Bon week-end  :Smile:

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Voici une autre webcam, si vous êtes intéressés. 
https://livecam-pro.com/hoechstadt-rathaus.html

Bonne nuit.

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Désolée, triste
Thomas sen est allé, lui aussi

Contente que France Bleu et Chanel naient pas de GPS. 

Jespère par contre que vous tous allez bien. 
Prenez soin de vous.

----------


## ULTRA67

> Désolée, triste…
> Thomas s’en est allé, lui aussi…
> 
> Contente que France Bleu et Chanel n’aient pas de GPS. 
> 
> J’espère par contre que vous tous allez bien. 
> Prenez soin de vous.


ho mince , savez vous de quoi il est mort ?

----------


## Lorami

Bonjour
A ce stade, pas certains que Thomas soit mort. Seule info, son gps a été trouvé.
Attendons d'en savoir plus...

----------


## phacélie

Merci pour l'info Framboise...
C'est bien triste mais Dominique Klein rappelait dans l'article que tu as mis en lien plus haut qu'  « On sait que 70 % d’une couvée ne survit pas à sa première année », sur 5 ça donne 3,5, j'espère encore quand-même que les deux autres jeunes sans balise de la nichée feront un peu mentir les statistiques.

Comment ça "attendre d'en savoir plus" Lorami ?

Sur movebank, on peut lire :



> Death Comments
> predated 2021-11-24 around 6:00 in the morning near Lleida/ Catalonia.


D'après ce site qui reçoit les données des balises, il serait mort par prédation, donc, avant-hier vers 6h du matin.  :Frown: 
À cette heure là il fait nuit, il devait être perché quelque-part, un rapace nocturne ?
Le dernier pointage qui date d'hier se trouve dans un champ, mais sur le site je ne peux pas voir les positions par heure, contrairement à ce que l'application montre il me semble, est-ce que vous qui l'avez pouvez dire où il était vers cette heure-là ce jour là, voire mettre des copies d'écran ?

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Plusieurs personnes avaient alerté que Thomas était resté dans un champ alors quil avait lhabitude den repartir tous les soirs avec ses congénères. 

Il était peut-être affaibli et aurait pu être attaqué par un chien ou un renard (cest ce que jai lu). 


Un des responsables du programme GPS a donné des informations.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## phacélie

Merci beaucoup Framboise pour les explications.
80% de mortalité la première année... pauvres cigogneaux, encore pire que ce que disait Dominique Klein  :Frown:

----------


## LeonLola

Bonsoir, merci pour toutes ces informations, je suis très attristée par cette nouvelle. 
Bon Week-end  à vous tous

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Autre texte intéressant. 
  

les études permettent d’analyser les différents modes d’hivernage de ces oiseaux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bonne nuit et bon week-end,
Phacélie, Léon Lola, toutes et tous.

----------


## Framboise sauvage

https://livecam-pro.com/roettenbach-...brutplatz.html

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Hello

ce matin Maurice est passé dans LE nid …

----------


## LeonLola

Merci pour cette capture d'écran, ça fait trop plaisir de voir Maurice...

----------


## LeonLola

Je vous souhaite un joyeux Noël et une superbe nouvelle année 2022, avec des bonnes nouvelles de nos cigognes, de belles histoires de cigogneaux....

----------


## phacélie

::

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Bonjour à tous. 
Je vous souhaite également une belle fin dannée
Et après le retour du père Noël, cest le retour de Maurice apparemment!!
À bientôt pour une nouvelle nichée ..

----------


## Framboise sauvage

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/?fbclid=IwAR2vtUc12zeWZZN3nK3wusu5SpMX21QM421ZbyQ7  Kv33Zk6Vn_PodxO8dWw

----------


## Framboise sauvage



----------


## phacélie

Ooooh, merci Framboise  :Smile: 
 Je n'ai pas tout visionné, je ne sais pas s'il était là avant mais on le voit arriver là, à 15h44 (heure affichée donc 14h44 heure d'hiver si je ne me trompe) environ : http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...2-28_14:45.mp4
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...2-28_15:00.mp4
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...2-28_15:15.mp4
Départ 16h34 affiché http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...2-28_15:30.mp4
Retour 17h29 affiché  http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...2-28_16:30.mp4 : bricolage, nettoyage
En plus il y a le son ! On l'entend craqueter quand il arrive  :: 

http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...2-28_16:45.mp4
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...2-28_17:00.mp4 il se couche 
Etc puisqu'il est toujours là   :Smile:

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Coucou Phacélie 

Les affaires reprennent à Sarralbe!!!!

Et apparemment France Bleu FRUC aurait été identifiée aujourdhui au Maroc à Kenitra.. 
Ainsi que FREN une cigogne plus âgée qui viendrait aussi de Moselle.


 


Mais le U ressemble un peu à un V .. 
va savoir .

----------


## phacélie

On peut supposer que ce que l'observateur a vu est plus précis que ce qu'il a réussi à photographier, que c'est bien France bleu  :Smile: , en tout cas il paraît certain qu'il s'agit de lui, il l'a signalé là aussi http://www.ciconiafrance.fr
(Un peu triste quand-même de le voir ainsi que les autres oiseaux dans ce décor...)

Parti ce matin vers 8h19 (heure d'hiver), je ne sais pas s'il est revenu en journée mais Maurice est là de nouveau ce soir  ::  depuis 16h27 (heure d'hiver).

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Oui, lobservateur Mustapha était très sûr de lui. Et cest une autre personne qui a alors documenté la présence de FRUC sur le site internet. 
A la longue vue limage devait être effectivement meilleure que sur la photo. 

Maintenant tout le monde lui demande de chercher FRUE !!

Ce Mustapha est un vétérinaire vraiment charmant et attentionné. Il a recueilli beaucoup de cigognes en mauvais état. La dernière sest envolée de chez lui il y a peu de temps après de multiples essais. 

Il a indiqué aussi que beaucoup de cigognes remontent déjà du Maroc vers lEspagne. 

Et nous, nous attendons Mélodie maintenant!

Bonne soirée.

----------


## phacélie

Peut-être bien que Maurice attend Mélodie aussi, il est là de nouveau en ce moment.
Espérons que la grippe aviaire ne fait pas trop de ravage dans le coin (il me semble que la Moselle fait partie des départements particulièrement en alerte)... En Europe, elle a l'air virulente cette année, est-ce qu'il en a au Maroc, ce gentil vétérinaire en parle-t-il ?

Ça serait chouette s'il repérait la petite aussi avec sa longue vue en tout cas.

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Bonne année à vous tous, ainsi quà nos amies cigognes!!

----------


## Framboise sauvage

bonjour à tous,
Maurice est là… il attend sa douce …. 

belle journée à vous.

----------


## phacélie

Retour des caches gris sur l'image ce soir avec changement de cadrage, heureusement parce qu'hier il y a eu des chassés-croisés, il y avait au moins deux cigognes à Sarralbe et c'était pas facile de les reconnaître vu qu'elles se posaient tour à tour sur le bord distal du nid et qu'on ne voyait presque que les pattes ( bon, à cette heure, on ne voit pas grand-chose, le mode infrarouge n'est pas activé, on devine juste que Maurice est là couché).

----------


## Hadji25

Bonjour à tout le monde et mes meilleurs vux pour cette nouvelle année.
Quel bonheur de revoir Maurice sur le nid !!!

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Hello

Beaucoup de bagarres pour le nid ce matin …
 replay http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...1-05_09:30.mp4

----------


## phacélie

Coucou !

Altercations dans le nid-même ce midi http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...1-06_12:00.mp4

(Est-ce que ça ne pourrait pas être des retrouvailles avec Mélodie ( se saluent assez longuement avant que ça ne dégénère) ?
Début de parade un peu... "musclée" ? Ou il croit que c'est elle puis non finalement ? Ou il ne veut plus d'elle ?  ::  )

----------


## phacélie

http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...1-06_14:45.mp4
Une cigogne (?) est bien installée dans le nid depuis un moment, Maurice (?) revient vers le milieu de la vidéo, elle reste couchée, ils se saluent, Maurice la chasse.
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...1-06_15:15.mp4
À nouveau, une installée chassée par l'autre à la fin de la vidéo.



Et puis là... les deux se saluent et restent un petit peu ensemble sans agression sur le nid ! 
Alors Maurice et Mélodie, ou pas ?!  :: 




Pour le voir en replay, c'est là : http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...1-06_15:45.mp4

edit : de nouveau  :Smile:  à la fin là : http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...1-06_16:00.mp4

----------


## phacélie

::

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Hello
Ouiiii, après plusieurs cigognes chassées 
Beaucoup de coups de bec .
Voilà un couple qui va passer la nuit dans LE nid . 
Est-ce Maurice&Mélodie ?
Peut-être ne le saura-t-on jamais. 
à moins de réaliser des tests génétiques lors de la prise de sang des cigogneaux et de les comparer à ceux de Chanel par exemple.. 
Bonne nuit. 


Et les caches ont été supprimés youpii!

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Et à 5:12 le pacte est scellé!! ♥️

----------


## phacélie

Ça réchauffe avec le temps qu'il fait  :: 

(Sinon, pour les tests génétiques, ils se font à partir d'une plume il me semble et je crois bien que la petite n'y avait pas eu droit, seuls les équipés de balises l'ont eu. Mais j'ai bien l'impression de la reconnaître, que c'est bien Mélodie qui est là.)

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Effectivement Chanel na pas bénéficié dun test génétique ! Alors on peut comparer avec ses frères ou surs ::

----------


## phacélie

Troisième nuit d'absence au nid... Il fait meilleur au centre d'enfouissement de déchets/ça chauffe peut-être ?

----------


## LeonLola

Bonjour, ce matin grand nettoyage du nid. Je ne reconnais pas si c'est Mélodie ou Maurice... 
Bonne journée

----------


## phacélie

Je pense que c'était Maurice qui était là hier toute la matinée jusqu'en début d'après-midi.
Il est revenu en fin d'après-midi et a passé la nuit sur le nid, il l'a quitté vers 8h15.

----------


## phacélie

Le nid est resté vide la nuit dernière.

Actuellement les zamoureux sont là  ::

----------


## phacélie

Hier soir, ils étaient tous les deux au nid




Ce soir Maurice y est seul

----------


## LeonLola

Bonjour, les cigognes commencent leur migration, un vol d'une cinquantaine d'oiseaux remontent la vallée du Rhône. Vol Aperçu ce midi à Valence (26).

----------


## phacélie

Merci pour l'info LeonLola  :: 
On comprend pourquoi Maurice est souvent sur son nid, il le garde.
(Lundi et mardi, il m'a semblé que c'était Mélodie qui y était seule.)

----------


## phacélie

Il y a eu un changement d'angle de vue de la caméra ce matin, on a plus accès à ce que Maurice peut observer depuis son nid !






Edit : peut-être pour pouvoir voir arriver les voyageuses ?

Edit 2 : en attendant, c'est sympa d'avoir pu le suivre après qu'il ait décollé du nid vers 12h50 et soit allé, semblait-il, dans le pré bordé d'arbres en arrière-plan de l'image.  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour,

Le cadrage a de nouveau changé, c'est un peu dommage mais c'est vrai qu'on voit un peu mieux le nid lui-même comme ça.




> Est-ce Maurice&Mélodie ?
> Peut-être ne le saura-t-on jamais.


Les éternelles disputes à propos du choix de l'emplacement des nouvelles branches apportées où elle râle et a toujours le dernier mot ainsi que les insistantes "papouilles-tête" qu'elle prodigue toujours à Maurice ne me laissent personnellement plus de doute, c'est bien Mélodie, c'est bien le même couple  :: 









Il semble qu'il y ait un nouveau chiffon entre les touffes d'herbes, le futur doudou ?


Quant aux cigogneaux balisés appartenant à l'étude sarralbigeoise de l'an dernier, ils ne semblent pas (encore ?) faire partie des oiseaux qui ont entamé la migration de retour vers leur lieu de naissance.
Noé est toujours au Maroc même si elle semble séjourner un peu plus près de Gilbraltar, Saulus et Alain toujours au Sud de l'Espagne, vers Séville et Cordoue.



Edit  ::

----------


## LeonLola

Bonjour, 
Le Dauphiné libéré relate ce jour, un vol de 150 cigognes hier au dessus de Valence... 
J'ai également vue dans le nid un doudou.....

----------


## phacélie

Ah ben ce peut-être-futur-doudou n'en sera finalement pas un, il a été éjecté du nid par Maurice en l'absence de Mélodie très rapidement après son apparition dans le nid. 

Hier soir ils ont subi un orage avec de la grêle, les pauvres, et ce matin ils ne devaient pas avoir bien chaud, leur plumage paraissait gelé par endroits.







Heureusement, ensuite, le soleil est sorti  :: 



Bon, je voulais mettre plus d'images mais ça ne passe pas. :: 
Actuellement , après avoir fait sa toilette dans une jolie lumière de soleil couchant, Maurice somnole plus ou moins en attendant le retour de sa belle.

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour  :Smile: 

Les préparatifs en vue de la ponte progressent, de nombreux accouplements même nocturnes, consolidation du nid, apports de branches et de litière où un chiffon a de nouveau sa place.

 

Maurice, très empressé auprès de Mélodie qui semble trouver parfois qu'il exagère, s'attaque aussi au câble de la caméra avec autant d'énergie que d'assiduité, il l'a bien amoché  ::  on le voit en ombre portée sur leur plumage :





Là, il est à l'oeuvre, on voit l'ombre de son bec qui le saisit  : 



J'espère qu'il ne peut pas prendre un coup de jus au moins...

----------


## phacélie

Il me semble que ça fait plus de 24 heures que Mélodie n'est pas revenue au nid, que Maurice, lui, ne l'a pas quitté...  :: 

Edit : elle a réapparu  :Smile:  il est resté avec elle environ 1/2 heure, plusieurs accouplements ( ou tentatives de  :: ) puis il est (enfin) parti faire un tour

----------


## phacélie

Pris sur le fait et paf, caméra infrarouge mode on, tout juste le temps de reprendre patte sur le nid.





"Puisqu'on ne peut pas avoir un peu d'intimité, j'vais m'coucher" signé Maurice.

----------


## Doughy

bonjour me revoilà j'avais perdu mon accès internet 
j'ai vu la semaine dernière  ou fin février une cigogne baguée sur le nid vers 12h . il était tout seul . Et d'un seul coup Maurice ou Mélodie est arrivé et a éjecté l'intrus manu militari ...... qui n'a pas demandé son  reste .

----------


## manoe

Hâte de voir les premiers oeufs  :: 
D'après Dominique Klein alias Monsieur Cigogne  "Je ne suis pas devin mais normalement elle va pondre vers le 10-15 mars à moins qu'on ait une période de froid. Si on a du -10, -15, la ponte sera décalée. Je pense que vers le 15 mars ça va démarrer et qu'on aura au moins 4 ufs."

----------


## phacélie

> bonjour me revoilà j'avais perdu mon accès internet 
> j'ai vu la semaine dernière  ou fin février une cigogne baguée sur le nid vers 12h . il était tout seul . Et d'un seul coup Maurice ou Mélodie est arrivé et a éjecté l'intrus manu militari ...... qui n'a pas demandé son  reste .


C'est encore arrivé ce matin  :: 
Je n'ai pas vu si la cigogne intruse était baguée.

Edit : j'ai cherché les images sur le site de replay, mais il manque le créneau horaire de 8h-8h15, ça a dû se produire à ce moment-là.





> Hâte de voir les premiers oeufs 
> D'après Dominique Klein alias Monsieur Cigogne  "Je ne suis pas devin mais normalement elle va pondre vers le 10-15 mars à moins qu'on ait une période de froid. Si on a du -10, -15, la ponte sera décalée. Je pense que vers le 15 mars ça va démarrer et qu'on aura au moins 4 ufs."


Aha, tu as un compte fb, manoe, n'hésite pas à nous transmettre les avis du spécialiste !  :: 
Ce matin, il y a eu une intervention au nid avec interruption de l'image, pour réparer le câble de la caméra esquinté par Maurice, je suppose.

Edit : il venait justement encore de s'y attaquer, il a manifestement été inquiété par l'échelle et le bipède qu'il a vu arriver, on le voit avec le plumage tout serré et il s'en va un peu en catastrophe :
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...3-11_08:45.mp4
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...3-11_09:00.mp4   (ensuite il manque 3/4 d'heure d'images sur le site)

----------


## manoe

Non, pas de compte fb. Je me dis depuis longtemps qu'il faudrait que j'en crée un car c'est parfois pénalisant...
Sinon, j'avais trouvé l'info sur radiomelodie  ::

----------


## phacélie

Je venais juste d'éditer mon message au-dessus du coup, je vois le tien.
Ah, radiomélodie, bien sûr, je n'y pense pas  assez.

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Bonjour tout le monde,

le câble était effectivement bien abîmé. 
(photo il y a 6 jours S Thores)

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Et si vous êtes intéressés par dautres nids. 
En Briere 

Deux ufs dans le nid 1 et un uf dans le nid 2 (aujourdhui à midi!)

https://www.acrola.fr/cameras/

----------


## une chti'mi

ici aussi c'est possible : http://www.acrola.fr/cameras/ 
c'est en Loire-Atlantique

ils ont une page fb également : https://fr-fr.facebook.com/pg/ACROLA...=page_internal

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Le câble passe maintenant à lintérieur du tube  
et Momo boude  ::  il na plus rien à mâchouiller. 

  

bonne soirée  ::

----------


## phacélie

Peut-être qu'il est content qui sait ? Après tout, il n'y a plus ce machin qui l'agaçait  :: 

Pour les nids de Brière, j'avais déjà essayé de les suivre l'an dernier mais il y a sans cesse des arrêts, voire carrément des interruptions de l'image ici  :: 

En revanche je regarde de temps à autre le nid de Bavière sur le site de replay, il  a une telle différence de taille entre le mâle et la femelle que c'est facile de les reconnaître, on les voit sous un angle qui restaure les belles proportions de ces gracieux oiseaux et puis le paysage est sympa, malheureusement il n'y a pas de son. Chez eux, c'est le mâle qui fait des "papouilles-tête" à sa dulcinée  ::

----------


## Framboise sauvage

Bonjour,

Ce matin

La crise du logement à Sarralbe, chez les cigognes, entraîne des batailles féroces . Au début de la vidéo cest un couple dintrus (bague verte et bague blanche). Mélodie et Maurice arrivent à le déloger coup de bec et course dans le ciel. Le souci cest que la ponte approche  🥚🐣


https://youtu.be/dNj-glGHUpk

----------


## phacélie

Il y a eu d'autres bagarres depuis ?
La ponte approche... pas si vite que ça quand-même, toujours pas commencée, peut-être comme l'an dernier vers le 20 mars ?
En revanche la petite femelle du couple de Bavière a pondu son premier oeuf vers 23h50 le 16, ça faisait à peine quelques jours que le couple avait apporté des herbes sèches pour un peu de confort au milieu de leur grand nid, je vous mets une p'tite capture d'écran juste après la ponte :


Vous avez suivi les nids d'acrola pour savoir combien d'oeufs il y a maintenant ?

----------


## phacélie

Deuxième oeuf pondu en Bavière vers 22h35 cette nuit je pense, toujours rien à l'horizon à Sarralbe.

----------


## phacélie

Trois oeufs en Bavière.

----------


## betty44

ca y est : le premier oeuf est pondu ! trop cool, mais ils ne le couvent pas...  ::  ::

----------


## LeonLola

Ah oui ! Cool le premier oeuf...

----------


## phacélie

Ouiii, je viens de voir ça ! 

Ce n'est pas anormal qu'ils ne le couvent pas tout de suite.
C'est toujours ça de pris pour qu'il n'y ait pas trop d'écart entre la naissance du premier et du dernier, et puis le confort n'y est pas vraiment. Là je vois que Maurice s'affaire, j'espère qu'il va améliorer ça pendant que Mélodie se repose un peu.
Je vais aller voir le replay.

Bienvenue parmi nous, betty  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

La ponte a l'air d'avoir eu lieu à 12h04.

----------


## betty44

merci pour ces précieuses informations Phacélie  ::  Je suis ce couple depuis l'année dernière et c'est vraiment trop bien

----------


## manoe

Ponte confirmée à 12h08, mais Phacelie toujours au top de l'info m'a devancée  :: 
On pourra l'appeler Désiré(e) celui(celle) là !

----------


## phacélie

Je t'en prie  ::  et oui c'est chouette, merci vraiment à la mairie de Sarralbe pour cette caméra avec le son, en plus cette année, on peut incruster la vidéo dans le coin de l'écran en faisant autre chose si on veut  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Coucou manoe  :: , il a attendu le printemps picétou  ::

----------


## phacélie

L'oeuf a dû avoir le temps de sécher, Maurice se colle à la couvaison.

----------


## phacélie

Mélodie en a profité pour aller faire un tour, elle vient de faire un passage éclair au nid, peut-être juste pour vérifier que Maurice assure  ::

----------


## Framboise sauvage

.. 
Mélodie a cassé la coquille, puis a écrasé l'oeuf dans son bec et a jeté la coquille vers 18h50. L'instinct des animaux peut laisser penser que l'oeuf n'était pas viable ... 

La nature faisant en général bien les choses, attendons le second uf . 

Bonne soirée.

----------


## phacélie

En visionnant les images, je me suis demandé si l'oeuf n'avait pas une coquille fragile/trop fine, si elle n'était pas fêlée et peut-être même suintante.


Pour patienter, un petit tour en Bavière : 4 oeufs couvés par môman et retour de pôpa. 






Edit : et une petite vidéo publiée aujourd'hui https://www.republicain-lorrain.fr/i...le-departement
J'y ai appris que les cigognes pouvaient jeûner 10 à 15 jours.

----------


## Hadji25

Bonjour à tous
 Mélodie a pondu son deuxième 🥚

----------


## betty44

Bonjour à tous, oui ça y est  ::  cette nuit ?

----------


## phacélie

Oui, cette nuit, dans la soirée je pense.

----------


## phacélie

Cette fois-ci, ils ne le couvent pas vraiment pour l'instant, on dirait.


Pendant ce temps, 5 oeufs en Bavière :

----------


## betty44

Bonjour Phacélie  :Embarrassment:  sur quel site peut-on regarder les cigognes en Bavière ?

----------


## manoe

> Cette fois-ci, ils ne le couvent pas vraiment pour l'instant, on dirait.


Je crois que la couvaison n'est qu'intermittente avant le 3e oeuf afin qu'il n'y ait pas trop de différence de croissance entre les cigogneaux et qu'ils puissent tous ensuite se nourrir de façon équivalente sans que les plus "forts" ne pénalisent les plus "faibles".

----------


## phacélie

Oui, je disais ça parce qu'il m'avait semblé qu'ils étaient restés plus longtemps d'affilée sur le premier, mais bon, il a vite été cassé en fait.
Monsieur cigogne disait dans cet article https://www.republicain-lorrain.fr/e...z-les-cigognes que la couvaison commençait vraiment à partir du deuxième oeuf.

Ici en direct, betty, pour les cigognes de Bavière https://www.wetter.com/hd-live-webca...560d13e66ad05/ ou là sur les 48 dernières heures : http://rottenbach.grenoble.ninja

----------


## betty44

Merci beaucoup Phacélie  ::

----------


## phacélie

:Smile:

----------


## manoe

Bravo Melo  ::

----------


## phacélie

::

----------


## manoe

Et de trois  ::

----------


## LeonLola

Trop bien !

----------


## phacélie

Le dernier ? J'espère que oui...

----------


## phacélie

Ça bouge du côté des voyageuses !
Noé est remontée en Espagne et Saulus s'apprête à franchir la frontière française, on dirait !

À Sarralbe il pleut :



Si seulement ça pouvait avoir aussi pour effet de nettoyer un peu la caméra parce que la nuit, on n'y voit pas grand-chose.

----------


## phacélie

Il y en a 5 ce matin.

Mélodie vient de se lever, s'apprête à aller fair un tour :

----------


## phacélie

Ça y est, Saulus est rentré en France, il se trouvait au dernier pointage movebank à l'ouest de l'Hérault.
 Alain et Noé sont toujours en Espagne mais continuent de remonter elles aussi.

----------


## phacélie

Il neigeote à Sarralbe. Maurice apporte des branches, Mélodie s'est calfeutrée en ramenant les herbes autour d'elle.



En Bavière il a vraiment neigé :

----------


## betty44

Et ben dis donc il a bien neigé !  ::

----------


## phacélie

À Sarralbe, il pleut, Maurice tout trempé a semblé bien content de voir arriver Mélodie pour la relève.
Il s'est égoutté et ébroué dans le vent avant de prendre les airs :














Et en Bavière, ça tangue  :: , c'est la première fois que je vois ces mouvements, pourtant il me semble bien qu'il y a déjà eu du vent, j'espère que c'est juste la caméra qui bouge et pas le nid ou son support qui aurait pris du jeu : 
http://rottenbach.grenoble.ninja/rot...4-07_17:00.mp4

----------


## phacélie

Petites nouvelles des voyageuses : Saulus  a quitté le couloir de migration et séjourne  dans le Tarn pendant que Noé et Alain qui ont passé la frontière tout récemment suivent et remontent rapidement ce couloir par lequel elles étaient toutes descendues l'an dernier pour aller hiverner.

----------


## Hadji25

Merci pour les nouvelles.
Je me demande si Noé va revenir sur le nid ?

----------


## phacélie

Ce nid, LE nid ?
Ce n'est pas celui où elle est née, elle est née dans un nid à Keskastel comme sa soeur Alain, c'est un village tout proche de Sarralbe.
Ensuite je ne sais pas ce qu'il (Saulus*) et elles vont faire, mais si l'idée de revenir sur leur nid de naissance leur prend, je crois que les parents vont les virer.  :: 

(* lui, il est né à Sarralbe, il est tombé de son nid qui se trouvait sur l'église si je me souviens bien )

----------


## phacélie

D'après le dernier pointage vu sur movebank :
- Noé a tracé, est arrivée en Lorraine ! Elle est au sud de Metz.
- Alain est allée vers la Suisse, elle se trouve au sud de Bâle.
- Saulus se trouve toujours dans le même coin du Tarn au sud de Gaillac.

Pas un souffle d'air à Sarralbe aujourd'hui, ils ont eu chaud sur le nid, Mélodie a chaud encore à cette heure :



Pièce jointe 457946

Maurice vient d'arriver, il a pris son tour :

----------


## Gribouille19

Bonjour. Je suis nouvelle sur la discussion.  
Je narrive pas à ouvrir la pièce jointe.

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour et bienvenue Gribouille19, c'est "réparé", j'ai rechargé l'image.
Mais je n'arrive pas à enlever le lien qui ne donne rien, il faut juste l'ignorer.

Edit : chaud, fait chaud encore aujourd'hui :

----------


## phacélie

Pour celles et ceux qui n'ont pas de problème pour bien voir les caméras d'acrola (ce qui n'est pas mon cas, du coup j'y vais rarement), je venais juste dire qu'i y a 2 petits cigogneaux qui sont nés pour l'instant dans le nid 2 :






Quant au nid 1, ça a l'air compliqué cette année :/ , il reste un seul oeuf dans le nid, non éclos :





Je vous mets le lien vers leur page, il y a des explications : http://www.acrola.fr/cameras/


Sinon, en Bavière, les éclosions devraient commencer très bientôt d'après mes calculs ( si je ne me suis pas trompée  :: )

----------


## phacélie

Acrola, suite : parmi les nombreux bugs, j'ai quand-même pu voir un troisième poussin sortir de l'oeuf sur le nid 2 :

----------


## LeonLola

Merci Phacélie pour vos messages, photos et liens.

----------


## phacélie

Deux petits bouts sont nés entre hier soir tard et tôt ce matin dans le nid des cigognes de Bavière  :Big Grin: 



À Sarralbe, Maurice s'agace toujours du poteau support de la caméra qui semble le gêner pour disposer les branches comme il le souhaite.



(L'angle de vue  a été modifié, certes on voit tout le nid mais c'est pas terrible je trouve : quand ils sont debout, souvent on ne voit pas leur tête voire on n'aperçoit que leurs pattes. :/)

----------


## betty44

Bonjour Phacélie, je suis d'accord avec vous pour la position de la caméra : c'est vraiment pas terrible...  ::

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour betty, on peut supposer que c'est pour mieux voir les éclosions, mais comme ce n'est pas pour tout de suite, je me demande pourquoi ils ont fait ça...

Un troisième poussin sort de son oeuf  en Bavière, on peut le voir ici s'en extraire :
http://rottenbach.grenoble.ninja/rot...4-22_13:45.mp4
http://rottenbach.grenoble.ninja/rot...4-22_14:15.mp4

----------


## phacélie

Dans le nid 2 d'acrola, un quatrième poussin est sorti du dernier oeuf, la différence de taille avec le premier né est énorme :/

----------


## phacélie

Hier soir il commençait à sortir de son oeuf, ils sont quatre à présent dans le nid en Bavière :

----------


## phacélie

Pièce jointe 458195



Pièce jointe 458194

----------


## phacélie

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais les photos ne s'affichent pas, en cliquant sur les liens je les vois, j'espère qu'il en est de même pour vous.
C'était pour vous montrer la nichée au complet en Bavière, le petit cinquième est né cette nuit.

----------


## LeonLola

Désolée Phacélie, pour les pièces jointes, l'écran reste noir... 
Dommage... 
Merci quand même, ce qui compte c'est l'attention, :-)

----------


## Benoît38



----------


## Hadji25

Bonsoir,
Il me semble que je viens de voir un ou deux petits 😀 lorsque Mélodie ( ou Maurice) sest levée

----------


## ptite'fleur

Le 27.04 à 15h32 il y avait 2 naissances et un troisième qui sortait

----------


## LeonLola

Petit reportage ce jour au 13 h00 de TF1 sur la naissance des 3 petits cigognaux.

----------


## Hadji25

En effet, un très beau reportage 👍

----------


## phacélie

Bonsoir,  bienvenue parmi nous Benoît38 et ptite'fleur !
J'ai de grrrooos problèmes de connexion, ça raaaame, du coup je n'essaierai même pas de poster des photos.
J'ai juste péniblement réussi à voir sur la webcam de Sarralbe un quatrième poussin exténué comme tout juste sorti de sa coquille, qu'il n'y avait plus que les deux plus gros cigogneaux sur le nid 2 d'acrola et qu'il semble en rester seulement trois sur le nid en Bavière :/

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour,
Petit cinquième est sorti de sa coquille à Sarralbe ce matin.
Désolée, problème internet toujours pas résolu, pas possible de charger une image ici.

----------


## betty44

Bonjour Phacélie, oui pas facile quand la connexion n'est pas au rendez-vous  :: . Courage et merci pour l'info concernant le 5ème : ils sont tous trop mignons ::

----------


## phacélie

Ce matin vers 7h30 les deux plus petits étaient devant, bien placés lors du repas :



Lors du repas qui vient d'avoir lieu, le petit dernier était derrière, je ne pense pas qu'il ait pu manger quelque-chose :/

 

Dernières positions des voyageuses :
- au sud vers Agen c'est Saulus qui semble se diriger vers l'Atlantique.
- en Allemagne, d'ouest en est, Noé et Alain.

----------


## phacélie

Tout a l'air de bien se passer à Sarralbe, bon les petits sont cracras  ::  mais sinon tout le monde mange bien :



Les 2 petits bibendums d'acrola vont bien également :



En Bavière les 3 petits  se portent bien aussi :

----------


## phacélie

Ça pousse !

----------


## phacélie

Les pères veillent sur leurs rejetons dans la paix du soir   ::

----------


## Gribouille19

Merci pour toutes ces nouvelles.
Mais javoue que je nai pas tout suivi.  Je connais Maurice et Mélodie,  mais pas les deux autres. Où se trouvent-ils ?

----------


## phacélie

Le nid sur la deuxième photo juste au-dessus se trouve en Bavière, celui qu'on voit sur la troisième est situé dans le Parc de Brière.

Les loupiots font honneur au repas que Maurice* vient de servir à Sarralbe :





* Edit : ah non, pardon, c'est Mélodie qui est là

----------


## billois1

Bonjour tous,
je suis nouveau sur le forum, en 2021 j'ai suivi  Mélodie et Maurice de la ponte au départ en Espagne et au Maroc des  petits et des copains lorrains et le retour des survivants sur notre  territoire, et biensûr cette année depuis le retour de Maurice puis  Mélodie et l'arrivée des 5 petits.
Actuellement j'observe que les  rations servies aux petits sont de plus en plus maigres, et souvent  constituées d'herbe, l'année dernière les petits ne se sont jamais  agressés entre eux, cette année je l'ai observé à plusieurs reprises au  moment des repas. Avec la séchresse et les températures élevés pour la  saison, Mélodie et Maurice ne doivent plus trouver grand chose dans les  prés aux alentours pour le servir au petits, et je pense quils sont en  souffrance. J'espère me tromper biensûr, et j'espère que la météo leur  sera plus favorable prochainement.

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour et bienvenue billois1,

L'année dernière Maurice avait attaqué méchamment/cherché à tuer sans doute la plus petite à plusieurs reprises, probablement parce qu'il était difficile aussi de leur apporter assez de nourriture, heureusement (pour elle et pour nous qui les regardons) elle avait survécu. Malheureusement cette année ça recommence, cette fois c'est Mélodie qui s'est déjà attaquée violemment au plus petit, au moins deux reprises, hier soir et ce midi, je ne suis pas sûre d'arriver à regarder encore  :Frown:

----------


## manoe

Le 5e petit vient d'etre tué et jeté hors du nid  :: 
Je sais que c'est la dure loi de la nature mais je ne regarderai plus la webcam...

----------


## Aniky

> Le 5e petit vient d'etre tué et jeté hors du nid 
> Je sais que c'est la dure loi de la nature mais je ne regarderai plus la webcam...


oh j ai regardé tout a l heure et elle lui fisait rien T__T

----------


## Alantka

Je suis complètement néophyte en matière de cigognes, et je ne m'y connais que très peu en oiseaux en général, donc désolée si la question paraît un peu bête ; pourquoi les parents cigognes tuent leurs petits ? Ils ne sont pas considérés comme viables, pas assez forts pour survivre et les parents ne souhaitent pas "s'encombrer" d'une bouche de plus à nourrir ?

----------


## Aniky

Manque de nourriture pour nourrir tout le monde, petit malade, aprfois stress.

----------


## Alantka

Merci pour la réponse  :Smile: 
Repose en paix petit bébé cigogne  ::

----------


## manoe

Je suis loin d'être une pro, et que les spécialistes me corrigent si je me trompe, mais je crois qu'il n'est pas rare qu'un des parents (généralement le mâle) decide du droit de vie et de mort sur un cigogneau si ce dernier est considéré comme trop faible pour survivre, et aussi si les ressources alimentaires se révèlent non suffisantes, ce qui permet d'augmenter les chances de survie des oisillons restants. 
Perso, j'avais déjà eu bcp de mal a regarder hier les attaques contre Petitou qui me semblait d'ailleurs très faible tout à l'heure comparé au reste de la fratrie, mais les images de sa mise à mort m'ont bouleversée et me hantent. Je ne suivrai plus les news du groupe Facebook dédié auxquelles j'étais pourtant assidue mais là, suis sans doute trop sensible, mais je ne peux plus...

----------


## Alantka

Courage Manoe, même si on sait que ce sont effectivement les lois de la nature, les images peuvent parfois être très difficiles.  ::

----------


## manoe

Ooops, désolée, Aniky avait déjà répondu. 
Pardon pour le doublon

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Courage Manoe, même si on sait que ce sont effectivement les lois de la nature, les images peuvent parfois être très difficiles.


Je sais Alantka mais, fût-ce la loi de la nature, la cruauté si injuste de Melodie envers ce pauvre petit dont le seul tort était d'être le dernier né m'est insupportable et me vrille jusqu'aux tripes.

----------


## phacélie

Pauvre petit... Je pressentais que ça allait arriver, "pour de bon" cette fois, j'ai trouvé l'attaque de ce midi très violente.
En espérant que ça s'arrête là, que le plus petit des quatre qui restent ne subira pas le même sort.
Si seulement il ne faisait pas si chaud et sec...

----------


## phacélie

Maurice est venu relever Mélodie il y a une vingtaine de minutes, il a régurgité seulement de quoi faire un tout petit repas expédié en 10 secondes par les petits :/

----------


## Alantka

Je viens de voir les images du petit éjecté du nid, difficile à regarder en effet  ::  Monsieur Cigogne est apparemment allé récupérer le petit corps sans vie.
Bien léger repas ce soir en effet  :Frown:

----------


## phacélie

Mélodie leur a apporté un autre petit repas quand elle est revenue environ deux heures plus tard.

La pluie arrive à Sarralbe  :Smile: 




Des averses et des orages sont prévus cet après-midi, j'espère qu'il y aura vraiment de l'eau pour imbiber les sols afin que les parents puissent mieux trouver de quoi se nourrir et nourrir leur petits.

----------


## Aniky

Le petit serait mort dans tous les cas si sa  Maman ne l'avait pas tué: 
"Dominique Klein a ramassé l’oisillon mort. Il pesait 480 grammes, ce qui  est peu. Il l’a autopsié et il a découvert dans son estomac « une  énorme boule de gazon ». Le cigogneau n° 5 allait inéluctablement mourir  sous peu. Sa maman n’a fait qu’accélérer les choses… « Le gazon, les  cigognes ne le digèrent pas. Son estomac était plein à craquer. Il  allait mourir d’une occlusion intestinale. »"

----------


## phacélie

Merci pour l'info Aniky.
Du coup, une question que je ne m'étais jamais posée : les petits ne savent pas régurgiter* comme les adultes ce qu'ils ne peuvent digérer ?

Sinon, j'ai guetté la pluie sur la webcam, il n'y a pas eu grand-chose finalement :/


Edit : *en fait il me semble que les pelotes de réjection/régurgitation sont normalement constituées d'éléments secs/durs, type os, poils, plumes...
Mais d'un autre côté je me souviens de ces cigogneaux qui avaient "vomi" un long moment après l'avoir ingéré tour à tour un "truc" volumineux qui ne paraissait pas dur ou sec (que visiblement ils n'arrivaient pas à digérer) rapporté de la décharge l'an dernier  ::  
Mais en tout cas, ils étaient plus âgés que ne l'était ce pauvre petit bout.

----------


## Aniky

J'ai déjà vu des pigeonneaux régurgiter mais uniquement si liquide. Souvent on a plutôt a faire à un blocage de jabot et le petit fini par mourir sauf si intervention humaine :/

EDIT: et le monsieur avait dit que c'était aussi dû a la chaleur/secheresse  qui faisait qu'il n'y avait plus assez à manger pour tout le monde :/

----------


## LeonLola

Merci pour ces précisions.

----------


## phacélie

> J'ai déjà vu des pigeonneaux régurgiter mais uniquement si liquide. Souvent on a plutôt a faire à un blocage de jabot et le petit fini par mourir sauf si intervention humaine :/
> 
> EDIT: et le monsieur avait dit que c'était aussi dû a la chaleur/secheresse  qui faisait qu'il n'y avait plus assez à manger pour tout le monde :/


Je comprends pour les pigeonneaux, mais ce ne sont pas des carnivores.
Quand les parents apportent des petites proies comme des grenouilles, serpents ou rongeurs, les cigogneaux doivent savoir régurgiter  j'imagine.

Oui, la chaleur et la sécheresse, la diminution de la biodiversité aussi...:/

----------


## Hadji25

Bonjour, 
Un des parents vient de donner à manger aux petits.
Il me semble que le plus petit à avaler quelque chose de gris/blanc, ressemblant à un morceau de chiffon ou peut-être de plastique. Jespère quil ny aura pas pour lui de graves répercussions.

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour,

Ce matin, il y en a un qui ne mange pas :/ l'un des deux plus petits, mais il ne me semble pas que ce soit le plus petit.

Edit : Si finalement, ça pourrait bien être le plus petit, en tout cas il me semble que c'est celui dont les petites plumes noires le long des ailes sont le moins longues.

----------


## Hadji25

Oui il me semble aussi que cest le plus petit et il me paraît fébrile.
Il est un peu à lécart des autres et ne bouge pas beaucoup.

----------


## phacélie

Il va mieux on dirait, il a mangé en tout cas, au "goûter" avec Maurice et ce soir avec Mélodie.
Ce soir, c'est un des grands qui n'a pas mangé, mais il faut dire qu'au goûter, il a avalé un énoooorme morceau qu'il devait toujours avoir pas loin dans le tube digestif. 
Ils avaient soif m'a-t-il semblé à la façon dont ils prenaient leur bec de leur mère dans le leur mais il n'ont pas eu d'eau.

----------


## phacélie

Toujours pas fameuse, la forme du petit :/

----------


## Gribouille19

Jai limpression quils ne sont plus que trois, ce matin.

----------


## Hadji25

Oui, il ny en a plus que trois sur le nid. Le pauvre petit qui était mal en point a dû mourir cette nuit. Quelle tristesse 😢 Cest lhécatombe cette année.

----------


## Hadji25

Et jespère de tout cur que les parents ne lont pas tué de la même manière que Petitou

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je viens encore de les observer et il me semble que le petit cadavre est encore sur le nid.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je viens encore de les observer et il me semble que le petit cadavre est encore sur le nid.

----------


## Hadji25

Le père la approché au bord du nid pour le jeter.

----------


## billois1

En souvenir du 4ème décédé, un des petit qui essaie de le réveiller en tirant sur son aile, bon voyage au paradis des cigognes

----------


## LeonLola

Pauvre bichette c'est bien triste... J'espère que Mr Cigogne va le prendre en charge et nous dire les raisons de son décès.

----------


## Hadji25

Oh oui ! Cest triste 😞 
Il a rejoint Petitou au paradis des cigognes. 
Jespère aussi que nous serons informés des raisons de son décès.

----------


## phacélie

On dirait que le petit a "juste" cessé de respirer dans son sommeil un peu avant l'aube.
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...5-23_05:15.mp4
On voit aussi malheureusement sur cette vidéo juste après un des plus grands ingurgiter goulûment après l'avoir pris du bec d'un autre qui venait de le ramasser un anneau (élastique ?) et également des déchets (plastique ? caoutchouc ?) tout juste régurgités par leur mère  :Frown:

----------


## manoe

Occlusion intestinale... estomac rempli d'elastiques... ::

----------


## LeonLola

C'est désolant !!!

----------


## Alantka

Merci l'espèce humaine...
Repose en paix p'tit bout de plumes...  ::

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour,

En fin de matinée, en arrivant au nid, Mélodie a tapé avec son aile dans la caméra ou son mât, il ne semble pas qu'elle se soit blessée mais maintenant l'image est floue.
Les petits ont l'air d'aller bien.

----------


## phacélie

Bonsoir,
Hier soir, on aurait dit qu'il y a eu comme une sorte de mise au point automatique quand la caméra est passée en mode nocturne, mais l'image de jour est encore un peu floue, même si elle l'est beaucoup moins qu'hier.

Mélodie et ses poulets  :: 



Avec Maurice à l'instant, après le repas dont ils traquent les miettes éventuelles :



Des petites nouvelles des autres :

Les cigogneaux du nid 2 du Parc de Brière ont été bagués cette semaine :





Ceux de Bavière se sont disputés un long serpent apporté par pôpa aujourd'hui :





Il en avait un autre en réserve, mais malgré de longs efforts il n'a pas réussi à le régurgiter :





Et pour finir, carnet rose chez les cigognes noires en Estonie  :: : deux petits sont nés hier soir.
Ici ce matin avec Kaia, la maman :



Ce soir avec Karl II le papa :



Il reste encore deux oeufs dans le nid.
Si vous voulez regarder, c'est là : https://www.looduskalender.ee/n/en/node/6528#cam

----------


## phacélie

Il semblerait qu'une cigogne inconnue ait fait intrusion sur le nid, les petits l'ont attaquée en tout cas.
Un peu après, Mélodie revient leur porter à boire.
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...5-30_13:00.mp4

----------


## billois1

un autre nid de cigognes noires en Estonie avec 5 petits dans un nid douillet tapissé de mousse (ils étaient 6 au départ)

Il s'agit de Jan et Janika, c'est la deuxième année qu'ils occuppent ce nid.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do5wJsjJGgU


un forum très documenté leur est consacré mais en anglais, avec énormément d'images et de videos

https://www.looduskalender.ee/forum/...075&start=1320

----------


## LeonLola

Merci pour cette belle info, les photos et vidéos sont magnifiques.

----------


## phacélie

L'image est toujours floue à Sarralbe.

Un troisième poussin est né hier dans le nid de Karl II et Kaia.
Il y a aussi un forum à leur sujet le lien est sous la vidéo sur la page que j'ai mentionnée au-dessus.
(C'est la même équipe qui gère ça, il y aussi des caméras et des forums sur des nids de rapaces et aussi sur d'autres animaux.)

----------


## phacélie

Une tentative de mise au point de la caméra a eu lieu ce matin, sans succès.
Tout semble bien se passer  pour les cigogneaux dans les différents nids.
Sauf en Serbie* dans le nid de Jan et Janika, Jan a disparu depuis presque 48 heures, les petits n'ont rien eu à manger ni à boire depuis presque autant de temps, il ne sont plus que quatre...  :Frown: 

* Estonie, pardon.

Edit : Janika a décidé de laisser ses petits pour aller chasser, ils ont eu à manger !  :Smile: 

Edit 2 : et des humains sont venus apporter des poissons dans le nid en complément !  :Big Grin:

----------


## billois1

les humains déguisés qui sont venus apporter de la nourriture au nid de jan et Janika :



c'est Urmas et l'équipe du club qui les ont provisionnés avec du poisson



mais la couvée reste cependant en danger car Janika doit s'absenter et les laisser sans surveillance

----------


## manoe

Decidement, cette année 2022 est bien cruelle...Une cigogne noire est venue attaquer les cigogneaux  :: 
Dans l'attente de plus de news et notamment de savoir si au moins un des petits a pu être sauvé.

Edit : apparemment deux sont sauvés avec qques points de suture.

----------


## LeonLola

Merci Manoe, 
je croyais que c'était sur le nid des cigognes noires Jan et Janika. 
C'est sur le nid de Sarralbe, Je suis dévastée, nos petits champions qui demandent qu'à grandir tranquillement, soient victimes d'une telle attaque de la part de leur congénère me semblait impensable... J'ai pu lire que les 2 petits survivants vont être remis dans leur nid. 
J'espère que Melodie et Maurice ne vont pas les rejeter du fait qu'ils ont été manipuler par des humains. 
N

----------


## manoe

Oui LeonLola, pardon je me suis mal exprimée, je voulais dire une cigogne baguée noire.
Les 2 petits survivants ont été remis dans le nid.
D'après ce que j'ai lu, ce type d'attaque n'est pas rare de la part d'une autre cigogne ayant sans doute perdu ses petits et voulant récupérer un nid. En tous cas, c'est un malheureux concours de circonstances que ni Momo ni Melo n'étaient présents à cet instant.

----------


## billois1

bientôt 13 heures et la caméra de Sarralbe n'est pas encore allumée, que deviennent Maurice et Mélodie ?

Egalement triste fin de la couvée de Jan et Janika !

Hier soir Janika est partie du nid près de minuit, elle est revenue ce matin sans les nourrir et les protéger.
Il est clair qu'elle a décidé de ne plus s'en occuper, restée seule elle ne pouvait pas continuer, elle leur a tourné le dos puis s'est envolée vers midi.

Urmas avait compris la situation et s'est mis en route pour chercher les petits. 
 Il a sauvé 3 petits en bonne forme, le quatrième bougeait encore quelques minutes avant qu'Urmas n'arrive au nid, puis a laissé tomber la tête avant d'être récupéré mort. Vraiment pas de chance  :: 

Le nid est vide maintenant



Merci à l'équipe et à Urmas pour avoir grimpé à l'arbre et sauvé ce qui restait de cette couvée

----------


## LeonLola

Triste destin, mais belle fin pour ces poussins. Le Forum détaille vraiment le suivi à venir pour ces poussins. Heureusement qu'il y a de vrais passionnés. Merci à eux tous de quelque pays que ce soit.

----------


## billois1

La caméra de Sarralbe fonctionne à nouveau depuis 11h00 avec les deux rescapés !

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour, 

La mise au point de la caméra a été faite ce matin, l'image est nette.

Cet après-midi, les cigogneaux de Bavière ont subi eux aussi une attaque de cigogne, violente mais moins sanglante heureusement pour eux, pas de sang visible, mais ils ont été choqués et l'un d'eux en porte la trace sur la tête, la cigogne est repartie avec une branche qu'elle a volée sur le nid. 
Quand le père est venu, bien après, il semblait surveiller le ciel, mais il est reparti ainsi que la mère venue pour les nourrir encore après.
En espérant que ça ne se reproduira pas, ils sont de nouveau seuls au nid.

----------


## phacélie

On dirait que la caméra se dérègle, l'image devient un peu plus floue de nouveau.

https://video.emu.ee
Un lien pour voir en live les 3 cigogneaux rescapés du nid des cigognes noires Jan et Janika, en soins à l'Université Estonienne des Sciences de la Vie auprès de Madis Leivits vétérinaire de la faune sauvage.
(Le plus petit peut être absent par moments/est parfois retiré pour des soins complémentaires.)

----------


## billois1

Merci Phacélie pour ce lien , on voit que les 3 cigogneaux vont bien, sont bien nourris et sous bonne garde

----------


## Alantka

J'ai eu droit à cette scène plein de douceur entre les petits cigogneaux. 
Celui de gauche s'est endormi sur celui de droite, et le troisième est blotti entre eux, sa tête lovée sous leurs ailes.  ::

----------


## billois1

le poisson arrive, quel couple attentionné !

----------


## billois1

Les deux petits sarralbais vont bien et s'exercent intensément à battre des ailes.

Les 3 rescapés de la couvée de Jan et Janita sont entrain de changer de nid à la clinique.





ils ont ainsi la sensation d'être dans un nid comme celui qu'ils ont quitté, et être moins à l'étroit


rien de tel pour se remettre de ses émotions qu'un grand repas de poissons frais

----------


## billois1

Petite réunion de famille au soleil couchant

et dîner aux chandelles

sait-on si ces grands petits seront bagués et eventuellement équipés d'un GPS ?

----------


## phacélie

Merci pour les photos !

Non, je ne crois pas qu'ils seront bagués cette année, du moins si on peut en croire un article de presse que j'avais lu (il faudrait que je le retrouve) et donc certainement pas équipés de balises non plus.

Edit : c'était à la fin de cet article https://www.republicain-lorrain.fr/s...ux-de-sarralbe

----------


## phacélie

J'adore la variété de sons qu'émettent les cigognes noires et surtout leurs poussins, ainsi que leurs attitudes, si vous avez un peu de temps, mettez-vous devant la vidéo de Karl II et Kaia de ce matin entre 9h53 et 10h05 environ (heure affichée sur la vidéo), vous assisterez au retour de Karl II, au départ de Kaïa et au repas des petits, ils sont super expressifs et bavards. :: 

Edit : Je remets le lien : https://www.looduskalender.ee/n/en/node/6528#cam

----------


## billois1

nous surveillons les élections, tout se passe bien

----------


## phacélie

Entraînement au vol au Parc de Brière et en Bavière, ils assurent !

----------


## Aniky

il y a eu un incendie pile là ou les cigognes nichaient, il y avait des petits dedans et heureusement les pompiers ont été assez sympas pour placer une équipe afin de les sauver. Pendant qu'une partie éteignait le feu une autre arrosait au niveau du nid pour ne pas que les petits ne soient  trop incommodés par les fumées ni brûlés. , le feu a tout brûlé de part et d'autre du nid sans les pompiers ils seraient tous mort et le nid détruit. D'ailleurs je ne sais pas si ils vont arrivé a le conserver. 
Ils ont finalement été récupéré après avoir sauté (si je me souviens bien) et placé sous oxygène avant d'être envoyé dans un centre de sauvegarde. Les parents reviennent sur le nid malgrès les dégats. 
On voit sur les photos que sans l'arrosage des pompiers tout se serait éffondré:

----------


## phacélie

Ah oui dis donc... Merci aux pompiers et aux secouristes !

----------


## phacélie

Les cigogneaux rescapés (les petits de Jan et Janika, cigognes noires d'Estonie,) ont apparemment fini leur temps en intérieur (il n'y a plus de vidéo disponible en live), ils ont presque 1 mois et devraient  se retrouver bientôt en forêt dans un nid artificiel pour poursuivre leur croissance en milieu "naturel".


Quelques images des cigogneaux des cigognes blanches en France et en Allemagne aujourd'hui.

En Brière, on a très chaud alors on s'est fait les pattes blanches (urohydrose) comme les grandes et on regarde les chevaux passer en bas du nid :






À Sarralbe, on a chaud aussi, il y en a un/une qui aimerait bien que son frère/sa soeur lui donne à boire :






En Bavière ( il fait peut-être un peu moins chaud ?), on s'entraîne :

----------


## billois1

Photo que j'ai prise en juillet 2021 du nid où il y a eu l'incendie, Il est situé sur une place en plein centre de la ville de Haguenau en Alsace.

La vie sur le nid de KarlII et Kaia continue
Moi j'aime attraper le pied de ma maman

moi j'aime me promener sur le nid

Papa apporte toujours des branches énormes au nid

Notre maman est jeune et ne sait pas bien pêcher, et quand elle a très faim, elle se cache

et quand papa nous a donné du poisson elle vient en manger un aussi

----------


## phacélie

Oui, j'ai vu qu'il y a pas mal de questionnements sur le comportement de Kaia sur le forum qui leur est consacré.

Par ailleurs, les petits de Jan et Janika sont toujours visibles en clinique en fait, c'est juste le lien de la vidéo qui a changé : https://video.emu.ee/otsevideo-musta...oomakliinikus/

----------


## phacélie

Un petit bout de séquence d'entraînement en Bavière, comme un spectacle avec entrée et sortie de scène  :: 



















Edit : aujourd'hui vers 17h30

----------


## billois1

Incendie du toit d'une résidence pour senior datant du 18ème siècle (toute la résidence a été évacuée) avec un nid de cigogne sur une cheminée.

Les pompiers de Haguenau ont arrosé tout autour de la cheminée car un adulte est resté sur le nid avec un petit incapable de voler, 
Aucune flamme n'a atteint le nid et le petit a été mis en sécurité lorsque le feu était éteint (cheminée fragilisée).




Là les hommes ont sauvé des cigognes, La cohabitation n'est pas toujours évidente. Ces dernières semaines deux villages ont été privés d'électricité car les cigognes ont fait des court-circuits en laissant tomber des branches sur des lignes électriques, des incendies de nids sur des pylônes .... Plusieurs nids ont été détruits après consultation de tous les intervenants (autorités, lpo...) et avoir dressé des nids de substitution à coté. Mais nos amies sont tellement cracantes qu'on leur pardonne tout.

Même des particuliers imitent Sarralbe et mettent des caméras sur le nid à leur domicile (lien ci-dessous)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyY8atSs9GE

----------


## betty44

bonjour, pourquoi ils ne baguent pas les cigognes à Sarralbe alors qu'en Vendée ils en font ?

----------


## phacélie

Bonsoir betty,

Sur le site de Sarralbe on voit  :
_"A quoi sert le baguage ?
- Les cigognes font l'objet d'une étude scientifique sous l'égide du Muséum d'Histoire Naturelle de Paris, le CNRS et le CRBPO (Centre de Recherche sur la Biologie des populations dOiseaux)."

_ Si lÉtat a décidé darrêter le programme national de baguage des cigognes blanches, comme le disait le Républicain Lorrain, je suppose que ça veut dire qu'il n'y a plus de programme national d'étude scientifique de ces oiseaux.
Je n'ai pas su trouver de précision à ce sujet sur le net. 


Je suis allée voir sur le site du CRPBO :
_"Afin de vous aider dans le montage de vos projets de programmes personnels de recherche, voici quelques éléments à connaître.

Le CRBPO ne délivre des autorisations de capture que dans le cas où une bague métal Museum Paris est posée sur loiseau.


Dans le cas contraire, les autorisations de capture (et/ou détention, transport etc.) sont à demander auprès des instances compétentes telles que Ministère de lenvironnement, DIREN, Préfecture ...
(...)

Avant de rédiger un programme personnel et de le soumettre au CRBPO pour validation, il est nécessaire de définir ce que lon cherche à connaitre PUIS de déterminer le mode de capture et de marquage le mieux adapté.
(...)"
_
J'en déduis qu'il n'y a pas pour Sarralbe de programme de recherche scientifique validé cette année, pas d'autorisation de capture demandée ou accordée, alors qu'il en a ailleurs. :: 



Entraînement au vol à Sarrralbe !
On voit juste les pattes au centre, un bout d'aile à gauche, la tête et le bec à droite en haut de la première image :




Quelques autres images, ils sont beaux ces cigogneaux :

----------


## betty44

Bonjour Phacèlie, merci d'avoir pris la peine de faire ces recherches  :Pom pom girl: C'est vraiment sympa !

----------


## phacélie

Tués par la grêle  :Frown:  , parents ou cigogneaux, on ne sait pas à lire l'article :
https://www.lejsl.com/insolite/2022/...ct-des-grelons

----------


## LeonLola

Dans un article un autre article il est mentionné que c'est les deux cigogneaux qui n'ont pas survécu, un adulte à l'aile cassée. Quelle tristesse!! C'est vraiment une année très particulière pour tout ces cigogneaux, entre canicule et orage.
Merci à tous pour les liens que vous nous proposez.

----------


## phacélie

En Alsace aussi... https://www.dna.fr/societe/2022/06/2...ar-les-grelons

----------


## phacélie

Ce soir quand il fera nuit (ou demain soir si la météo n'est pas favorable ce soir), un des cigogneaux noirs actuellement pris en charge par la clinique vétérinaire de l'Université des Sciences de la Vie en Estonie (rescapés du nid de Jan et Janika, ils ont été installés à l'extérieur hier pour faire une transition) sera introduit dans le nid de Karl II et Kaia qui n'y dorment pas.
Le projet des ornithologues si tout se passe bien (Urmas, un ornithologue, dormira sur place, prêt à récupérer le petit si ça n'était pas le cas, il compte sur les internautes qui suivent les images de la webcam sur le forum dédié pour le prévenir) est d'introduire par la suite les deux autres petits chacun dans un autre nid pour qu'ils poursuivent leur croissance en milieu naturel avec leurs congénères.
Ils sont bagués ce qui permettra de les distinguer et le projet est de les équiper d'une balise GPS ultérieurement.
On croise les doigts pour ce soir, pour le retour des adultes - surtout Kaia - pour la suite...

----------


## phacélie

J'imagine que ça va plutôt se faire demain : Kaia est sur le nid.

----------


## phacélie

Un des cigogneaux de Bavière est parti faire un petit tour hors du nid  :Smile: , j'ignore si c'est la première fois mais les deux autres ont eu l'air surpris comme si ça l'était. ::  
C'est celui qui semble être le plus petit en taille (peut-être une femelle?), celui qui avait été blessé visiblement par la cigogne qui avait fait une intrusion dans le nid, il y a quelques temps.
Il(elle?) a juste ouvert les ailes et pouf, il a décollé tout simplement et a disparu quelques instants avant de revenir sur le nid.
http://rottenbach.grenoble.ninja/rot...6-29_17:15.mp4

Beaucoup plus triste : le plus petit des cigogneaux rescapés d'Estonie a fait une très mauvaise chute de son nid - juste un mètre de haut - à l'extérieur de la clinique, aile brisée irréparable selon le vétérinaire, il a été euthanasié.  :Frown: 
Un nouvel essai d'introduction d'un petit dans le nid de Karl II et Kaia devrait avoir lieu ce soir.
En espérant que celui-ci ne chute pas du nid, beaucoup plus haut qu'à la clinique :/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Encore un petit tour, les deux autres ont l'air un peu agacés : http://rottenbach.grenoble.ninja/rottenbach-2022-06-29_17:30.mp4
Et encore : http://rottenbach.grenoble.ninja/rot...6-29_17:45.mp4

----------


## billois1

Comme l'avait annoncée Phacélie, l'opération de rajouter un cigogneau de la clinique au nid de Karl II et Kaïa s'est bien déroulée cette nuit, et Kaïa et Karl II  ont nourri les 4 comme si de rien n'était. Le plus en souffrance est encore "BONUS", le petit rajouté, qui est maintenant bagué, qui n'a vu qu'une maman cigogne immobile en plastique pendant 24 jours et sans les cris de la forêt, les trois autres petits du nid l'ont accepté sans trop de difficultés.

L'équipe d'ornithologues suit Karl II à la trace car il est équipé d'un GPS. Ils  ont déterminé qu'il parcourt environ 80 Km en moyenne par jour, Dans les zones où il recherche la nourriture, ils ont placé des paniers de nourrissage remplis de poissons, il n'aura pas de difficultés à nourrir un petit de plus. Il passe entre une à 3 fois aux points de nourrissage par jour. Kaïa a du accompagner Karl II dernièrement à ces points de nourrissage car elle n'est plus affamée comme au début où elle piquait des poissons aux petits, et elle les nourrit maintenant sans difficulté.


une image du nouveau nid de ce matin

----------


## phacélie

Merci billois1 !

Je trouve qu'il se débrouille bien le petit nouveau, enfin" petit" façon de parler, j'ai l'impression que c'est le plus grand dans le nid.

Bon, il a attaqué ses nouveaux parents quand ils sont venus pour les nourrir  :: , je crois qu'il n'a rien mangé du 1er repas servi par Kaia, mais il semble avoir compris plus vite de quoi il s'agissait quand Karl II a servi un repas à son tour. 
Debout, il a grogné fort et claqué du bec d'un air menaçant de nouveau il y a quelques dizaines de minutes quand Kaia (?) est revenue (je ne suis pas certaine que c'était elle, vu l'accueil elle a semblé préférer s'installer en arrière du nid sur une branche trop basse pour que je puisse bien voir si c'était bien elle) peut-être même est-elle repartie sans les nourrir à cause de ça.
Mais je suis sûre qu'il va comprendre vite.

J'ai visionné ce qu'il s'est passé cette nuit, les 3 petits se sont redressés et ont grogné fort quand ils ont entendu les hommes arriver, équiper l'arbre pour grimper, ils ne font pas les morts comme les petits des cigognes blanches, ils font du bruit et ils attaquent !

Un tissu(?) leur a été posé dessus pour qu'ils se calment et ne risquent pas de tomber du nid (ils avaient reculé dangereusement sur le bord), puis ils ont reçu chacun une bague métallique, ont été pesés, mesurés avant que le petit nouveau ( déjà équipé d'une bague métallique et d'une bague darvic blanche) ne soit déposé avec eux ainsi que du poisson et de la mousse. L'ornithologue communiquait ses mesures avec une autre personne qui était au sol. Il les a délivré du tissu au dernier moment quand il redescendait.

L'aube est arrivée peu après, ils ont trouvé le poisson, l'ont dévoré mais le petit nouveau n'a rien eu, il devait être éprouvé par le voyage et le reste (une heure et demi de voyage - qu'il avait aussi dû subir la veille au moins en grande partie à l'aller puisqu'ils avaient dû partir avant de pouvoir se rendre compte que Kaia allait rester sur le nid pour la nuit, puis le retour à la clinique - et au moins une heure aussi d'intervention  dans le nid).

Une pensée pour le dernier rescapé qui doit se sentir bien seul à la clinique...
Edit : il a lui aussi été déposé dans un nid  ("le nid d'Eedis") en forêt juste après que le premier l'ait été dans le nid dont on parle, en fait.





Du côté de la Bavière, plusieurs vols ce matin, toujours le même cigogneau, les autres aimeraient bien mais ne sentent pas prêts apparemment. Un des vols a duré un bon quart d'heure.



Edit : Karl II est venu les nourrir, le nouveau s'est dressé, a grogné brièvement puis il a compris et s'est mis à table. ::

----------


## phacélie

Là aussi, j'ignore si c'est la première fois : envol d'un petit sarralbigeois, suivi immédiatement par Maurice qui était sur le nid vers 10h13 :
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-01_10:00.mp4
Il n'est toujours pas revenu (10h24)

----------


## phacélie

Ce matin, ils étaient encore là, maintenant le nid du parc de Brière est vide :



Encore seul sur le nid à Sarralbe :



Il s'est entraîné mais il ne sent pas encore prêt apparemment :




Edit : retour du frangin/de la frangine à 12h42 !
L'ambiance paraît un peu tendue sur le nid...

----------


## billois1

envol du petit de sarralbe et de Maurice, retour 12h44

----------


## phacélie

Les deux jeunes de Brière ont fait escale sur le nid 1 ( ce nid où il y a eu échec de reproduction cette année est juste utilisé de temps à autres par les adultes pour se reposer ou y passer la nuit ) le leur étant le 2 :



C'était difficile de lire les numéros des bagues mais l'un est parti laissant l'autre seul et un est apparu peu après sur le nid 2 :





Idem quand le second a quitté le nid 1 :





(Désolée pour la flèche sur le dernière image, mais la réception ici est si souvent interrompue que je n'ai pas pu obtenir mieux.)

----------


## billois1

L'ornithologue Urmas sur le nid pour rajouter "BONUS"


Mesures de la couvée

----------


## phacélie

Ils sont deux à savoir voler en Bavière maintenant : http://rottenbach.grenoble.ninja/rot...7-02_20:15.mp4

Le troisième s'entraîne encore  ::  :

----------


## phacélie

En Brière, c'est l'heure du souper...



...et à Sarralbe, ça pionce :

----------


## phacélie

Le deuxième petit rescapé  ("Bonus 2") dans le nid d'Eedi : 



 (là encore, c'est le plus grand, ils ont l'air un peu à l'étroit dans ce nid, non ?)

"Eedi au restaurant de poissons" :

----------


## phacélie

Vers 11h12 (je crois) il me semble avoir reconnu le second jeune de Sarralbe qui décollait du nid et faisait un petit tour.

----------


## billois1

A Sarralbe, le petit qui vole revient au nid sans problème 

Pousse toi j'arrive


atterissage


et tu ne m'as rien rapporté ???!


Les yeux dans les yeux, pas encore fini de nous espionner ??!


En Estonie, l'équipe qui suit les deux nids (et certainement d'autres ) ne rate rien

Kaia à l'un des 5 "Fisch restaurants'  du parc


On joue à cache cache, je suis le 4ème, où suis-je


Je suis là


Tous en position de défense, intrus en vue , On continu jjusqu'à ce qu'il parte
(avec des cris stridents dans cette postion pendant plus de 30 secondes)


Papillon si tu bouges je t'attrape


Bonus en Elvis


Papa, j'ai le poisson

----------


## phacélie

Ce n'était pas une vue de l'esprit : tous les deux sont capables de voler à présent, le nid est vide, ils sont partis faire un tour.

----------


## billois1

En effet Phacélie, les deux savent voler
et ils sont bien partis ce matin

On joue à bâton prisonnier


Le service petit déjeuner est en retard, je le cherche moi-même


un peu de stretching avant d'y aller moi aussi


et on se lance


je suis le premier de retour


tu encombres toujours la piste d'atterrissage quand je reviens


Parce que c'est toi on se fait un clac clac clac ... d'accueil


Après repos, les doigts de pieds en éventail


En Estonie, Un papillon de forêt adore les petits, c'est un Empereur pourpre

----------


## billois1

Les petits grandissent partout, on peut voir apparaître sur Animal Tracker les nouveaux qui ont été équipés d'un GPS :
1 au Danemark, 8 en Espagne, entre 20 et 30 en Allemagne, et malheureusement aucun en France

Les deux ados de Sarralbe vont et viennent, Quand ils ont déserté le nid, soit Maurice, soit Mélodie viennent le garder.
Dimanche les deux sont venus au nid ensemble se faire des papouilles et repartis à l'arrivée des petits.

Ce matin un seul est venu


quel bonheur, le nid est vide


On fait un peu de ménage


puis repos


Je crois qu'ils reviennent


et voici le premier


Le deuxième tout de suite derrière


Il est temps que je m'en aille


Hein que je suis grand maintenant


En Estonie, l'équipe a indiqué que les petits ont besoin de 1.2 Kg par jour, les adultes doivent donc apporter près de 5 KG de nourriture par nid.
Ils ont donné un lien d'une vidéo de Kaia à un restaurant de poisson :

https://youtu.be/WvRzMGHPx7w

Le nombre de poisson qu'elle ingurgite est impressionnant.

Encore une photo du beau papillon qui s'incruste chez les petits

----------


## phacélie

> En Estonie, Un papillon de forêt adore les petits, c'est un Empereur pourpre


En France, son nom est le Grand Mars changeant, il doit adorer leur odeur surtout et venir se servir en sels minéraux sur les jus et infimes restes de poisson plus ou moins avariés (dont il doit y avoir des traces sur eux et le nid ) et leurs fientes  :: 

https://www.fontainebleau-blog.com/i...-apatura-iris/

----------


## phacélie

Elle est bien gentille Mélodie avec ses grands ados.

Elle leur apporte encore à manger, bon, ils ne sont pas encore émancipés, sans doute pas encore assez doués à la chasse pour se nourrir seuls :





Et ensuite, elle revient même leur apporter à boire, là franchement, ils devraient savoir trouver à boire seuls maintenant, non ?

----------


## phacélie

Depuis hier matin, les deux premiers à avoir appris à voler en Bavière ne sont pas revenus sur le nid, je ne sais pas s'ils se sont émancipés ou s'il leur est arrivé quelque-chose de fâcheux.
Le troisième est toujours là, les jours précédents il volait avec les deux autres;  il a passé la nuit seul sur le nid pour la première fois, il fait  peine à voir, il a l'air un peu perdu.



En Brière et à Sarralbe, les jeunes sont toujours là :

----------


## billois1

Cette nuit, Urmas a à nouveau grimpé jusqu'au nid en Estonie.
Il a bagué les petits de Karl et Kaia avec les bagues

718 V 
718 W
718 X 

Et Bonus et 718 W ont été équipés d'un Gps

Étonnamment, il a souligné que Bonus n'a pas aussi bien grandi que les 3 autres

----------


## phacélie

Merci pour les nouvelles billois1, je dois dire que j'ai moins suivi ces derniers temps.
Je ne trouve pas ça étonnant que Bonus ait moins bien grandi que les autre, le stress qu'il a subi petit le suit et impacte son développement.

Un des jeunes de Sarralbe découche mais il revient aux alentours de l'heure du repas.

Idem en Brière, un des jeune est seul sur le nid la nuit. 

Le troisième juvénile de Bavière revient aussi pour recevoir de la nourriture et passer la nuit sur le nid. 
J'ai vu le premier volant de la fratrie revenir au nid en journée un de ces derniers jour dans l'idée de réclamer à manger, il/elle paraissait affamé/e mais comme il/elle n'a rien reçu (parce que ce n'était pas l'heure du repas, les repas, pour autant que j'aie pu voir étant encore assurés uniquement le matin et le soir) il/elle est reparti/e et je ne crois pas qu'il soit revenu par la suite.

C'est l'heure du repas à Sarralbe, Mélodie se fait bousculer :



En Brière, personne n'est au nid 1, le père paraît accablé de chaleur, il se repose sur le nid 2 :



En Bavière à la même heure, le père est sur le nid :

----------


## phacélie

Il y a eu de la visite sur le nid à Sarralbe.
Un jeune intrus s'y est affalé :

Pièce jointe 459648

Les deux autres l'ont observé, puis papouillé même sans animosité particulière :

Pièce jointe 459649

Ils se sont toilettés, ont regardé ailleurs, l'ont papouillé de nouveau :

Pièce jointe 459650

Pièce jointe 459651

Pièce jointe 459652

Pièce jointe 459653

Pièce jointe 459654

Papouilles transitives, puis toilettes personnelles de nouveau... variations :

Pièce jointe 459655

Pièce jointe 459656

Pièce jointe 459657

Pièce jointe 459658

On aurait dit qu'ils comprenaient que l'intrus avait juste fait étape, trop fatigué pour aller plus loin, qu'ils attendaient juste paisiblement qu'il reprenne des forces et reparte :

Pièce jointe 459659

Et puis un second intrus est arrivé, l'ambiance a changé :

Pièce jointe 459660

Il faut dire que la première chose qu'il a faite a été de balancer un méchant coup de bec à celui qui était couché, qui s'est relevé :

Pièce jointe 459661

Les intrus à gauche, les occupants légitimes à droite (on voit qu'ils ne sont pas contents-contents)

Pièce jointe 459662

Du coup, le premier arrivé est pris à partie par un occupant légitime et s'écarte vers le second en bord de nid :

Pièce jointe 459663

Pièce jointe 459664

Oui, mais non, va-t-en maintenant :

Pièce jointe 459665

Et pis toi aussi (c'est le même qui chasse, on voit que l'autre occupant légitime ne veut pas s'en mêler):

Pièce jointe 459666

Allez, viens, tu peux revenir au milieu... On est enfin tranquilles chez nous :



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les bras m'en tombent...les images ne sont pas affichées  :: 
Bon, vous avez l'histoire quand-même, j'avoue que je n'ai pas le courage d'essayer à nouveau là, tout de suite  ::

----------


## billois1

Bonsoir Phacélie, je viens d'essayer de publier mes images aussi, mais j'ai été éjecté à la moitié de la publication,
deuxième tentative :

arrivée de l'intrus


il se couche direct dans le nid


On lui tire quelques plumes


On fait une attaque un peu plus poussée


Mais un deuxième, intrus arrive


le deuxième attaque le premier


celui-ci se lève


et les deux intrus se liguent contre nos petits


après on sapaise un peu


Un de nos petit attaque le premier intrus


deuxième attaque qui le fait fuir


on s'attaque au deuxième intrus 


deuxième attaque qui le fait fuir



Il s'en va

Enfin seuls, on continue comme si de rien n'était

----------


## phacélie

Bonsoir billois1,

C'est drôle, on n'a pas vraiment eu la même perception de cet épisode, surtout de la première partie.
Du coup, je mets les liens des vidéos archivées visibles 48h pour que chacun puisse se faire son idée.
Je commence un peu avant, on peut voir le repas d'un petit, puis l'autre qui arrive trop tard et ensuite l'épisode de la visite.
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-20_18:30.mp4
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-20_18:45.mp4
http://cigognes.grenoble.ninja/sarra...7-20_19:00.mp4

Actuellement, les deux sont au nid.
Le dernier du nid de Bavière est parti, en ce moment comme la nuit dernière, ce sont les parents qui sont sur le nid.
En Brière, le nid 2 est vide, un des parents ( je crois) est sur le nid 1, comme la nuit dernière également.

----------


## Aniky

ce n'est pas du sang sec sur le dos de la 1ere intruse ?

----------


## phacélie

Je ne sais pas, peut-être ?

Échelonnement des envols matinaux d'Est en Ouest.
À 4h58, le père a quitté le nid de Bavière, la mère a suivi dans la minute.
Les jeunes sont partis du nid de Sarralbe à 5h40.
À 6h31, c'est le tour de l'adulte qui a passé la nuit sur le nid 1 en Brière de décoller, c'était le même que la veille me semble-t-il, et ce n'était pas un des parents du nid 2 en fait ( pas bagué, donc pas le père, pas de plume noire à la queue donc pas la mère non plus, sauf si elle l'a perdue, peut-être la femelle du nid 1 dont la couvée a échoué )

----------


## billois1

bonsoir

je reviens un instant sur l'arrivée des deux intrus sur le nid à Sarralbe. 
Je n'ai pris que 3 images pour décrire les 15 premières minutes après l'arrivée du premier intrus alors que s'est passé tout ce qui est dans la description de Phacélie, malheureusement sans image, ce qui donne un déroulé très sec à mon rendu de l'événement et qui ne rend pas toutes les approches de nos petits avec l'intrus avant l'arrivée du deuxième.

Nos amis cigognes ont apparemment des règles d'approche dans la durée que je ne maîtrise pas encore.

Ce soir tous les petits sont entrain de dormir sur leur nid à Sarralbe et en Estonie.

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour billois1,

J'espère que tu n'as pas pris ce que j'ai dit comme une critique, c'est enrichissant, je trouve, d'avoir différentes perceptions de ce qu'il se passe, je ne prétends pas du tout être dans la tête des cigognes, ma vision des choses n'est pas forcément la bonne.
C'est d'ailleurs pourquoi j'ai mis plus haut les liens des vidéos qui permettaient à chacun de se faire son opinion.
Merci d'avoir persisté et mis des images - ce que j'avoue ne pas avoir eu le courage de faire - car les vidéos ne sont hélas déjà plus accessibles.

À cette heure, les grands petits en Estonie se toilettent et enlèvent les derniers restes de duvet blanc encore accrochés à leur belles plumes nouvelles, les parents se toilettent aussi sur le nid en Bavière, tout comme le fait Mélodie sur le nid à Sarralbe, les deux nids de Brière sont désertés.

----------


## phacélie

Vers 9h en Bavière, après avoir fait un brin de toilette, monsieur a eu comme un coup de folie, il s'est comporté comme les jeunes qui sautent en s'entraînant au vol.
Coup de folie matinal , expression de la joie d'être libéré de la tâche ardue de l'élevage des jeunes enfin partis, ou danse de séduction pour madame ?

Coup d'envoi :



Ça commence :



























































En tout cas, si elle n'a pas sauté en l'air, madame semble avoir apprécié et a participé à sa façon  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

Tendre complicité, papouiles mutuelles :


















Actuellement, personne sur le nid à Sarralbe, personne non plus sur les nids de Brière.


Edit : ça fait plusieurs jours que j'oublie de vous mettre le lien vers un beau documentaire allemand sur les oiseaux migrateurs, dont les cigognes blanches : "À tire daile - Les oiseaux migrateurs"
Si vous ne l'avez pas déjà vu, bien sûr, c'est là :
https://www.arte.tv/fr/videos/066397...ux-migrateurs/

----------


## phacélie

Un jeune attend son dîner à Sarralbe dirait-on :



En Brière, personne sur les nids.
En Bavière, l'absence des cigognes autorise une multitude de visiteurs pilleurs de matériaux pour leurs nids apparemment (petit passereau : moineau soulcie, je crois, et pigeon) http://rottenbach.grenoble.ninja/rot...7-24_20:00.mp4

----------


## phacélie

Toujours seul sur le nid à Sarralbe cette nuit :



En Bavière, monsieur et madame sont revenus pour passer la nuit sur leur nid :



En Brière, un adulte (?) est couché sur le nid 1, personne sur le nid 2 :

----------


## phacélie

Jolie Mélodie en bas blancs a passé une bonne partie de l'après-midi sur le nid :



En quelques dizaines de secondes, après une collision, elle a été remplacée par le dernier juvénile à apparaître sur le nid :







C'est le tout dernier à apparaître sur les nids d'ailleurs, plus aucun* ne se montre ni en Bavière ni en Brière, très bientôt la fin de la saison d'observation de la reproduction grâce aux webcams....

* enfin, plus aucun juvénile de cigogne blanche, ceux de cigognes noire en Estonie ne sont pas encore prêts à partir.

----------


## phacélie

Ce soir ils sont de nouveau tous les deux sur le nid, les juvéniles de Sarralbe, ils ont eu un repas ensemble prodigué par môman vers 19h ( je ne sais pas si Maurice leur en fourni un aussi, hier il me semble que seule Mélodie a ravitaillé le jeune qui était là)

Le couple parental est sur leur nid en Bavière.
Personne n'est visible sur les nids de Brière.

----------


## billois1

Malheureusement une très mauvaise nouvelle en Estonie :

le nid de EEDIS (ou Bonus2 a été ajouté) a subit la prédation d'un rapace entre le 16 et le 22 juillet, aucun survivant !

Tous les efforts des ornithologues qui essaient d'aider ces cigognes noires sont encore vains sur ce nid !

Seul le nid de Karl II et Kaia est encore au complet : Bonus et les trois autres ont presque complètement revêtu leur costume de cigognes noires



Quelques nouvelles de ceux de l'an dernier de Moselle équipés d'un GPS

Saulus a quitté le nord de Bordeaux depuis plus de 15 jours pour s'installer près de Nevers.
Noé qui était au Maroc est la seule revenue près de  Sarralbe.
Alain est près de Nuremberg

Le 1er copain de Noé au Maroc, Munsti, gravite dans la plaine du Rhin au sud de Strasbourg, le deuxième rencontré vers la fin avant de revenir s'appelle Jonne et il est en Bavière.
Les copains et copines des deux disparus en Espagne, Mirabelle et Thomas, sont soit en Allmagne au-dessus de Sarrelouis, soit en Bavière.
De tous ceux qui sont revenus, un seul a disparu dans la plaine du Danube depuis un peu plus d'une semaine, il s'agit de Ferkel (porcelet en allemand) revenu aussi du Maroc.
Au Danemark ils sont maintenant 6 équipés d'un GPS

En Allemagne, des études de grande ampleur sont menées cette année. Peut-être pour étudier l'impact du réchauffement climatique sur cette population. Près de 20 jeunes ont été équipés de GPS au sud de Brandebourg nommés *DEH* et des chiffres à rallonges, au sud-est du lac Léman sont apparus une dizaine de *Rheindelta* et d'autres projets un peu plus restreins en Bavière.
Quelques-uns ont été nommés par les élèves d'écoles ce qui donne : *Luca Gimmelshausen-Schule* ...(* Luca * de l'école de Grimmelshausen)...
Il y a aussi un* Sud Kurier* (le Courrier du Sud) et *Kasse Affenberg* la caisse de la ville  Affenberg mais Affenberg traduit signifie aussi la "montagne des singes".

Espérons que cette année un peu moins de jeunes disparaîtront pendant leur première migration.

----------


## billois1

Les données GPS des cigognes noires d'Estonie sont visibles sur le site dont l'URL suit :

https://birdmap.5dvision.ee/EN

Mais attention, du fait de la situation critique des cigognes noires en Estonie, aucune donnée n'est publiée le temps des couvaisons.
On pourra suivre EEdis, Karl II, Bonus .... sans doute, dès qu'ils partiront en migration

On peut y voir actuellement, que Karl II est revenu de République Centrafricaine en avril cette année

----------


## billois1

Le nid de nos deux jeunes de Sarralbe est très convoité, un petit a encore essayé de s'y immiscer vers 20h43 ce soir.

Mais ils ont de l'expérience et l'ont expulsé en moins d'une minute  

Mise en place du comité d'accueil


Il arrive


je lui fais baisser la tête


il essaie de passer entre nous


je me retourne


Je lui mords le cou


il essaie de se relever


je le plaque sur le nid


Il se relève et veut crâner 


je le reprend au cou


et l'expulse


Celui-là ne reviendra plus

----------


## Alantka

Très impressionnant et pourtant tous leurs gestes semblent parfaitement maîtrisés pour faire fuir sans blesser. Observer ces animaux interagir entre eux est fascinant.  :Smile:

----------


## LeonLola

Bonjour
Merci pour toute ces informations et liens sont très intéressants, l'histoire de Bonus est vraiment hors du commun. Ce matin d'une dizaine de cigognes ont fait une halte dans le nord Drôme. Ce n'est pas un peu tôt pour une migration ?.

----------


## phacélie

Non LeonLola, ce n'est pas tôt, fin juillet c'est le début normal de la migration postnuptiale des cigognes blanches qui commence par celle des jeunes.

Merci billois1 pour toutes ces infos !

Hier soir, un seul juvénile est revenu au nid à Sarralbe, Mélodie est passée le saluer en coup de vent mais il n'a pas eu droit à un repas. 
Personne n'était visible en Brière pendant la nuit, le couple parental occupait son nid en Bavière.

Edit : Je viens d'aller voir sur le forum des cigognes noires, la mère des petits d'Eedis avait disparu depuis deux semaines quand la prédation a eu lieu, ça donne déjà un très mauvais bilan provisoire pour cette année :/  
Sur 6 adultes (3 couples) et 11 naissances (si le couple d'Eedis n'avait pas vu naître plus des 3 poussins présents quand Bonus 2 a été introduit dans leur nid)- soit 17 individus -  avant même la longue et difficile migration postnuptiale, il manque déjà 2 adultes et 7 jeunes - 9 individus,  soit plus de la moitié !

----------


## LeonLola

Merci Phacelie ;-)

----------


## phacélie

Je t'en prie  ::  


À Sarralbe hier soir, un seul jeune est encore revenu passer la soirée et la nuit sur le nid, pas de visite des parents ni de repas pour lui.

----------


## phacélie

Nid vide cette nuit à Sarralbe...

----------


## phacélie

Idem cette nuit.

----------


## phacélie

Même chose la nuit dernière, ils sont partis pour de bon probablement cette fois, les cigogneaux de Sarralbe, bon vent et bonne chance à eux. D'autant qu'on ne pourra jamais avoir de leurs nouvelles puisqu'ils ne sont pas bagués...

@ LeonLola et à tous ceux que ça intéresse aussi bien sûr, je suis tombée sur cet article qui parle de migration précoce cette année pour les cigognes blanches: https://www.lindependant.fr/2022/08/...e-10468958.php
Du coup, ça m'a un peu étonnée, j'ai fait des recherches* et je pense (mais je me trompe peut-être) que c'est le nombre de cigognes à passer qui est précoce, peut-être de cigognes adultes, peut-être aussi qu'une traduction un peu approximative des propos de l'ornithologue a donné cet article
En tout cas, reste qu'il n'est pas étonnant avec la forte chaleur, les incendies et la sécheresse quasi-généralisée que les oiseaux migrateurs espèrent trouver ailleurs de quoi se nourrir, les pauvres... Pas sûr que prendre la direction du Sud soit vraiment une bonne idée, les conditions ne sont pas vraiment meilleures, mais au moins pour les cigognes, il reste les décharges à ciel ouvert :/

*Je vous mets les liens des pages que je suis allée consulter sur la migration postnuptiale des cigognes blanches où on peut voir que ce n'est pas tôt dans l'absolu pour observer les premiers départ en migration :
https://www.migraction.net/index.php?m_id=1517&bs=7
https://lcornithologie.fr/ornitholog...post-nuptiale/
https://aude.lpo.fr/roc-conilhac/
http://files.biolovision.net/www.mig...n2009-3884.pdf
https://aude.lpo.fr/wp-content/uploa...n_Roc_2018.pdf
https://aude.lpo.fr/wp-content/uploa...ptial-2019.pdf

----------


## billois1

Le 3 août s'est terminé le vote pour donner des noms aux 3 jeunes de Karl II et KAIA :

Name poll for black storklets on Karula nest 2022
Poll ended at August 3rd, 2022, 3:18 pm

 Vicki     3%      --------Willow  6%       *------Iks(X)  14%*  
*Voog  13%   * *----Waba    16%    * -----Xanthe    2%     
Victory  3%     -----Wunder   2%              -----Xeni       5%     
Vicco      3%     -------Wise     4%      ---------Xaia      12%      
Vigo     11%     -------Winner     5% ----     Xylon     2%      
     Total votes: 195      

Donc nous avons : un *IKS*, un *VOOG* et un *WABA* qui porte un GPS

Ne soyons pas tristes quand les nids de nos chères cigognes seront vides :
Surtout si nous avons une insomnie, nous pourrons admirer les autres habitants et leurs spectacles :

à Sarralbe; ils ont plus de pattes : ::  :: 


une petite acrobatie :


un spectacle en ombre chinoise sur le nid :


les participants du forum Estonien sont très créatifs :
un cur pour Bonus et IKS


Et un beau portrait de groupe pour finir

----------


## billois1

Le premier jeune parti en migration et équipé d'un GPS est le petit Frank.


Parti le 26 juillet, il est déjà ce jour au sud de l'Espagne .

Avec la canicule et l'air chaud qui les emporte très vite très haut, il a pu parcourir rapidement de grandes distances sans trop se fatiguer

Ce qu'on peut constater dans la vallée du Rhône, des cigognes avec un GPS posé l'année passée sont déjà en migration aussi.

----------


## phacélie

Où est né Frank, billois ?

Actuellement Mélodie est sur le nid à Sarralbe :



Cette nuit , personne n'était là (enfin, l'araignée devait y être mais pas visible au moment où j'ai regardé  ::  ) mais Maurice et Mélodie sont venus passer la soirée et la nuit précédentes sous l'oeil de la webcam :







Le couple bavarois vient toujours passer la nuit sur son nid.
La soirée, et la nuit précédente où l'orage était visible :













La nuit dernière :



Je n'ai vu personne en Brière.
En Estonie, les entraînements au vol battent leur plein; les parents se font beaucoup bousculer au moment des repas par les jeunes voraces qui battent des ailes avec frénésie et engloutissent en un clin d'oeil ce que KarlII et Kaia trouvent à peine la place de régurgiter dans la mêlée.

----------


## phacélie

Mélodie est toujours sur le nid :



À propos des jeunes, ceux de l'année précédente, j'avais vu quelque-part, je ne sais plus où, que c'étaient eux qui guidaient ceux de l'année pour la migration.

Edit : De l'étude de Sarralbe, Alain( à droite) semble se diriger en sens inverse sur la route qu'il a empruntée lors de sa migration de retour,  Saulus ( à gauche) paraît  être sur le point de prendre le couloir rhodanien et Noé est toujours du côté de Sarralbe :

----------


## phacélie

Et hop, finalement c'est Noé qui s'est décidée à partir, efficace la demoiselle : elle se trouvait aujourd'hui vers 13h quasiment à Valence (au dernier pointage accessible) :

----------


## billois1

bonsoir

cette année avec de l'air chaud partout sur leur route de migration qui leur permet de voler à haute altitude, tous peuvent parcourir de très grandes distances chaque jour.

Phacélie, le petit Franck et sa sœur Eliza ont été équipés d'un GPS en Allemagne dans une commune nommée HOLZEN, à  quelques kilomètres au nord de Bâle-Mulhouse.
le dernier pointage pour le petit Frank, il est déjà au Maroc depuis hier 07/08/2022 à 22h00 près de Khnichet 
Partie seulement le 4 août, Eliza a été pointée ce soir près de Bézier.

Deux jeunes venant de la région de Magdebourg, Jonas va vers le sud en passant près de Prague, et un DEH.... est ce soir près de Vienne en Autriche.

Munsti,le premier compagnon de décharge au Maroc de Noé l'année passée, est seulement à quelques kms d'elle ce soir.

----------


## billois1

Ça bouge aussi en Estonie :

Bonus et Voog sont partis faire un tour, ils sont revenus à temps pour profiter du petit déjeuner servi par Karl II :
envol de VOOG


retour de BONUS


Petit déjeuner des 4


En ce Moment seul WABA et IKS sont sur le nid

Les 4 sont à nouveau réunis à 10h50 heure française .
Espérons qu'ils reviendront encore souvent de leurs découvertes des environs nous voir sur le nid

----------


## phacélie

Ouiii, j'ai vu ça, ils sont repartis à plusieurs reprises aujourd'hui, à ce que j'ai vu environ une heure après ce matin et plusieurs fois entre cinq et six heures (heure locale) ce soir ( peut-être plus, je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas visité leur forum), d'ailleurs Voog est toujours absent*.





> bonsoir
> 
> cette année avec de l'air chaud partout sur leur route de migration qui leur permet de voler à haute altitude, tous peuvent parcourir de très grandes distances chaque jour.
> 
> Phacélie, le petit Franck et sa sur Eliza ont été équipés d'un GPS en Allemagne dans une commune nommée HOLZEN, à  quelques kilomètres au nord de Bâle-Mulhouse.
> le dernier pointage pour le petit Frank, il est déjà au Maroc depuis hier 07/08/2022 à 22h00 près de Khnichet 
> Partie seulement le 4 août, Eliza a été pointée ce soir près de Bézier.
> 
> Deux jeunes venant de la région de Magdebourg, Jonas va vers le sud en passant près de Prague, et un DEH.... est ce soir près de Vienne en Autriche.
> ...


Merci pour ta réponse à propos de Frank, j'essaierai de voir si je peux le suivre sur movebank si j'arrive à trouver l'étude qui le concerne, lui (et peut-être aussi les autres ).

Oui, le côté "positif" de cette affreuse canicule, c'est qu'elle doit les aider à monter haut et donc à pouvoir planer longtemps, ils doivent en avoir bien besoin, leur forme physique ne devant pas être bien fameuse, la sécheresse n'ayant fort probablement pas permis qu'ils soient correctement nourris cette année :/


Alain s'est décidée à descendre elle aussi, elle a même doublé Noé :





* ah ben non, il est rentré entre-temps  ::

----------


## phacélie

Ce matin, en Estonie, j'ai vu que Waba s'était envolé aussi.
( Je ne sais pas si c'est le cas pour tout le monde, mais je trouve que l'image de la vidéo est moins précise qu'auparavant, difficile de lire les bagues par exemple.)

----------


## billois1

URMAS (qui est toujours très actif) a attrapé KAIA  et lui a posé un GPS avant qu'elle parte en migration,


distance déjà parcourue par KAIA

Elle est déjà en Biélorussie à plus de 300 Kms du nid.

Ce soir les 4 petits sont ensembles sur le nid, Karl II les a ravitaillés 4 fois aujourd'hui

La caméra qui filme Bonus et ses compagnons a un léger zoom, et un des administrateurs peut l'actionner, 
C'est pourquoi on peut bien lire les bagues à certains moments et pas d'autres

Concernant le petit Frank parti au Maroc le premier, son GPS ne donne plus de signal depuis le 7 août, dernier pointage.
j'espère qu'il ne lui est rien arrivé.

----------


## billois1

Les nids se vident partout petit à petits. Laissons toutes ces belles cigognes rejoindre leur résidence dautomne .
 Comme il ny a personne à suivre à Sarralbe cette année, jai regardé ce que sont advenus le petits de *KAIA* et *Karl II* lannée passée :

*716 U* = *Udu* (« brouillard» en estonien) le plus âgé 
*716 P* =  *Pikne* (au milieu)
*716 T* = *Tuul*  (« vent ») le plus jeune

 Les 3 ont été équipés dun GPS fixé à la patte.

 Le GPS d*U**du,* dont on parle de temps en temps sur le forum estonien, ne fonctionne pas correctement et transmet des informations incomplètes, il est le seul rescapé de lannée dernière. Il semblerait quil était comme *Karl II* en République Centrafricaine et quactuellement il serait dans le nord de lItalie. A lautomne dernier, il avait réussit lexploit de traverser la méditerranée à partir de la Grèce, au lieu de la route normale par Israël.

*Pikne* était en Éthiopie puis au Soudan, et nest remonté que tardivement jusquen Turquie où il lui est arrivé la même chose quà *Lorraine* lannée passée, la collision avec une ligne à haute tension.

*Tuul* le plus jeune a été prédaté quelques jours seulement après son départ en migration.

 Les cigognes estoniennes ne sont pas suivies par lInstitut MAX PLANK et ne sont pas référencées sur leur logiciel très performant -Animal Tracker- qui reporte automatiquement les relevés journaliers reçus du GPS de chaque cigogne (et beaucoup dautres animaux) sur une carte, ce qui permet également de retracer leur activité jusquà 12 mois en arrière (et que nous pouvons consulter librement sur nos téléphones et tablettes).

 En Estonie, ce sont  des participants du forum qui *chaque jour* reportent *manuellement* les données GPS des cigognes sur une carte de Google et les publient.

 Ce soir Bonus, Voog, Iks et Waba dorment encore ensemble  et rêvent à leurs escapades de demain.

 KARL II les a nourrit à 06h53, 14h26, 17h24 aujourdhui.  

déjà presque couchés comme des petits bien élevés :

----------


## LeonLola

Merci Billois 1 pour ces infos, je suis aussi ce nid, vous en faites un résumé complet et précis. Le travail de Urmas ,son équipe et les bénévoles  est formidable. 
Effectivement dommage que nos cigogneux de Sarralbe ne soient pas bagués et muni d'un GPS. Nous n'aurons plus de leurs nouvelles hélas mais nous ne pouvons que leur souhaiter le meilleur pour leur migration et plus... 
Belle journée à tous

----------


## billois1

Bonsoir tous,

 Quelques nouvelles des cigognes noires déjà en migration : (lien dUrmas)

https://birdmap.5dvision.ee/EN/2022/...rack=0&speed=1 

 Comme on peut le voir, *KAIA* était déjà en Ukraine puis a rebroussé chemin en Biélorussie.
 Tout comme *EEDIS* parti en Lettonie et revenu en Estonie.
 Seul* NURME* est avancé au sud de lUkraine, près de la Moldavie

 
  Les 4 de Karl II et Kaia sont toujours sur le nid

  Et comme la dit un participant du forum estonien, « qui partirait dun hôtel 6* où sont servis jusquà 9 repas par jour quils narrivent même pas à avaler de suite. »
  En tout cas léquipe estonienne fait tout pour quils partent en migration avec les meilleures réserves

 Le GPS du petit *FRANK*, le premier au Maroc, donne de temps en temps sa position, donc il va bien

*Cort*, un des 6 petits danois, est parti vers la France, et ce soir il est entrain de boire un cognac.  

  Bonne soirée à tous

----------


## billois1

Scène inhabituelle, ce soir le nid est vide en Estonie.


Les 4 se sont régalés de 4 repas dans la journée puis sont partis dormir à la belle étoile.

Cort, le petit danois, couche ce soir à Bordeaux

Eliza, la sœur de Frank est également arrivée au Maroc.(7 en tout avec un GPS)

----------


## phacélie

Ils sont revenus ce matin (les jeunes d'Estonie). La veille, un d'eux avait déjà découché, Voog, je crois.

J'ai fini par trouver Frank sur movebank. Pour une triste nouvelle, il (ou elle) est décédé le 8 août au Maroc, électrocuté comme tant d'autres hélas.


*Animal Details*




*Animal Id*
Frank + AAW16 (eobs 9891)

Ring ID
DER AAW16

Taxon
Ciconia ciconia

Taxon Detail
_not set_

Exact Date of Birth
_not set_

Latest Date Born
2022-05-15

Sex
Unknown

Comments
One of two nestling from Holzen, fledged early, trapped an kept in aviary for a few weeks before release.

Death Comments
Dead on 8-8-2022, died at night. Tag found, finder reports electrocution and had encountered multiple other remainders of electrocuted storks.







Edit : Des nouvelles de ceux de l'étude de Sarralbe  : Noé est  en Espagne, Alain fait une halte du côté du centre de traitement des déchets de Narbonne et Saulus a seulement commencé à prendre la direction du Sud

----------


## billois1

https://birdmap.5dvision.ee/EN 



Quelle pitié, pour une fois que nous avons un nid où les 2 adultes et 2 jeunes (en plus de parents différents) sont équipés de GPS, voilà qu'ils sont obligés de traverser un territoire en guerre pour rejoindre leurs sites d'hiver. Les dangers naturels habituels ne suffisaient pas !

En rouge sur la carte, Kaya et Timmu en vert, qui étaient déjà en Ukraine et ont rebroussé chemin en Biélorussie, (mais n'ayant pas les conseils de "bison futé") ils sont partis vers l'est où les combats font rage au lieu de passer vers l'ouest par la Pologne et la Roumanie pour aller vers le sud. C'est le chemin le plus long pour contourner l'Ukraine.
Nurme en gris, déjà très bas en Ukraine a sans doute compris le danger puisqu'il repart vers le nord ouest. Espérons qu'il garde la direction ouest pour se retrouver en sécurité par rapport aux combats.
Eedis,Karl II, Bonus et Waba vont au devant de grands dangers dans leur prochaine migration. Envoyons leur de bonnes ondes pour qu'ils arrivent sain et sauf à leur résidence d'hiver.

Pendant ce temps, les 4 se laissent bien vivre, ils peuvent même laisser un poisson griller au soleil au milieu du nid, tellement ils sont bien nourris par Karl II (et Urmas et son équipe).

----------


## billois1

Une belle image de "Swenja" du forum estonien montrant les 4 en position de combat pour attaquer le repas que KARL II est entrain d'apporter.


et une autre photo de famille


"Animal Tracker" a lancer un message pour récupérer le GPS de ELIZA au Maroc à sa dernière position ce matin.
Malheureusement comme pour son frère Frank, nous n'entendrons plus parler d'elle

Pour les cigognes noires estoniennes, l'Ukraine est un casse-tête.
*Kaia*, *Timmu* et *Kergu* remontées d'Ukraine en Biélorussie tournent en rond depuis plusieurs jours.
De même *Nurme* tourne en rond dans le sud de l'Ukraine.
On dirait que *Eedis* attend *Karl II* pour partir. Celui-ci s'épuise à nourrir les 4 et devra certainement reprendre des forces quelques jours avant de partir en migration lui-même.

----------


## phacélie

Eliza aurait été tuée par un prédateur dans une zone rocheuse au Maroc, probablement un aigle, comme Mirabelle de Sarralbe l'a été l'an dernier en Espagne, si je me souviens bien :

*Animal Details*








*Animal Id*
Eliza AAW20 (eobs 7193)

Ring ID
DER AAW20

Taxon
Ciconia ciconia

Taxon Detail
_not set_

Exact Date of Birth
_not set_

Latest Date Born
2022-06-01

Sex
Female

Comments
Holzen, single chick in nest.

Death Comments
died 2022-08-21 13:35 (GPS time) in S Morocco. Likely predation (eagle) due to time and to final position of carcass on foot of rocky slope. No sign of transport by man.



Elle était née dans la même ville que Frank, mais pas dans le même nid on dirait, à lire ce qu'on trouve sur movebank elle était "fille unique".

Iks a passé la nuit dernière seul sur le nid en Estonie, perché sur la branche; les autres sont revenus ce matin.


De ceux de l'étude de Sarralbe, Noé et Saulus sont en Espagne, Alain toujours en France entre Narbonne et Gruissan:




Edit : Si Maurice et Mélodie ont été très peu visibles sur leur nid ( un jour et une nuit ensemble, une fois elle seule et une fois lui seul en août, à ce que j'ai pu voir), les couple de Bavière est toujours régulièrement là.

De nuit...









Comme de jour

----------


## phacélie

Quelques brèves seulement pour ce soir :
- Mélodie est sur le nid à Sarralbe depuis cet après-midi.
- En Bavière le nuit est vide cette nuit.
- En Estonie, le nid est vide et Bonus a commencé sa migration.

----------


## phacélie

Brèves encore ( j'ai la flemme  :: )
Mélodie a quitté le nid vers 10h30.
Le charmant couple bavarois est revenu sur le sien.
Noé, Saulus et Alain sont en Espagne.

En Estonie, je n'ai vu que Waba revenir et repartir et revenir plusieurs fois sur le nid ce matin. 
Peut-être espère-t-il encore la venue de Karl II : il a été le dernier à être nourri par son père - avant-hier il me semble -  pas revenu depuis, je crois ; la veille les quatre étaient encore là et ont pu bénéficier de quatre repas fourni par pôpa, ensuite les ornithologues n'ont plus rempli les "restaux" de poisson. Afin de préparer sa propre migration, ce pauvre Karl II doit avoir bien besoin de chasser/pêcher pour lui-même après près de trois semaines à s'occuper seul du ravitaillement des jeunes depuis que Kaia a déserté le nid.

----------


## phacélie

Karl II profite de son nid en toute tranquillité depuis plus de trois heures maintenant, aucun jeune n'est venu quémander.

----------


## phacélie

Environ une heure plus tard il est parti, aucun des jeunes ne s'est montré depuis, le nid est vide.

Seul le couple bavarois est visible sur son nid cette nuit.

----------


## billois1

En Estonie les 4 petits sont en migration, et pour ceux que nous pouvons suivre, 
Bonus est en Biélorussie, hier il était à 25 km de Kaia


Mais ce matin Kaia s'est mise en danger en entrant en Ukraine,  elle est au nord de Kiev, elle en avait assez de tourner en rond, Bonus est resté en Biélorussie .
Waba est arrivée ce matin au nord de la Biélorussie.
Aujourd'hui Karl II se repose toujours sur le nid, il y ramène même des branches, il n'a pas encore l'intention de partir apparemment.

Nos bordelaises avec de beaux noms, deux sont arrivées au Maroc :
Saturnine Cigogne de Saintonge et 
Sybelle Cigogne de Saintonge
les autres profitent encore du soleil Bordelais

Notre danois Cort, passé par Bordeaux, est également au Maroc. Holm lui a pris la route de l'est.
celles suivies par l'association Acrola dans le parc de brière sont en Espagne à part 2.

Les allemandes passent la plupart par la France pour rejoindre l’Espagne, Seul quelques unes passent par la Turquie pour aller en Égypte et plus au sud. 

Près d'une dizaines de polonaises ont été rajoutées à Animal Tracker, et elles passent aussi par la route Est

L'Europe du nord se vide peu à peu.

----------


## phacélie

Côté cigognes noires d'Estonie, Karl II est parti en migration; sur Birdmap, on voit qu'il est au Nord-Est de la Biélorussie, Bonus est au Sud ; Kaia est au Nord de l'Ukraine que Waba a traversée jusqu'au Nord de la Moldavie :



Côté cigognes blanches de l'étude de Sarralbe, on voit sur Movebank qu'en Espagne Noé précède Saulus qui précède Alain :

----------


## phacélie

Le couple bavarois est toujours là, il s'apprête à passer la nuit sur son nid :

----------


## phacélie

C
02/09/2022
FRP
  *FRUE* 


KÉNITRA
Kénitra
MA

34.2834346
-6.5719876

Dr Abidi Mustapha



http://ciconiafrance.fr/ciccv.php?code=frue&centre=FRP

FRUE ! Vous vous rappelez ? C'est le numéro de bague darvic de la petite dernière de la nichée de l'an dernier de Maurice et Mélodie, celle qui avait plusieurs fois failli être éliminée, celle qui n'avait pas été équipée de balise GPS.
Elle est en vie !  ::  
Elle a été vue tout récemment au Maroc à Kénitra, là où Noé avait hiverné.

----------


## phacélie

Positions de ses compatriotes du même âge du Nord au Sud en Espagne : Alain, Saulus et Noé :



Les positions des cigognes noires d'Estonie : Karl II (tracé bleu) file tout droit, c'est lui qui est le plus au Sud en Ukraine, Waba (orange) est remonté de Moldavie en Ukraine et Kaia (rose) s'y trouve également, Bonus (gris) est toujours en Biélorussie.

----------


## ULTRA67

> C
> 02/09/2022
> FRP
>   *FRUE* 
> 
> 
> KÉNITRA
> Kénitra
> MA
> ...



C'est super , cette nouvelle me réjouis ::  , merci beaucoup phacélie

----------


## LeonLola

Bonjour, superbe nouvelle la petite Chanel à fait son chemin... Trop contente.... Merci merci

----------


## Hadji25

Bonjour et merci pour cette excellente nouvelle ! 
Cest un bonheur de la savoir en vie cette petite !!

----------


## phacélie

Euh, je me relis du coup, bien sûr ce n'est pas un _numéro_ FRUE, c'est un _code_  :: 

Des petites nouvelles des voyageuses de l'étude de Sarralbe : après un bon moment passé aux alentours d'un centre de traitement des déchets au Sud de Séville, Noé semble avoir repris la route en direction du Sud, Alain et Saulus restent toujours aux alentours de deux autres centres de traitements de déchets, Alain au Sud de Cordoue et Saulus au Sud d' Almagro.

Du côté des cigognes noires d'Estonie ( je précise que je ne suis pas allée voir sur leur forum, juste sur birdmap) :
- aucune nouvelle donnée transmise par Eedi , le seul rescapé de sa famille (dont un - adopté par le truchement des ornithologues - des cigogneaux orphelins du nid de Jan -disparu - et de Janika - ayant abandonné le nid suite à la disparition de Jan ) depuis le 21 août ( en Lettonie)...
- la famille de Karl II ( lui, Kaia, Waba et Bonus l'adopté ) est en Ukraine mais aucune nouvelle de Karl II lui-même depuis deux semaines...

Pour finir, la caméra de Bavière est en panne (ou arrêtée ?) depuis deux jours, dommage, le couple était toujours là.

----------


## phacélie

Du Nord au Sud, Saulus et Alain sont toujours plus ou moins aux mêmes endroits, Noé, aux alentours du centre de traitement des déchets de Cadix, se rapproche de Gibraltar :



Chez les cigognes noires, Karl II (bleu) a réapparu !  :Smile: 
Après un périple risqué du côté d'une zone de combats en Ukraine, il a filé vers l'Ouest puis vers le Sud, pas loin d'où se trouve Kaia (rose).
Waba (orange) est en Moldavie et Bonus(gris) en Roumanie.




Edit : ah, et la caméra de Bavière fonctionne à nouveau, le couple est toujours là.

----------


## zack49

Trop choux  ::

----------


## phacélie

Ce soir, Maurice est venu passer la nuit sur son nid ( du moins, je suppose que c'est lui puisqu'il vient "habituellement" faire un tour aux alentours de Noël).









Il était venu il y a un mois, il y avait passé la matinée, à inspecter l'état des lieux, se toiletter et bricoler.









Il avait sondé (intrigué par ?) l'herbe haute, fait quelques sauts aussi.

----------


## phacélie

Ce matin, il a quitté le nid bien avant le lever du soleil.
Il y est revenu plus tard en craquetant, l'a traversé et en a fait le tour, a tripoté et déplacé quelques branches, a éjecté hors du nid quelques bribes de fientes de la nuit et a fait un ptit coucou à la caméra. 
Au bout d'une grosse dizaine de minutes il est reparti.

----------


## phacélie

Revenu ce soir

----------


## phacélie

::

----------


## phacélie

Encore un petit passage

----------


## phacélie

Il n'a pas passé la nuit sur son nid mais il est encore dans le coin

----------


## phacélie



----------


## phacélie

Le 31, Maurice a un peu fait la grasse mat' au nid, il y est revenu plus tard dans la matinée; je crois qu'il n'a plus réapparu sous l'oeil de la cam depuis.

----------


## phacélie

Je viens de jeter un petit coup d'oeil à la webcam : il est de retour

----------


## phacélie

Il est resté passer la nuit sur le nid, est revenu un peu en matinée.
Il est là en ce moment, couché dans l'herbe comme hier.

----------


## phacélie

Il a passé la nuit là.
Le week-end dernier, il n'y avait pas d'image.
Lundi, je ne l'ai pas vu.
Hier, il a passé pas mal de temps sur son nid, la nuit aussi.
Quelques image d'aujourd'hui :

----------


## Hadji25

Bonsoir et Meilleurs Vux à tout le monde.
Maurice passe la nuit sur le nid.

----------

